# *~*Holy Moly, they're THREE!! May 2004 Mamas in MAY '07!*~*



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

And, um....I forget where we should be posting! Do we go on to The Childhood Years, or stay here maybe until just June??? Oh mamas, I'm not ready! :Happyt:

And Rowan is being a freakity freak poopy McPooperton this morning so I don't really have time to post. *sigh*
I also have a BAD cold.







:







: WAH.
Pity party for me on May Day! Wheeeee...

Wow, three years. I cannot even fathom it. I'd better get started on those party invites, huh?









MMF!!!








Happy May Everymama!!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

A little smilie art to commemorate three years of mamahood!

The happiest of birthdays to SOL and LILY!




















































:




































:














:




































:














:














:




































:














:







:







:














:




































:














:







:







:







:







:














:




































:














:







:







:














:




































:














:














:




































:














:




































:


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Yay! Happy birthday to Lisa, Sol, and my one and only Lily! I am a bit sentimental today, I must admit. Although I am also on call, and about to go see a labor patient, so can't be too in the moment!









Sherri, that is my absolute favorite smilie art of yours, ever. I especially like how it is a little out of whack because the little sperm and egg is animated and so it throws the whole thing off. PERFECT! Exactly like real life.









So yeah, have a great party, Sol! Have a great day, Lisa! Love to all-

Off to the hospital.

Sarah


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Lisa! Tell us how you celebrate! We are celebrating along with you and the Smoochie Boochie Family--I just did Sol's hair and both girls are happily playing with new toys, Daddy Viet is blowing up the kiddie pool, someone besides me (yay!) is preparing all the yummy Mexican food to be ingested today...I am finally having some java and plotting what needs to be done next. Trying not to think about anyone who might think my house is, well, messy and cluttered and imperfect. It's hard when some of the invitees live in effin PALATIAL homes, professionally decorated and maintained. Just me and my insecurities...I have to remember the focus: Sol--is she having fun? That will always be my check-in point if I get stressed.
Last night Viet & I had so much fun--we made these goofy paper hats and I stamped them, and then I wrapped a bunch of little gifties to give out with a game I have in mind, and Viet showed me the pinata goods..mmmm...one thing I do love about Viet is that we share values, ie limited sweets--so he has purchased some great pinata stuff that is like, honey roasted peanuts and the like..semi-healthy.

Today should be fun, and a scorcher--it is HOT out there. We have a kiddie wading pool (noted on the invite) and a painting activity for the crowd, as well as a pinata, cake and the giftie game. That's my plan!

besos everybuggy--


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

oh, and thank goddess, Sherri, you fixed that smilie art! Sarah may be a fan of imperfection in your smilie art but I didn't get it. Now I get it totally! The sequence of events leading to now! love it!!!!! Thanks for the birthday wishes for my girl and I will show her this display!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
oh, and thank goddess, Sherri, you fixed that smilie art! Sarah may be a fan of imperfection in your smilie art but I didn't get it. Now I get it totally! The sequence of events leading to now! love it!!!!! Thanks for the birthday wishes for my girl and I will show her this display!

yeah, I fixed it, because even in preview post mode, it looked OK, then wehn I posted it it was all out of whack. I'm glad you get that my smilie art was a progression of our lives thus far.

And how can I forget our very own LISA?

Happy Birthday Lisa!























:


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey friends,
Checking in from mom's dial-up connection in Kansas to sub to the group. Sounds like you've got a great day planned, Elsanne. And, Sarah, I hope your on-call duties don't prevent you from having some b-day fun with Lily.

Wow, 3 years is quite amazing.

We'll check in here when we can. Dial-up is hard to get used to!

Our travels yesterday went well. G was a good plane rider and was complimented by the lady who sat in front of him, so that's good. It was hard for him (and me) to say by to dh, but he's been okay about it so far. Now, dh is in the Big Apple enjoying the Tribeca Film Festival with some other clergy buddies.

We're off the library today to pick up some good books for G (grandma doesn't have many kid things).

Gotta get in the shower and get a move on. Talk with you later!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Jacquie---glad the traveling was easy! Hope Torey is having a blast in the city--sounds fun!

Happy Birthday LiSoLily!! I still have a few weeks to get used to 3-ness!

Renae---sorry about the cold!! C is join R in starting off the day







: !

Going to throw some lunch at the girls and head to the library before naptime...


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Happy happy birthdays!!!!!!

I think it's childhood years time. Maybe next mo.

Why are there all those pg-related smilies in the smilie art? Hmm?

Gotta run... we're doing L's b-day related playgroup today. Must hummus.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh, Happy Birthday to everyone! I love May, since it's my birthday month too.

The fact that it's may makes up for the horrible morning we had. One of those where I tried to lock myself in my room so I didn't have a temper tantrum in front of my son. The same son who was driving me CRAZY. And then he tried to convince me that it was a weekend day, and that he didn't have school. I was able to get him to school by telling him that if there were no teachers at school, then we would come home. Of course, he was completely expecting there to be no teachers at school. So when we got there and it was a school day he freaked out and I had to rip him off mybody and hand him over to the wonderful teacher who greeted us. The teacher who he normally adores. It was awful. I hate it when I have to do that, and I haven't had to do it in a long time. Now it's a hour later and I still feel like crying.







:

But the good news is that this is a month FILLED with birthdays.







:


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh Em, I feel for you and your morning. I recall having many days like tha when I was pg with Jett. Mia just KNEW something was off with me and she preyed on me like the wounded animal I was. It gets better.









Happy Happy Birthdays to Lily, Sol and Lisa! Woot!

Jett turned ONE last week Thursday and we had a party for him on Sunday. It was so great! Perfect amount of people (~20) and a great # of kids (5), and I had lots of activities for them to do. Lots of balloons & bubbles, kicking balls around, and a bean bag toss. It was a hit! Jett had a great time toddling around after all the kids. Great fun!

We have a wedding ot go to on Sunday and I need to figure out what I'm going to wear. I barely know these people (the bride is John's work colleague) and I refuse to buy something new. I have no idea what I'll be throwing together, but I'll McGuiver something or other. I don't even really want to go, but I need to look on the bright side - the kids will be home with my parents, so John and I will have four hours alone in the car together (its' 2 hours from our home), plus an evening of dinner and dancing (please goddess, let the music not totally suck). Not exactly something I should complain about, eh?







Making the best of it. That's me.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthdays to Sol, Lily, and Lisa!

els, sounds like a perfect day.

EL, hug on the morning. We had one of those yesterday, but it was my 5 yr old. I was on a stealth visit to Allison's class at school, and I was planning to take her home with me as a special treat (I have some serious middle child neglect guilt going on) and it would have been fine but for the fire drill. The two girls' classes line up together outside, and so my older daughter saw me there and that was it. Meltdown city.

And how'd you get to be 22 weeks already? It seems like others' pregnancies fly by, whereas mine have historically lasted approximately forever.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

happy belated birthday to miss 1 year old L!!!









and happy happy birthday to Lisa, Sol and Lily....our may day lovelies (who all share a bday with my mom)









the party festivities sound like a blast







i'm just gearing up for party-attendance mode. we had our first one of the 'season' sunday.

i had a great day at home with isaac yesterday while the electricans were working all day. we went to breakfast and dug in the yard and i pulled weeds for about 6 hours. every muscle in my body hurts today. we now have a new electrical panel which is really.....anticlimatic.... because nothing is different except the kitchen lights work again







and at some point i will get plugs for my 'sewing room' in the basement.

isaac moved into his new classroom this morning and rushed in for hugs and kisses with his long lost buddies who moved up a little while ago. hopefully the rest of the day will continue as smoothly. i need to call and see if it is going to be cheaper...but why do i guess it will not?????? i was sad to see the first note in his inbox was a letter from one of the teachers that she is leaving. she is so sweet and talks to me a lot, and isaac always mentions her versus the 2 other teachers in that class. so that is a bummer







he went from 10 kids & 2 teachers to 24 kids and 3 teachers.

my big news: 2cm dilated and ~70% effaced







: yahooozies. i know it doesn't necessarily mean anything except...well 2 less cms to deal with later! i think i'll pack my bags and get ready tho. just in case


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

happy may day to every-may-mama!

and happy birthdays to:

Jett! You're one! Wowee!!!

KK's L! You're one, too! Wowee-zowee!!!

Sol!!! You're three! Happy Birthday, Mexican sunshine girl!

Lily!!! You're three! Happy Birthday, too deep for your age girl!

Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're 26 again, right? Happy Birthday, mama of two!

Jacquie: pm'ing you with my parents contact info if Torey needs anything while he is in NYC. They LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE out of town visitors. Seriously. Love them.

Just so I get it right, who's next in the MMF-The Next Generation due date wise? jstar, then Jacqueline, then emmalola? is that right? i apologize if i missed anyone...

i can't believe they're going to be three! yipes but yay! i just started noticing that Marek has a crazy good memory for stuff and have added information to some statements I make or books i read to him, like "Q is for quail. What kind of animal is a quail? That's right, it's a bird. What kind of animal is a jaguar? A jaguar is a kind of big cat."

waking up from nap... gotta go...

MMF!

~claudia


----------



## jaam (Sep 29, 2004)

Hello ladies, poking my head in again. I've missed you all!







I skimmed throught the April thread to sort of catch myself up... Wow! So many happenings it seems, new babies, etc, etc... so exciting!!! I'm going to use the following excuse for not doing any personal responses this time: "I've-been-out-of-the-loop-so-long-that-I'm-overwhelmed-at-all-the-fabulousness-goin-on-here".









Although I will of course wish a Splendid Birthday to Lisa, Sol and Lily! I hope you all had a simply wonderful day.









And Happy May Day to all!









Well I don't have much of a good excuse for being so uninvolved, besides having some weird family issues and just being in a sort of yucky mental state for the past ~18 months.







: (Details to follow on the yg when time permits.) Amelia's father and I are still together and expecting our second child on Thanksgiving. (I prefer just giving a general due date, like "November", but since the official date happened to fall on a holiday, it's kind of fun to say.)







Anyway, our marriage hasn't exactly been stable lately, or ever I guess... as you may recall, but with the new little one on the way we both decided it might be worth it for both of us to put forth a valiant attempt, because we both realized that up to this point neither of us really had put forth a serious attempt. At least not simultaneously. I think I am sort of skeptical about the outcome of this attempt, but am super-excited about the new baby, as is Amelia.









Amelia's doing well, she had been going to a great small daycare/preschool part-time while I was going to school part-time. I just started working full-time and am holding off on school until I graduate from the (8 week long!!!) training program. She was able to go just a couple days a week for about a year before going full time which I was really glad about. I was a nervous wreck about the whole full-time daycare thing for a while because she has such a sensitive personality and responds, well, *slowly* to change. But she transitioned very well and I think is actually doing *better* with her time away from home now that it's more consistent.

I canNOT believe my baby's turning three!!! Exciting, but a bit bittersweet I suppose. We won't be doing anything spectacular (again) this year, just heading up to visit my parents and siblings. Amelia always gets so excited to see her grandparents and aunt and uncles, so balloons and cake with them is party enough for her.







We'll probably take her swimming, her favorite thing to do with them; they're all competative swimmers/lifeguards/swim-lesson teachers and they're really great with her in the pool, she has a blast with them. Also I'm excited because this year is going to be a "book birthday", with nothing but books as gifts. I'm supposed to be putting together a wish-list/gift registry of books for her but I haven't had time yet to do much research in that area yet.







Oh dear. Do any of your kids have books they just couldn't live without that you think every 3 yo should have in their library?









Well I suppose I've babbled enough. I'll try to keep up with y'all as best I can... which might not be very often, but still. Toodles!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

agrace:







hi mama! we've missed you! congrats on the new baby news! will write more tomorrow, but must get a cup of tea right now...









~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Agrace!!! OMG!!! Great to see you around here. congrats on #2!!!







:







:
Oh, I cannot relate to an unstable relationship at ALL.














We're here doing our best, every day is a choice to stay together. Gah. I am glad you are jumping right back in and you'll figure out who had what second baby very soon. like moi.

KK, I can't believe your little Lulah is one.







: and Jett too! Unreal. Sounds like a perfect party, Meg, and a fun wedding to look forward to! I like to attend weddings but I kind of feel sorry for the people getting married sometimes. My own wry bitterness reflected. I was the happiest of brides...

Jstar, I want an update EVERY DAY. I am sooo psyched!!!







:

More later but gotta attend toddler who sees a hot air balloon outside!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Els, I'll admit that I really *don't* like to attend weddings. It has nothing to do with my own marriage--it's a combo of being cynical about the princess syndrome many women go through (my cousin was Princess Supreme, and I hate to admit that I was Bitch Supreme and made her cry at her wedding














and being cynical about the state of the relationships of many of the people getting married. (Wow, this is kind of a dark and grumpy paragraph... double














Ie, unless you're non-princessy and marrying a great person, you really don't want me at your wedding.







:







:







: (Fortunately, the last couple of weddings we've been to have been like that.)

Wow, Agrace! Welcome back! Congrats!

Go, Jess, go! Yeah, I figure that any dilation and effacement before labor is "free" (ie, painfree!).









Juice, I totally agree that other people's pgs fly by whilst one's own drags. (Esp. my 42 wk prgs.)
Must shower. (Yes, I do shower every now and then.







)


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Agrace---glad you're back!! this better not be a hit and run post...stick around!









Els--how were the birthday happenings??

KK--you would have loved my wedding then....I'm totally not princess material if you haven't already guessed that.







Just DH and I, UU minister, BIL, and 2 of dh's friends by the water at one of our favorite weekend hiking spots. then just the two of us for dinner alone! perfect by our standards! I didn't even wear a dress







:

School for C this morning and during that E and I went to check out a local farm to see some animals and got DH some yummy ice cream at their store. C's first music therapy class tonight. She is stoked as she gets to be "snack kid" at school next week and do an early bday celebration. Though she doesn't really care for cupcakes and told me she wants melon and grapes instead....I'm sure that'll be a first!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

hi agrace! congrats on the thanksgiving bebe







glad to hear amelia is doing well.

my daily update for today: my tooshie hurts







: ahem. there, that's a little personal







and uhhh....hoping not to be + for gbs. i guess i find out next week.

i love the 'free' centimeters too. i'm all for them! i'm really hoping for 2 or 3 more weeks. i'm not quite ready







and that is probably the realistic timeline. i think i was 2cm for about 3 weeks last time. so maybe this will not last 41+ weeks! i don't feel ready for birthing. i'm skeeeeeered







: very excited for the outcome but not so excited for the process.

i love weddings. i love the dancing. the froo-froo. the food. the optimism! our last wedding was lotso fun....a good solid couple. actually i say it was a lot of fun but doug and i were having a huge fight for the first half. it was all good after we got over it







:


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

hi agrace! another new babe! What terrific news. nice update.









jstar, sorry about the tooshie. but it's almost over for you! woot!

Thanks for the support on the cranky kid. He was great when I picked him up and he seems to have recovered nicely. I waffle between thinking I have the best kid in the universe and wanting to look up "orphanage" in the phone book. huh.

Doing well today. today of the 23 weeks. I'm getting so excited for the baby to come, I'm completely ignoring my work. SOOoooooo pathetic.

Hi! Hi! Hi!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Heath--the party was totally fabulous. Hard work, yes, running my ass off, yes, but way super fun. We had a kiddie pool which all availed themselves of, then incredibly yummy food made by my wife's mother (my MIL?







), a great pinata with relatively healthful goodies, a painting activity (mural and a clay planter for each to take home), and a non-competitive gift-giving game.

Emmalola, you are too cute. (hi! hi! hi!)

Jstar, hi! hi! hi!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi mamas!

Checkin in for May.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Are we to assume then, from Beth's post above, that this is the only post she will grant us for the entire month of May?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Are we to assume then, from Beth's post above, that this is the only post she will grant us for the entire month of May?
























:

Hey kk love your title...


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

oops- I MEANT _subscribing_ for May









My excuse is I had a fussy babe in arms at the time.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

ahhh... a few minutes to update. today was a no-good-nap-day. for stefan. marek actually had a good nap, but woke up a grumpasaurus. food made it a little better. and then he had a crazy fit just before bill got home and was screeching and running around in circles and throwing himself on the floor and banging plastic toy bins on his head. so i made him put his shoes on and we went outside to wait for daddy and ride his little push bike and be loud outside of four walls.

so i asked about the perfect mother's day on the end of the april thread because a friend of mine has this traditions/crafting club and one of the things recommended was to write down the elements for your perfect mother's day and physically HAND THEM TO YOUR PARTNER to execute. then the onus is on them to deliver and the mama gets what she really wants instead of being disappointed in what the partner comes up with which often times is not what mama wants. i am planning on doing this and already wrote a first draft and then posted the rest for you all and i think i will just print out what i wrote on the thread and give it to bill. most of it is stuff he can get ready himself or plan for himself, with a few exceptions i am willing to help with.

okay, i really need to go to bed now. bill's parents fly in tomorrow morning and are here until monday afternoon, so i may just do fly by posting until then.

MMF!









~claudia


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

hi everyone!

Welcome back, AGrace! We've been missing you! What lovely news you have. Congratulations!

Jstar - sounds like good news for your cervix.







Love that free dilation.

My wedding involved a 10-minute ceremony, BBQ, beer, and contra dancing. It was lovely and low-key, and no princesses in sight.







I don't like weddings where I go and all I think about is, "OMG, how much did this cost?!" It makes me uncomfortable.

Yay for all the 1-year-olds! I can't believe it, either.

So we have been prepping Lily for Operation W-at-age-3. It has been a long time of gradual, easy weaning. So yesterday I came home from school, and she runs up to me, gives me a big hug, and says, "No nursing. I'm 3!" And proceeds to cling to me for about an hour, happy, just clingy. (We have been nursing once a day, right when I get home from school or clinic). It was really sweet. I hope she continues to take it well, but if not, I am flexible. I am not going to deny the once a day if she still seems to need it sometimes.

I caught my first baby on Lily's birthday! It was cosmic. A nice, beautiful family and relatively low complications for my first one. It was really amazing for me.

Love to you all. Off to make buckwheat pancakes and coffee.

Sarah


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i was a bigtime princess at my wedding







:







: i actually figured it was my one shot in life to realllllllllllllly be a princess so i went for it







not to say i *acted* like a princess because i really had a low stress FUN day with no drama or anything.....i just dressed like a princess with my prince charming







:

clicky








we keep laughing about doug's goatee now.

sarah that is so special that you caught your first babe on the anniversary of having your own babe!

*checking elsanne's bloggy for party pix!*

hi! hi! hi!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Aaaaaaaw jstar great pic. must download/develop pics now so as not to disappoint.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Okay, as paradoxical as this is, I do love wedding/commitment ceremony/whatever pictures of people (maybe because I don't have to go to the actual wedding?







) Jess, you were truly lovely on your day. I don't see that as princessy; I think you looked great.









Did I mention that I was supposed to be going on a women's retreat this weekend? Leaving tomorrow afternoon? Well, earlier this afternoon, someone called and told me that there is an unwritten rule that babies can't come on these things (despite the fact that I had *asked* if I could bring L and had never hidden the fact that she would be coming, once I was given the okay). I think they just expected me to say, "Well sure, okay! I'll just leave her behind!" I explained that I was still breastfeeding her, and that there was no possible way to leave her for 2 days, so I wouldn't be coming, either. The thing that sucks is that apparently, there were "anonymous" complaints. The whole thing was handled very badly, and I feel pretty sh!tty.














:







:







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

grrrr kk, just grrrrr..............

~c


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh, KK, I've had "anonymous" complaints about bringing kids to pilates class, and it really bugged. Especially because my girls were ANGELS during said class, Sol sat and read her books and ate her food. I just remember feeling so...kind of...deceived by my fellow women, y'know?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

KK--was this a uu thang? all social graces anyone? but I guess in this case it goes both ways. Sorry you had such last minute change of plans.

els---it's been more than 7 hours and 20 minutes since you promised to upload pics and I don't see any!







I want my MIL to come cook yummies for C's birthday...guess I just need to find a wife first! Amara sounds like a feisty one---yikes!

tc--out of doors works wonders here, when the toddler drama can't be contained.

jstar--great pic...I'll have to dig up one of mine...

not much new here....off to the zoo, zoo, zoo tomorrow if we can manage to get over the inevitable morning crankies.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

I was a TOTAL princess for my wedding, complete with the a flower wreath on my head, a fancy Jessica McClintoch (sp?) dress, and a meltdown. (me: Where are my blond bobby pins? I don't WANT to wear black bobby pins. I bought BLOND bobby pins ESPECIALLY for today and we HAVE to find THOSE. wedding coordinator: Beth, you are GOING to sit down and wear these black bobby pins. me, sheepishly: ok.)

It was a cheap wedding, though: under $3,000 for the wedding, reception, and honeymoon in the San Juans. (wedding: grandma's backyard. dress: goodwill, $100. reception: contradance hall. food: made my own. honeymoon: camping gear on bikes).

Ah, those were the days.

Some day I'll probably look back on this time when the kids are little and say, "ah, those were the days."


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Lisa! Sol! Lily! Jett?!?! L?!?! Weren't they just born? Well, not Lisa, but Wowzeee
Happy birthdays (belated I know)

AGrace -glad to see you are still around and I hope you check in once and a while.

We are still here. I have a personal problem of the yeasty variety, Julia won't poop and I am trying to work (OK procratinating working) on a website that I am not interested in doing or getting paid to do either. Right now I just want to put my head in the TV and knit and pay no attention to work I need to do.

We survived TV turnoff week with no problem at all but I spent less time on the puter since that just reminded the kids that they couldn't play pootergames. Naomi took charge of the whole thing and was really responsible about it. A bunch of kids at school were into it and there were some sponsored activities which made her feel special too. Not all the kids got to participate. Of course one activity that my family really got into is building marshmellow blowguns that they shoot in the backyard. They downloaded plans, bought the right stuff, measured and cut and built it all together (DH and the girls). I actually think it was kind of educational but Naomi does not get why she cannot take this to school. The mini marshmellows go pretty far too.

So I am going to go now.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Beth, princesses don't wear flower garlands. (But I guess they *do* throw hissy fits about blonde bobby pins!







) I want pictures! Part of this is also that I know you all as moms. What were you like when you were all dewy eyed????

Yeah, it was a UU thang. The thing that suxors about it the most is that I asked--a couple of months ago when I signed up--if it was okay that I would be bringing L, and I was told that it was fine that she could come. I'm trying to take the high road (ie, not getting all pissy about it), but I have sent a (polite) email to the prez of the board asking the fellowship to come up with some policies/guidelines about babies and childrens... we've been growing tremendously in the last few years, and there's been a huge demographic shift (ie, from oldsters to people with kidsters), and I'm sure that not all of the oldsters are happy about the younguns (based on a few other uncomfortable experiences).

Which brings up a question I've been wondering about for the other UUers here (maybe I should take it to the spirituality bd... but then again, actually, I'll open it up to anyone attending any kind of spiritual whatnot): how accepting is your place of worship about babies, breastfeeding, extended breastfeeding, and attachment parenting? I've always kind of seen UUs as better than most but certainly not perfect by any stretch of the imagination (ie, there's a lot of room for improvement). Eg, while I think it's unlikely to happen, I wouldn't be surprised at all if someday, someone in my fellowship asked a nursing mother to cover up/nurse elsewhere, and by going to the prez and asking for some policies, I'm kind of hoping that we never get to *that* point.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm going to two weddings in ONE weekend...the WEEKEND OF ROWAN'S BIRTHDAY!







:







:







: Do I suck or do I suck???
Haha.
(this is me not thinking I suck, really, because he gets to spend the whole weekend here with Gramma and Papa that weekend, and the weekend after is his enormous Blue's Clues birthday party where Mama is making him a pawprint-shaped cake and pawprint-and-puppy-shaped blue and magenta chocolate! So there!







)
But yeah. I have one dress that I actually bought recently for one of the weddings, and one dress that I bought for a wedding LAST year that I didn't end up going to (the one in CA with my ex-boyfriend and the girl who was DEFINITELY a princess who HATES me. *sigh*) So I got my dresses)
I was NOT a princess, really, I don't think, on my wedding day. There was a bit of a hissy fit at one point, but only because no one seemed to know what the heck they were doing. It wasn't me!







:







:














: Okay, so I think weddings might bring out the worst sometimes in some of us.









KK, that is sad about your women's retreat...







We actually went to a party a few months ago (well, DH and Rowan went, I had to work














and it was actually explicitly said to bring whoever, and the hostess KNEW we'd be bringing Rowan, but then once Dh and Rowan got there, he said after an hour or so she couldn't see them to the door fast enough.







I dunno what to think about it, but we figure, if Rowan can't go and we really can't see why not, then WE don't go.







Our society is SO anti-child. *sigh*

And I follow this by saying DUDE! This afternoon I am bringing Rowan to CT to spend a wonderful weekend with Gramma and Papa! We'd been talking about it since the beginning of April, and my MIL is SO excited to have him all to herself for a couple of days. I am bringing him this afternoon, and they are bringing him home on Sunday afternoon. I am sorta







: about it all, he's getting SO grown up that he can go on sleepovers at Gramma's house already! And also really














:








He has been asking "When are we going to see Gramma and Papa?" EVERY morning since Tuesday.







He's excited. Yesterday at the park he was swinging with me and he hugged me and said "I love you sooooooo much...you're gonna pat tghe back at Gramma's?" And I said "No sweetie, Gramma's gonna pat the back this weekend because Mama and Daddy are going to be out" and he thought for a moment and said "Oh...okay! I see you later!" Aww!
And of course, my MIL keeps asking me "Is it the weekend yet??"







I am surrounded by children.








I love my bebe. I will miss him but it will be a sweet missing, and I will be SO excited to have him back home Sunday. And DH and I have PLANS this weekend, man, including a concert tonight, a Cinco de Mayo party on Saturday and SLEEP, glorious SLEEP on Sunday! Yeah, good times. Oh, I guess some um...nookie might also occur!








(TMI maybe but hey; with the weaning off of "vitamins" came the roaring back of the LIBIDO, man.







That is all I have to say!)

The nice weather definitely makes for a nice Renae, and lots of outside time for all of us. Rowan is still sleeping and I am about to make some coffee.

AGrace, welcome back honey!







Congrats on new bebes and







on the marital stuff. DH and I had to sit down and have a "talk" about how we wanted things to go recently ourselves. I feel for ya.

All of my May mamas!!







Have a wonderful weekend!!

We can start up in the Childhood Years next month!







: I wasn't ready this month and um, well, we won't ALL have three-year-olds till the end of the month anyway!









Love you mamas!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

that is one of my fave pics from our wedding because our friend shot it when we got to the top of the aisle and it was all over







doug and i both had really clammy hands during the ceremony







you can't really see it in the pic but i have a little beaded tiara thing on.....figuring what other day can you wear a tiara???? (----> very princess). our honeymoon was at a free cabin with no electricity on the south side of mt lassen. lots of hiking to boiling lakes and fumaroles.

LOL about the bobby pins. i could see with your hair beth why black just would NOT WORK







(but i'm sure it did and you looked lovely)

that really sucks about the retreat. and well the 'anonymous' complaint thing is always icky feeling. i'm sure there are a real mix of people....some far more understanding than others. i am not really a member of any spiritual community but i do like the catholic church we went to on easter because it has SO many kids and babies. i don't have to feel like mine is the only loud squirmy one and no one seems to look down on them. a man behind us who i was SURE we were driving nuts even commented that isaac was doing very well and that it was a long time to sit still. as for breastfeeding/ap...i didn't see anyone nursing and i'm sure it is pretty conservative.

renae - it is exciting that rowan is big enough for sleepovers! i wish we had grandparents close by. and YAY for the libido







what's a libido???







our latest attempts have been awkward and just uncomfortable so i think we're just done with that scene for a while







ha. i'm just too huge!!!!

speaking of which i'll try to take some pics this morning and i finally downloaded some off the camera a couple of days ago. i am giganto! no maternity shirts can even keep a wrap on this belly lately. the pants ride down and the shirts ride up.

i'm really impressed with isaac's new class. his sweet teacher emailed me pics of his first 2 days. and they have much more of a structured cirriculum. they set up different stations and yesterday they had art, music and a water sensory table set up. and then she said they were going to do a cognitive math activity in the afternoon. it just sounds like a more structured stimulating program...which i think will be great for isaac







i'm still balking at the cost of keeping him there a couple of days a week but feeling like it is probably worth the cost as it turns more from a daycare purely play situation to more of a preschool environment. granted i think it is all age-appropriate. they did do 'educational' stuff in his last class like color themes but it was very low key and now he's just getting older and ready for more complex activities. kinda cool









i got an evaluation from his last class. one part made me think of your blog entry about L and her love of stuffies, KK. the criteria was something like 'shows affection for dolls or teddy bears' and the comment was 'when he is in the mood, he loves his trucks!'







so true, my very 'boy' boy.

i can't believe it is friday already








: the weeks are flying by right now.

happy friday everybuggy!!!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Well, if current trends continue, when T gets married, he will wear a tiara, a very swishy dress, and top it with a hot-pink feather boa.









We had a pretty low-key wedding... I insisted on a vegan reception and no alcohol (the 1st so that everyone who attended could eat everything, and the food was damned good, everyone had to admit, and the 2nd because there were people attending who shouldn't/couldn't drink, and we didn't want to have to babysit them). And we married ourselves--no officiant (you can do that in CO!). It was very earnest and moving.







I posted a pic on my blog on Valentine's Day: http://superkk.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/ I made my dress myself...









I know I'm not alone, but I'm starting to get super excited about Jess' baby. Can't wait! Woo hoo! I'm also looking forward to hearing what Isaac thinks of his bro.

I went to a xeriscaping seminar last night, and now I'm all jazzed about working in the yard this weekend. (Trying to make lemonade, y'know?) I have a lot of plants to divide, plus I want to set up a couple of Square Foot Gardening type boxes. You should see my fingernails...







: I've been in the yard so much lately, and I just can't wear gloves. So yeah, my nails are stubs, my fingertips are black, etc. And dudes--the worms are having a party at the bottom of one of my compost bins. Seriously--sooo many worms, so many little worm egg sacs.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

KK--I don't think we have any policies per se at our fellowship, but when she was less than a year, I did get a bit cranky and emailed the minister because our sanctuary adjoins the social hall with a wall of glass doors and that's where I would go when she got antsy and because it was hot they had them open to the social hall, well C wasn't exactly quiet as a mouse and in a huff the ushers closed them again.







: After that they did make a point of installing a changing table and putting out more chairs in the social hall for parents w/ kids, but not much more than that. I have nursed C during a sermon and openly on the floor of the social hall and in the nursery...probably elsewhere as well.







I do also wonder about the oldster/youngster divide....I don't see it as much as with people who have school age kids in RE, but with young families who have trouble navigating without more family friendly options---either put the kids in the nursery or sit on the floor of the social hall. Though our minister did just have his first baby so maybe things will change a bit more.









Zoo was fun today....weather beautiful....kids agreeable....traffic minimal....

Any weekend plans? Is miss Katie having a cinco party?? DH is supposed to be repainting our bedroom at some point. I'm taking C to see Elmo's coloring book live or something like that. Last minute impulse purchase after hearing radio ad...







:


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Happy Friday!

KK, those pics are great. So fun to see the progression.

jstar, looking forward to seeing you and your big belly tomorrow! I'm sorry the other PDX May Mamas can't make it. Hope to see T and L maybe, though, right?

So yeah, tomorrow is Lily's big co-party. I hope the weather cooperates. It should be fun, either way. Balloons, 7-layer dip and chips, and cake should make a good time, right?









Today was fun mama-and-daughter day at the science museum, party store, and fast food.







We had a good time.

Silly Lily story: yesterday Lily was sitting on the potty, and said, "Mama, I'm going to sing you a song. It's called, 'What is Made Out of Dried Poop?'" And she proceeded to sing a very repetitive song with exactly those lyrics. Then she asked me what people make out of dried poop. Where do they get these things?! Of course I answered, "Fertilizer!"









Sarah


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

KK I







: your blog. The pics of you and DH are awesome.

Silly Lily







: Allison loves to talk about the potty. And she wants me to hang out in the bathroom and chat with her. Cute.

Toddler rant for the day, and request for suggestions: Allison's driving me crazy. She ignores me. It's maddening. I mean, she doesn't even blink when I ask her to do something, or redirect her from some inappropriate activity. No response at all. I know she can hear me, and it's one of those things I file under "developmentally appropriate but highly irritating".

If I have the time, and the free hands (sadly very rare) it helps if I just physically walk her through the requested task - putting on shoes for instance. But I can't always do that. Any ideas? I'm trying to avoid the last resort of screaming like a banshee in frustration.

I bought her a shirt that says "Patience Tester". I don't generally buy clothing with words, but this made me smile.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow, juicy mom, that's a tough one. I wonder if it's her way of getting your attention focused exclusively on her (middle child thang). It sounds highly frustrating and the times Sol has been like that I either yell or threaten. Niiiice techniques, mine. I hope some mamas have ideas, otherwise I'd post o'er GD.

Sarah, the Lily singing about dried poop really, really made me smile. Very stinkin' cute. My little funny is that the other day Sol said, in a voice just like mine, "oh, MAN!" And then, when something happened that kind of sucked, I said, "that sucks", and she repeated it agreeing with me.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

isaac keeps saying 'that's cool' and i realize maybe i overuse the phrase just a leeeetle







:

we need the patience tester shirt too. getting him dressed in the morning when we really just need to get out the door is making me







:







: lately. i feel too pregnant to chase and wrestle so i sit and whine and he ignores.

i love that collection of photos of you and your dh kk







i love wedding photos too

mmmmm dip! sounds yummy. we're looking forward to the party







isaac wants to go right NOW. i'm praying he will nap early because we have another party right afterwards. party marathon!!

happy birthday to miss katie today!!!!!!







: i hope she has a lovely FUN day









happy cinco de mayo! doug just went to buy some chorizo for breakfast. i'm staaahhhhhhhvin


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIE!!!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

:







:







:







: HAPPY







: BIRTHDAY







: KATIE!







:







:







:


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

You guys rock my socks!







:


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm glad you got some smilie art for Katie's B-day, Sheri.









Well, my spiritual community was founded by war tax resisters, some of whom once laid down in front of a train carrying nuclear material. Most of the founders have done at least some jail time for protesting. So my breastfeeding self is super, super tame. We meet in a living room in a semi-circle, and all I've ever gotten is smiles for breastfeeding the kiddos. However, for years dh and I were some of the youngest members. L was one of the first kids in the community in a long time. Recently, we've had a kid explosion and that is causing friction among those who like to eat the after-service dinner in peace and quiet. Many conversations and special meetings have ensued.

Yipes. I was gonna go to bed early tonight.

Nighty-night!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Ahh, I think I am turning vegan and straightedge!








First the vegan thing; well, we're already going back to vegetarianism, but unfortunately I have chicken in the freezer that needs to get cooked, so the other day, I thawed and cooked some. And had to take a pause to dry-heave in the sink mid-prep, because it grossed me out so much. uke It SUCKED! The dinner I made was wonderful, Indian, yum, but damn, mamas, I am a wussy wuss wuss (my new favorite term







)!
But then this past weekend (the Rowan-free weekend, which went swimmingly, I must say!) we went out to our local cheeep awesome diner-type-place (called The Rooster Grill; there are figurines and pictures of roosters. EVERYWHERE. Inside!







It was totally my type of place! Haha) and I had eggs both days.
And felt super-super GROSS afterwards. Wow. What has happened to my body, I ask you???
Cheese though. I am still down with the Cheese. And milk chocolate. Yup. So not REALLY vegan, but I can see myself eating eggs less and less...

And then, straightedge (if you don't know what the heck I'm talking about, a quick definition; no drugs, alcohol, or, technically, promiscuous sex--but I know lots of straightedgers who kind of play a little, ahem, loose with the sex part.







) So we went to a Cinco de Mayo party Saturday night (did I mention Rowan was away??







:







:














:














and I, of course, being the token Mexican, had a few drinks.
And promptly crashed in ALL WAYS the next morning. I was cranky, moody, weepy, and finally DH was like "Dude, hungover much???" But it really *wasn't* that! I didn't get wasted and PHYSICALLY, despite being tired, I wasn't hungover!
My body is insanely sensitive, always has been, but now, it's like I can *feel* every. little. thing. going on in there!! It's weird. It's good for some things (hello libido!) and bad for others (I cannot even tell you about my prementrual-ness, and now, menstrual-ness! Blah) and well, I think I have to not drink! The drug part (legal and ahem...yep) is pretty much over too.
Joe keeps saying I am spending too much time with AFI.














But it's not that. I'm just...more aware or something.
And *real* straightedge kids are all high-and-mighty about it. I am SO not. Hehe.
Anyway! You all really needed to know this.







Sorry. Just rambling out loud about it.

So Rowan is back!!! We missed him so much, but he had such an awesome time he didn't even want to talk to DH and I when we called him Saturday! He's so glad to be home but he had such a great time (and so did my ILs) that we're already planning on doing this again sometime this summer.







) My FIL joked that they went to McDonald's so many times they got every toy on the menu







:







but honestly, they took him to an amazing museum in CT, visited some relatives and just basically had fun (MIL even had him helping in the garden!







That is awesome!) and Rowan sat at the dinner table last night telling us all about his weekend and OMG mamas, it was SO RAD to hear him tell these stories! I loved it! Heehee. He's such a big boy!
But not such a big boy that he used the POTTY or anything.







: We won't even go there. He has NO interest and I am about to rip my hair out in frustration, especially when he has these mega-poops like this morning. Ugh ugh ugh. Ah well.

Our invites for his b-day party came this weekend (shutterfly), and I now have to decide how many to send out. Hmm.
Will he really be three in just a few weeks??? And some of our babes are ALREADY three??? Wow wow wow.







: I am so in awe.

Have a wonderful day, mamas!







Rowan is being Mr. Cling (of course) so I gots to go.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Renae, sounds like a great weekend! And hey--you said, "rad"!

That is awesome about getting back in touch with your body and wanting less toxins. I went out to eat with a group of lovely women after a kick-ash private lesson I taught yesterday (dancing, and eating, sans kiddos = 5 star day) and this one woman DOES NOT LIKE SWEETS. I don't get that. I try, oh how I try, but this my favorite place to eat, offers an incredible brownie alamode, I just don't get the "not like sweets" part. Anyway. Who am I kidding? I don't try at all! Except internal chastising!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Happy birthday (late) Katie!

I'm fairly close to straightedge (99% vegan, never done drugs, hardly ever drink, too many kids to have promiscuous sex







), I guess, except I'm not punk (doesn't that usually go with it, too?). I hear you on feeling it in the body when indulgences happen. Whenever I *do* have a drink, dh usually serves it to me in a Japanese tea cup. For me, I think it's just part of the body being able to tolerate less as I get older. Els, I've gotten better at evaluating my food choices. Honestly, if a dessert is not over the top good, I really don't want it (and I generally can't have it anyway because of the milk and eggs). Salty stuff is more my downfall, anyway.









Your weekend sounded great, Renae.









I think we're just going to have a big blowout playgroup with balloons and dessert for Z's b-day, and then move to a party with invites and presents next year. We'll still have a family thing on the actual day.

I haven't mentioned that Z is mostly in underwear. Having some accidents (more than T did in this transition), but he really wants to wear them.

The reason I asked about church and AP/bf'ing, etc is that it feels weird for me that UUism and APism don't necessarily go hand in hand (and I think they should). I guess that's a topic for the spirituality board. Yesterday morning, I talked to someone who came home from the retreat a bit early, and she said it *was* talked about up there, and that she felt terrible for me. (And that if people had an issue with L, after I had been given the okay to bring her, *they* should have just stayed home.)

Juice, thanks! My only thought re Allison is that the kids and I have talked about how they don't like me to yell (and I don't like them to ignore me). So when I'm repeating myself, I tell them, "I'm asking you nicely." (And I am--I use please, thank you, nice voice, etc.) They have figured out that this is code for "do it now, because Mama is going to yell soon."







: An older friend suggested I try *whispering* to get them to listen. I'm so sceptical that I haven't tried it.







:


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

I hope Katie had an awesome day!

Renae, I think you can limit stuff without going straightedge. Why label it? Just follow your body's signals, and do things in moderation. That's what I've been trying to do for the past 10 years...









KK, I never answered you on the BFing thing. I only attended a UU church for a few years, in my teens, so I honestly wasn't really thinking much about these things back then, but in my memory it was pretty darn AP. There were quite a few young kids, though, and it seemed everyone was pretty darn "crunchy," to my mind, that is. I don't specifically remember breastfeeding in the sanctuary, but I do remember cloth diapers and kids in slings, and that's where I first heard of NVC. I definitely think it has to do with the general age composition of the congregation, for sure.

Also, I have tried the whispering thing quite a lot, and Lily gets MAD when I do it. I get down close to her and start to whisper, and a few times she has actually pushed me away or hit me and shouts, "I DON'T WANT TO TALK RIGHT NOW!" I'm at a loss sometimes, too. It seems like in that situation, we often resort to what boil down to threats (stop doing that or I'll take it away), or negative consequences (we take it away), and I don't know how to get around that. Not that we always should get around it - sometimes whatever it is needs to be taken away, or she needs to stop yelling, or whatever. Luckily she usually listens to us in general, but not always.

Anyway. I'm off to the chiropractor, then clinic. Hope you all have a wonderful week!

Sarah


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

isn't Jacquie in Kansas? where was she? Kansas City? where was the tornado? please check in, Jacquie...

getting ready to send off nana & pop-pop to the airport. marek is going to be heartbroken. not looking terribly forward to the next few days...

~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

KK---let me know if you do start a thread over there ...not in a UA violation kinda way







, but you kwim! I guess I'm newer UU and all, but it seems to me that they go hand and hand. Related topic....are you starting Z in RE in the fall. They asked if we were interested and I'm not sure it's necessarily worth it just yet for C because of her personality + new babe.

I wouldn't say I'm straight edge....just rather boring. I think the last drinks I consumed were before conceiving C. I would love a nice cold beer, but alas....a couple more years for that as I don't drink during pg/bf. Vegan---ha! Not even. Glad you had a fun weekend, Renae!!

Thinking of you, Jacquie!!

Claudia---*hugs* sorry their time there is coming to an end.

Not much new here....hmmm.....though did get my doula lined up for this birth again....or did I already share that? I'm flaky these days.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey! had a prenatal visit and all is healthy. yay!

quick question- the lentil is driving us bananas with constantly wanting to climb on us. Like we're jungle gyms. So we want to get him some sort of structure that we can put outside for him to play with/on. We don't want to get him one of those gigantic jungle gyms because they always seem to lay dormant save for 25 minutes every third week when someone gets interested in a little swing action. I was looking at waldorf playstands, but those don't seem sturdy enough to have outside for rough boy play. Does anyone have a good alternative to the jungle gym they can suggest?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

We have a hand-me down Step2 plastic slide that both girls love. It can also be used as a fort underneath. It was part of a slide/pool set so it's a little bigger than this. We might eventually get a wooden playset next summerish. I know someone who got a great set on freecycle...maybe craigs list? So glad the prenatal went well!!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

renae---does rowan have one of these yet??


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

She is gonna DIE when she sees that.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

elola: this is the one we have, and marek likes it a lot, especially the "rock climbing" walls on the sides.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Okay, moms. Now, check my bad-bloggin self out.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Great pics! Wow, Amara is walking! Wow, Sol's hair is crazy-long! I think she wins, And Lily has that SAME pink and purple castle. Yay for Target's new "natural" toy line!









That toddler AFI shirt is hylarious.

S,


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
She is gonna DIE when she sees that.










I TOTALLY just freakin' DIED right now.








I NEED IT! I mean, ahem, ROWAN needs it!
Now, can I swing it as a birthday present??? Hmmm!
Damn dude, it is almost 12:45 in the AM. I have to go to BED.
And you know what I was doing??? Looking at the AFI tour pics from Europe (some girls are doing like EVERY SHOW out there right now, and I am SO jealous!), which were making me *swoon* in extra-special ways! wow.

I







you all. More in the morning.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

That shirt is too funny. And wow, Elsanne, walking. I too had early walkers and I thought it was fine.
Not a whole lot going on here.
I am not even close to straightedge or vegan. In fact just talking about being straightedge makes me want a beer. We eat meat, but not a whole lot. Small portions and all that. If I do have more than one drink I do get tired the next day, but having one is usually perfect so I keep it at that if I can.

OK
See ya (runs off to get said beer)


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Okay, moms. Now, check my bad-bloggin self out.

cutie cute KEE-YEWT!!!

renae:







: on the AFI shirt for you....errrrr, rowan...







:

grandparents gone. marek was mostly reasonable today. we'll see how tomorrow goes. his latest things are "mama, i need you," even when i'm standing 2 feet away, and making this awful raspberry-like/farting-like sound with his mouth and lips and tongue and teeth. soooooooooooooo irritating. his other latest thing is trying to keep up with the "big" boys in the neighborhood: ages 4.5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 11. thankfully, the two oldest and the 7 year old are really good kids and understand he's still little and watch out for him.

off to check on bill and his "hurting" back... ay-yiy-yiy... men, the biggest babies of all...

mmf!

~c


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuggetsmom* 
I am not even close to straightedge or vegan. In fact just talking about being straightedge makes me want a beer.









: Ditto. Although I would prefer some red wine or a sidecar.







We don't eat a huge amount of meat either, but we do eat it. I love me some gourmet hand-made sausage, grilled with some yummy mustard to dip, and a side of sauteed kale with balsamic and pine nuts. YUMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

sarah: i'm totally hungry now... thanks.














:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 







: Ditto. Although I would prefer some red wine or a sidecar.







We don't eat a huge amount of meat either, but we do eat it. I love me some gourmet hand-made sausage, grilled with some yummy mustard to dip, and a side of sauteed kale with balsamic and pine nuts. YUMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmm

I'm coming over for dinner! I'll bring the wine.
DH and I have been working on our (read: I have been working on Dh's) eating habits for years. Its taken me a long time to convince him that a meal does not have to include steak (or other large piece of meat). But we're eating a lot less meat than we used to, so that's something.

Elsanne those pics are great. And







: to you for getting them posted. I can't manage to get pics from my camera into cyberspace right now, and if I actually had to scan them it would never, ever happen.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Haha, I hope you didn't all think I was being all high and mighty with my ruminations!







: I am actually the damn farthest thing from straightedge OR vegan!







I actually had had a beer before a show DH and I went to Friday night (Corona w/lime!







) and it was freakin' AWESOME. I just don't think I can handle hard liquors anymore...or um, getting *sauced* on said hard liquors.















As for the meat-tasticness, yeah, I am totally fine with free-range, blah-blooty-blah, but we totally can't afford it, so none for us. Heh. It took me a long time to "help" DH figure out that every meal does NOT have to include poultry, and he is actually really noticing how much healthier he feels when we are conscious of what we eat. Haha.

Oh, and I am so totally NOT punk-rock, and yes, Sarah, that *does* have a lot to do with the whole "label".








Let me reiterate that *I* was not labelling myself! I don't have labels. I'm label-free.















Someone made a joke Saturday night, and then DH did later.








I guess I'm pretty hardcore though. You know, the rockstar in me and all that.









Anyway! Yep, Rowan is quite fond of saying "Mama, I NEED you!!!" when I'm standing RIGHT THERE.







It's cute, and kind of funny. And sweet, and annoying, all rolled into one! Heehee.

Elsanne! Walking babies!







How freakin' awesome! I love love love your beautiful girly pictures! What amazingly full of life your kiddos are. Wow.
I need to get some more pictures up.

Oh, we had our what-will-now-be-FINAL playdate with the raisin mama yesterday morning. Too much to get into (







:




























, but when we left, I asked Rowan "So did you have a good time today?" And Rowan said: "No. E. is mean. I don't want to play over there anymore."





















:

So um, yeah.







I have to find a way to let her down, and if I hadn't already sent out some of the invites to his birthday party, I would have NOT sent her one. She'll just insult my house, my food, my life, so why bother?







But then again, after this, she may not come anyway. *sigh*
I think I will suggest meeting at a playground nearby every so often or something, but I am done going to playdates at her house, or mine.
I know. I feel awful that it had to come to this, and I don't know why I kept trying. Because...
wait for it...

I am....

a WUSSY WUSS WUSS!







:
I told DH and he told me later that he asked Rowan about it, and Rowan said he DID have a good time.







Haha. Well, whatever. I sure as heck DIDN'T.
And to all you mamas who have offered your thoughts and advice thus far, THANK YOU, and I'm sorry, I must sound like such a dork. It's so hard to end friendships, or even take 'em down a notch! But I will NOT make Rowan suffer because his mama has no backbone. Heck, I broke UP with someone for being a wuss, I sure as heck won't follow in HIS footsteps!
*sigh*

On that, I am going to go work on a tattoo design (this one's been YEARS in the making. I can't WAIT to show it to you all!







) and get us ready to go to the children's museum this morning. Gorgeous day.
Rowan woke up at 6:15 this morning, yo.







I have no idea what his deal is. I think we're having a NAP today though, boy howdy.

Love to you all.









sXE for liiiiffffeee!!!!







Sorry, had to.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuggetsmom* 
In fact just talking about being straightedge makes me want a beer.

See ya (runs off to get said beer)









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
DH and I have been working on our (read: I have been working on Dh's) eating habits for years.









: again. This is me in my ex-marriage. I have so swung to the opposite extreme, now I am the one picking up the occasional flank steak.
However, I'm all about healthier and cheaper and more environmental eating. So. Whatevah.

I love it, Renae: "I am SO DONE WITH HER. As a matter of fact, right after this next playdate and my son's birthday party, she is OUTTA HERE."
Wuuuuuuuusssy wuss wuss! (sung to tune of "hallelujah") No honey, take it slow and easy, but know that your therapist would say grab yourself by the huevos and stand up for your self and your family! I only say this because I have btdt and it was very, very, did I mention very, hard.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I love it, Renae: "I am SO DONE WITH HER. As a matter of fact, right after this next playdate and my son's birthday party, she is OUTTA HERE."
Wuuuuuuuusssy wuss wuss! (sung to tune of "hallelujah")

*sniffsniff*! I know, I know! I suck a lot.








She just emailed me to freakin' THANK ME for yesterday, and now I'm all like "great, now I have to email her back and say um, actually, the playdate sucked and we're not coming back"? Ugh.
I am going to take a nap and deal with it later. I won't be seeing her for a few weeks anyway (they're apparently going away next week) but DON'T worry! I am emailing her! Tonight! When I have more than a moment to think on it. Ugh ugh ugh.

I suck.







:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

LOVE the party pix! and the walking sweetness of amara









renae - you *have* to get the afi shirt for R's bday









feelin groovy - 'almost 3cms' now! w00t

definitely not straightedge. pregnancy is as close as i get









i wasn't ever a 'sweets' person until being pregnant with isaac. prior to that i would feel kind of nauseous if i ate a bunch of sugar after a meal. i ate almost a whole costco cheesecake while pregnant with isaac and have had a sugar hankering ever since


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

little debbie swiss cake rolls are evil ....that's all I'm saying. but they're all gone now so problem solved.









Did C's IEP meeting over the phone today---easy peasy! Met food group friends for chinese food buffet.

bathroom remodeler guy came over to take measurements, etc. downside is that the work won't likely start til january (they're booked) and me and three kiddos in a hotel room for the week...sounds like fun, doesn't it? or not!

late naps for the girls so I'm going to go see what tivo has in store or finish reading the namesake or sleep or something.

Someone kick me (gently) and tell me to stop worrying. still not feeling much for movement (though only coming up on 16wks) ...E was just so much more active by this point, but I suppose C was not so much. ack.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd, a boot to the head for heath. 16 weeks still early for lots of movement. maybe placenta is anterior (in the front of your belly) instead of up higher or posterior (on the spine side of your insides)??? 3 kiddos in a hotel room for a week sounds really not fun. in january, nonetheless. in PA. argh. but new bathroom makeover sounds cool.

btw, got a pm from jacquie about something else but she is okay. don't know if they are home yet, but her dh is.

~claudia


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I did it.
I sent the email, I think I did it gently, and I still left it open for some discussion. I basically toldher that I thought we should meet somewhere more open/neutral, and not every week. That's all I want. I need to NOT be at her house, or have her and her fascist rules at MINE. *sigh*

I'm sorry, mamas, you're probably all sick of me. I'm gonna go eat some cereal and feel sorry for my wussy self now.







:







(yay pity party!)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 
I did it.
I sent the email, I think I did it gently, and I still left it open for some discussion. I basically toldher that I thought we should meet somewhere more open/neutral, and not every week. That's all I want. I need to NOT be at her house, or have her and her fascist rules at MINE. *sigh*

I'm sorry, mamas, you're probably all sick of me. I'm gonna go eat some cereal and feel sorry for my wussy self now.







:







(yay pity party!)


I love you hun! Yay for you!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Renae---glad you took a step in changing the dynamics of the playdate thang. I know it wasn't easy for you.

'nother beautiful sunny day here!

Els---loooove all the new bloggy pics and entries. Looks like a fantabulous party. Sad to say I don't think any kind of relaxed/messy party would really fly around these parts.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

It was a totally great party. Sol had been talking about it for months, and did not understand why we couldn't have another one the next day. Why WOULDN'T you do something like that every day, she wonders?

On the invites I let the parents know it was going to be a messy affair, and to bring their painting clothes. in case anyone decides to do something like that...


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm grumpy this morning. Will someone please say something that will perk me up?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Okay, Z just pooped on the potty (instead of in his undies). That's a start.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

The lentil's latest response to most of our requests is "I cannot cooperate with that!" We've started using that as our stock phrase too. It's kind of funny.








"Honey, can you hand me the juice?" "I cannot cooperate with that."

We went out to get worms to make our worm bin yesterday and the store that said they had them didn't have them. Even after I phoned and they said they had worms. Nope- not until after the 15th. the liars. I got my kid all worked up over our worm bin and I couldn't deliver. grrrrrr.







: I want a herd of worms living under my sink and I want it NOW!

Go, renae!

Elsanne- that party looks like so much fun. We're starting negotiations for the lentil's party. My first impulse was to invite every child we know, but I think we're going small this year. a third birthday is not an event for a thousand hungry toddlers. It's a quiet and happy day that is relaxing and yay. At least for us it is.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Popping my head above water for a moment to say hi







I have not had a computer for the last couple of weeks and it has been bad, bad, bad. My SIL loaned me her laptop so I am back in the game, girls.

Well into the second week of SAHMness. It's going great but I am cranky right now (the last few days) in a fuming under the surface kind of way. I am really angry about Alison's stance that I not nurse Annabel for comfort. We are doing no paci, she stopped liking my pinky finger and so I am left all day with a needing to suck baby that has nothing to suck on. I don't think it is fair, but I respect Alison enough to not sneak-nurse. It's hard.

Other than that and the general overwhleming stress of two small children and a house to run, all is well. I just wanted to check in and say I love you all.

Oh, and KK - Eleanor pooped in the potty this morning too! Yippee for small blessings.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Lisa---that sounds hard! Both of my girls were/are binky babes, but C also liked to suck on the corner of a prefold. Any non binky chewy/mouthy kind of stuff she might like?

EL--- Bummer that you'll have to wait longer to start the bin. Ain't it fun having a verbally precocious toddler?














:


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Lisa, that must be sor hard! I think I would have to forcibly stop myself from nursing - it's so second nature to me! Are you doing no paci on principle? I know some people are dead against them, but I actually think they are just the thing for a high sucking-needs baby. Any chance you would reconsider this?


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Lisa, that must be sor hard! I think I would have to forcibly stop myself from nursing - it's so second nature to me! Are you doing no paci on principle? I know some people are dead against them, but I actually think they are just the thing for a high sucking-needs baby. Any chance you would reconsider this?









:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
I'm grumpy this morning. Will someone please say something that will perk me up?









KK--I am so glad you got a poop on the potty. When I first got that message I didn't respond because I was grumpy enough myself.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalola* 
The lentil's latest response to most of our requests is "I cannot cooperate with that!" We've started using that as our stock phrase too.









THIS is too funny. I can't believe he's speaking like that. Right now Sol just said, "mami, yo play ana (mumble) dumbo". She also says this like Bebe en la house...very Spanglish 'round here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
I am really angry about Alison's stance that I not nurse Annabel for comfort. We are doing no paci, she stopped liking my pinky finger and so I am left all day with a needing to suck baby that has nothing to suck on. I don't think it is fair, but I respect Alison enough to not sneak-nurse. It's hard.

Gah! I respect your decision but GAH! Sometimes you cannot go against mother nature. You are both lactating women. She should benefit from that. But of course, I'm sure she has her highly-thought-out reasons. I feel your frustration and would feel the same. Esp. with no paci.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

lisa i would be really frustrated too







especially with the no paci. it is like you need *something* in your arsenal to take care of a tiny babe. otherwise you have such a hard job on your hands. (or i should say such a HARDER job....because it is a hard job to begin with). i assume alison is pumping and you're giving bottles (?). i think back to isaac in the baby room at daycare and he would have a paci in sometimes when i got there. he would never suck on one when he was with me (spit it right out every time). but he needed something when i wasn't there so they could get him to take it.

my day has felt







: i didn't even get to work until 10:30. i overslept and then did dishes and i showered with mr. stinkbutt which takes much longer. and then we had a 'chase me to get my clothes on' escapade and the bank and the post office to mail some chocolate off to our moms. which will probably melt in bakersfield







maybe they can just lick it off the bag









so i have no help for the anti-grumpies. except well...how about a visit from me next march???? THAT should cheer you up! ha. seriously though i am planning to visit boulder next march. my english friends are doing another ski trip to colorado (don't know which town yet) but i *really* want to make it to ski with them and also visit our friends in boulder to see their new babe too. she is due may 22nd so we are in a race to birth first









is it lunch time yet?? food perks me up these days. especially leftover lebanese food and brown cow maple yogurt.







:

i cannot cooperate with that









ok. 11:55 is close enough to noon in my book.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm back!!!!! Sorry to not have posted sooner, but we just got Internet on Monday and you know, the post-trip duties have been all-consuming.

We made it back from KS before the awful storms and flooding. And, the town that got wiped out is way far away from my family. We were in Topeka, in the northeast corner of the state. Not that I haven't been in my share of tornadoes...one hit my high school and my car in 11th grade, just to name one (but, please, no Dororthy jokes). Luckily, T-town was spared this major damage. Though I talked to my mom today and apparently the flooding has been massive very near her, but she's fine. I appreciate all your good thoughts!!!

We had a great trip, as did dh. Just glad to be back and continue unpacking!!! Fun, fun.

Jstar-Colorado in March sounds fun. I'd love to see you too, so keep me and KK updated.

I want G to poop (or pee, for that matter) on the toilet! I feel we're on the verge of it, but for now, we're content with him peeing in his own potty at bedtime.

elsanne-the party sounds very fun! I think we're just going low-key and having a Birthday/Memorial Day/Come to our New House BBQ. Probably 6 or so kids plus parents and your basic hamburger/hot dog/bratz menu.

KK-you posed an interesting question about kids at church functions. I, of course, have many thoughts on this, although I'm not UU (but I could easily be one). Someday, I'd love to write a book about it, but for now, I'll address my own experience. When G was young, he was with me all the time at church, mostly in the sling. I nursed him in a small parlor outside the sanctuary, with an occasional nursing in the back pew of the church once I felt more comfortable. Most other moms of babies put them in the nursery or they just didn't come. G never liked the nursery and he's always done incredibly well in the services, even now. I think many of the old timers (and the Episcopal church has oodles) thought he shouldn't be with me all the time, but since dh was one of the ministers, I think I avoided too much flack. Nursing with the new one will be interesting as the church is much smaller and dh is the only minister...not sure how I'll handle it yet. But, I intend to do it much the same as with G. Churches need to be so much more hospitable to kids...and in their present configuration, they just aren't most of the time.

Lisa-I bet it is tough to not nurse! It does seem to be a major benefit to a two-female parenting team...but I respect that you're trying to honor A's viewpoints. I hope it goes better.....

I know I've left off many more personal responses. Just needed to check in with you all. I've missed you!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Am I being disrespective if I ask why A gets to dictate the terms of your SAHMness? If little A needs to comfort suck, why should she be deprived? I would have such a hard time not nursing her. I'm probably a wiener, but I think I'd say something like, "Dude (because I always say dude), you have to give me *either* the paci or the boob. You choose."







:

Jacquie, I really appreciate your input. I definitely get the "(s)he shouldn't be with me all the time" vibe. Apparently, many people refer to me as the kangaroo mom (because I often have a kid on me in an Ergo). I took it positively before last week. I'm still smarting, and it doesn't help that there's been no resolution. (One older lady tried to say some things which I think she thought would make me feel better, but all it made me feel was angry and that I don't want someone making decisions for me "in my best interest"... eg, she kept saying how hard the trip would have been on L, etc--*lady*, I *know* my own kid!).

Jess, I would *love* it if you visited.

EL, you can have our worms. I'm tired of them already.









Ack, I'm at the computer, trying to research the Boy Scouts (we were asked if we wanted T to be a Cub Scout next year). From what I'm reading... nope. We have to find something else. After everything we've taught T about relationships (incl. homosexuality), I think if it ever came up, we'd look like giganto-hypocrites.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey Claudia, how's the S eating/nursing thing going? No worries if you don't want to go into it, but I've been thinking of you.

Jacqueline - good to hear from you! Glad you're back, safe, and back in the swing of unpacking.









I want a worm box. Although our chickens will eat all our kitchen scraps before too long.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Psst. MCSB: I'll trade you worms for chickens. Or better yet, worm eggs for chicken eggs.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Waaaaaaaahhhhhhh
My sleeping babe, NAK, was just woken by the freaking dog and just erased my entire post. But I am going to try to recreate it. Just waaaah. Here's what I was trying to type: (warning, thoughtful phrasing erased with the kick of a baby's heel, and best intentions to follow)

Just checking in, and I didn't have time to read all the rest (y'all got chatty while I was working!) but this really caught my eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
I am really angry about Alison's stance that I not nurse Annabel for comfort. We are doing no paci, she stopped liking my pinky finger and so I am left all day with a needing to suck baby that has nothing to suck on. I don't think it is fair, but I respect Alison enough to not sneak-nurse. It's hard.

I can't imagine.







I have a hard time in the grocery store, when someone's baby is screaming for comfort several aisles away, not running over there and plucking that child out of the cart and comforting them myself. I really can't imagine if it was my baby, and I knew I had comforting tools, but wasn't allowed to use them.

At the same time, I can completely understand not wanting someone else to nurse *my* baby, by which I mean the one I birthed. It's a sacred relationship. I think I feel differently now that it's my third instead of my first (oh, how I truly wish DH could nurse sometimes. I wouldn't be retyping this post now







). And I really can't express how much I respect you for respecting her in this. But I would have to talk about it with her - if nursing would be best for Annabel, then that should be the biggest concern.

Out of curiosity, how would you feel about her nursing E (not that E would probably go for it at this point)? Hypothetically? Would that help as a discussion topic?








I hope this has come off sounding right. It's late (8:30 ha) and I am tired. But thinking of you.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

OK, finally 5 seconds to post with nobody sucking on me or erasing my work...

KK I was born in Boulder and am dying to go back.

We attend an Episcopalian church (as much as we can) and I have nursed every one of my babies in the front pew, with no worries and no problems. Have thoughts but can't sem to get them out well.
OK, I really have to go to bed.








: everyone


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I wish I could say I was born in Boulder (well, 2 of my kids can). I was born in Craig. Now do a search and find out how remote and rednecky that place is.







I will admit that part of the reason I decided to forgo an academic career was because I wanted to be back here so much (I know I could have settled for a straight research position, but that fell to the wayside, too







). Yep, here I am... goal in life: live in Boulder. Mission accomplished.









Can't really say "God intended this" in a UU church.







Especially one with as humanist a bent as ours. That hasn't actually happened, though I know that there are some people who seem uncomfortable about babies over ~6 mos. nursing (and/or seem to think that the cuddle room (aka crying room) is a good place to do that). There's a bit of a culture clash going on between the oldsters and the youngsters at our church, though. I wouldn't mind us coming up with a policy (to match state law) stating that mothers can nurse their kids anywhere in church they have a right to be.

I'm a total johnny-come-lately to the seedlings/eggcarton thing (good thing, too, because last frost here is either the 20th or 31st of May, depending on who you believe). The sunflowers are starting to come up. The mother's day "gift" I requested was to have an entire day to garden (I want to set up a couple of "square foot garden" beds, among other things). T's school is doing a zero waste thing with the local recycling organization, so they're composting all their food waste. As a thank you, free compost was distributed Tues. I have a bunch of that, on top of my own stuff. Time to feed the trees, too...

Cross your fingers, because I think Z is potty-trained. He's even doing fine with naps. T (Mr. Sound Sleeper) is still in a pull-up at night, though he's getting close to abandoning it. I could totally see a scenario where Z is out of a night-time dipe before T (because Z is not as sound a sleeper). It would really piss T off.







(so to speak


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

go Z! we are battling bad diaper rash which is even more frustrating to me because i think we could *theoretically* not have this problem anymore! oh how i hate the diaper rash.

i could see not wanting someone else to nurse my babe. (i could also see having someone willing and able nurse my babe). i'm am sure there is a lot wrapped up in that decision on her part. you probably have a special relationship with E, lisa, because you were the nurser and A wants that with A. but then i have to think there has to be binky compromise. A is old enough now it seems it shouldn't be too disruptive to nursing (plus if you're doing bottles that is already an artificial nipple). and with a babe you can really control the 'when' a lot easier than with a toddler who can start demanding it. ie. only when really needed during the day. otherwise it is boobietime. all these are obvious thoughts.....but i hope you keep talking through it and reach some resolution or else it will keep stewing

hi jaqueline! glad you were safe and clear of the tornado zone. and i will keep you all posted on the trip. i think they're skiing in vail or beaver creek so we can just fly to denver and toodle around in a rentacar.

our eggcarton seeds are doing ok. the california poppies have flopped after a couple of 'dry' days. a moi-induced drought







the cosmos and lupine are doing well. and some other flower i can't remember now. i also scattered the rest of the seeds in the back yard for a survival of the fittest competition









last night was fun sarah







isaac loves your 'shickens'


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

KK I edited my earlier post (probably while you were posting) because I just wasn't getting my point out, and in thinking about it I've revised my point several times







so it' still a work in progress.

The most remote places I remember living are Pie Town, NM and Gila, NM.

Our egg cartons are doing well, though they dry out so fast that on days when I'm home late the plants have definitely suffered. Time to transplant for better moisture retention. Looks like I might get some tomato and basil plants out of the whole project!

Allison is dry all day now, but we're not having any luck with nighttime. Specifically, her diaper can be dry in the morning for a week at a time, and if we don't put her in a diaper she inevitably wets the bed. Not sure how to proceed there - just give her more time?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

just drive by posting. reading along but not really enough time or hands to post regularly.

~c


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Allison is dry all day now, but we're not having any luck with nighttime. Specifically, her diaper can be dry in the morning for a week at a time, and if we don't put her in a diaper she inevitably wets the bed. Not sure how to proceed there - just give her more time?

http://www.zoombabygear.com/id43.html

nighttime pull on waterproof trainers. i think i'll get (or try to make) a few of these if we ever get to this stage. cynthia (the one who sews those) said they work great for nighttime training because they 'look' like underwear so they're good for the kiddo but your sheets are saved.

hi claudia


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

I feel the need to chime in on the whole nursing the baby thing. I have a really strong emotional reaction to this, because for the last 18 months, I have had to feed/nurse my child according to the dictates of others, often against what I felt was right. The only reason I complied (partially) was to avoid a CPS investigation. I know it's not the same, because A. is a parent, too. However, I feel it is important to respect the needs and beliefs of the person who is spending time with the kid. My babysitter requested a paci for W. I really don't want W to have a paci. However, I decided that since I wasn't around and she couldn't nurse him, I needed to respect her request. I ended up giving her a list of things to try first (diaper, bottle, wiggle time, sling/walk, outside time, checking in w/ me to see if i have time to nurse) and she's never actually needed the paci, fortunately.

Another example: (nak) i really don't like tv, and i know dh uses it between .5 hrs and 2 hrs while i'm gone on my 27 hr shift. while i share my feelings w/ dh about tv, i don't _forbid_ him from using it. he's the parent who's in charge at that moment, and he has to find his own groove w/ ds1.

as far as the nursing duo concept goes, i guess i must admit my bias- i have allowed others to nurse L (though he rejected it), and have nursed other people's kids, so it's not a big deal to me. so it's hard for me to put myself in a's shoes.

i realize this is all my own baggage and may have nothing to with you (Lisa) and A. so feel free to disregard any or all of my vent.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Dying to know what Lisa has thought of our thoughts.

Wondering where Mama Nugget goes when she wanders so far afield???


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

I am also just popping in for a moment. There is a lot going on. KK I don't go to church so I have no input actually except to say that I think the dynamic sounds weird.

Renae I am proud to hear you are taking a stance with the raisinmama. I am having my own issues with a raisin mama except she is the uberAP, cookie feeding mama. Maybe I will elaborate on the YG.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Well into the second week of SAHMness. It's going great but I am cranky right now (the last few days) in a fuming under the surface kind of way. I am really angry about Alison's stance that I not nurse Annabel for comfort. We are doing no paci, she stopped liking my pinky finger and so I am left all day with a needing to suck baby that has nothing to suck on. I don't think it is fair, but I respect Alison enough to not sneak-nurse. It's hard.

Now this is a discussion I have never had with DH! But he would sneak nurse if he could and if the baby would not pull on his chesthair too.







:







But I do actually let him be the parent when I am not there. He has to have his own path with the kids and I can tell him why I don't want him to do certain things, but I can't make him not do them. Ultimately I feel like it is his decision. The truly important things (which reflect our values stay the same)
I agree that if you have a high sucking needs baby that the best thing to do is to indulge them, the question is how? Can you get behind the reason why A is resistant to the paci at least. Sometimes we are afraid that they will be dependant on them forever, but really it is easier to get rid of than say a thumb. I guesss you and A have a lot to talk about

J is in underpants right now, but neither J nor N are dry at night. J is OK during the day but poops in her underpants. I ordered some nightpants but I don't remember from where. They are happy heinies I think. Thing is that N either pees a LOT! or not at all and I think the sposie pullups, while keeping me sane, don't give any feedback. In a year I think I will get a nightwetter alarm for her. (7yo go figure! not to freak anyone our or anything)

It is just surprising how much easier it was with J than with N and it just blows my mind. What did I do wrong the first time?
Of course J is a bit of a pavlovs potty trained because I couple times I told her she could have a bubble gum she asked for after she went potty. Then I pulled it out one time and she said -I have to go potty!- and then came for her bubble gum!







:









but it is kinda random when I give it to her so I don't feel too too bad.

OK, next week I will b e mia since my house will be filled with poison to kill termites and I am gooing on a mini beach vacation.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 







just drive by posting. reading along but not really enough time or hands to post regularly.

~c

Um...







:

Leave it to me to post selfish, albeit provocative, topics, and disappear while not posting about anything anyone else has to say. So so sorry







: but I really have no time to myself these days. I am working on it.

We have talked about the nursing/paci issue. We're nearing a decision and it has helped me a great deal to hear your thoughts. I think that Alison does want the closeness of nursing A to be just hers in large part because my relationship with E has been so deep and good. She has been hurt by how much E favors me because of the nursing relationship/birth mom thing. It feels unfair to her that A and her might not have that exclusivity because I am home with A for 2 months. We may try a paci before nursing, but I am leaving it up to Alison to decide what she is comfortable with - it matters so so much to her. Today A was happy with the bottles as her only mouth action until about 45 minutes before Alison came home, so it is getting better/easier. I know that we will be able to figure out a solution - thank you to all of you for your kind and well thought out posts in response. I get too close to an issue and I can't think through it - at the very least I am not angry about it anymore.

The retreat issue however is pissing me off, KK. How horribly manipulative to take away something that you want (the retreat) unless you comply with thier ideas about how you should parent/be a woman. I really really feel for you.

Also, one big reason that we are glad to have two girls is that there is no Girl Scouts organization for boys (i.e. inclusive, character-developing, non-skill based organization). Alison and I met working for the Girl Scouts. We didn't know what we were going to do if we had a boy - I totally feel for you.

Must head to bed. I will make the resolution to post more about other people tomorrow.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Jess, Beavercreek/Vail would be very convenient for Jacquie.









I wanna live in Pie Town!

We got one AIO nighttime pullup for T, but something about the waistband absolutely drove him nuts (shades of what is that... the sensitivity to stimulation disorder?). I rec getting one to try before plunging in, because they're usually pretty expensive.

Love the Pavlov PT story, Nuggets.

I appreciate the thoughts on church, the retreat, etc. I think of myself as a pretty rational, nice person, and I keep wondering if I'm just some wacked-out, mama-centric hippie (well, probably







but that's beside the point). The thing is, I think I "get" where they're coming from, but it feels like *they* totally don't get where I'm coming from, *and* they don't seem to feel sorry about what they did. I'm so done with this group of women. (My mom--not crunchy at all--is livid on my behalf and doesn't understand why I haven't just left the church, but there's too much other stuff which is redeeming.)

Lisa, the nursing/paci thing is more complicated that I was realizing.







: I feel like a dork saying this, but maybe if you guys have a couple more long talks about parenting, it will make it feel better, one way or the other? Dh and I often cruise along not always communicating well, and then we have a "clear the air" talk or two, and then WOW, it's amazing how much, uh... clearer everything is.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ok tell me jacquie's town again because i don't remember and i'll check it out on the map







i love trip planning. of course this is so not going to be in the budget but i have to figure it out because it will be cheaper than going to england to see my friend and her new babe and 2 1/2 yo, even with skiing.

it seems totally reasonable to me that A wants that exclusive relationship...especially if there has been some hurt about the nursing bond with E. i defintely get that because doug has felt nursing gave me such a leg up (boob up) from day 1. (i think back in the babe days he just gave up too easily but he's trying a lot harder now and there is still quite a bit of rejection. you can't just decide to come to the party later! and it causes a lot of hurt). last night i insisted that daddy do teethbrushing and isaac is screaming no mom! and our friend who was over said 'you created such a mama's boy' and i said 'nope - doug created the mama's boy' if you don't do all that from day 1 you aren't seen as the 'caretaker'.

of course i think babe 2 forces a lot of change in that arena. at least i've seen that happen with a friend of mine and her dh. so we are soon to embark on a new program









anyway that was my own tangent. i really like what beth wrote about paci as last resort. and if you throw that out there that might be the conclusion that A reaches herself. because she does need to decide what she is comfortable with...and you are so good and patient to wait for her to figure it out lisa









girl scouts vs. boy scouts. i did brownies and girl guides in england and LOVED it. it was so great. we did so much hiking and camping out in those old cloth tents. i don't know very much about the boy scouts except the portrayal in the media (which isn't very positive). one of my clients is a very involved leader. he's a very religious man and a good person...so i bet his troop would be a lot of fun. and i am sure that (like anything) it is one of those things where the troop and tone of the troop is so set by the leader. i'd really have to check out the options and feel comfortable if it was something isaac wanted to do.

i went to a work party celebration thing for a big project (THE big freeway project that was monopolizing my life for so long). they had a haiku contest and mine got an honorable mention and was read aloud.......inspired by miss juice! because i am soooooo not a poet. but neither are any of the other engineers







poetry by engineers. now doesn't that sound enticing?









ugh. 2 donuts and a piece of coffee cake do not a good breakfast make







:ill:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

threadkillla is baaaack. we are quiet today.

my friend in boulder had her baby in the wee hours of this morning. yahooty. she's one of my roommates from college and i lub her. so happy for them. but she beat me dangit!!! 36 hrs of labor

i've had a couple of pains lying in bed in the morning where my eyes shoot open because they hurt so badly. and i've realized that really i couldn't remember how it hurt and THAT makes me remember and there's no way i am going to be able to do it without meds







: but i can right????? right????? i'm giving myself pep talks. i can do this. i spent $600 on a doula so i can do this


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Tiny break from trying to play jr. monopoly with T (he started asking us to buy him specific things, and I found the game 2ndhand, so time to start talking about money).

Woo on your friend, Jess.







If you need meds, you need meds, but never say never. I figured I was going to have another looooong labor with L, and that I'd some point, I'll lose my marbles and ask for meds, but I was pleasantly surprised. And her head was the biggest of the 3, too (even though she was a tiny 9 lbs, 2 oz).









Have a good wkend, mamas. I'm going to garden, go for a hike with a mama friend, and march in the MAU parade.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I head off to Mexico City to give another bdance workshop this weekend, but before I do, I want to mention that a while back Heather mentioned something about her blog, to which I see no linky in her sig.

Heatheeeeeeeerrrr???


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Good morning, east coast gals.
I am up in the middle of the night with heartburn...and no, I am NOT pregnant. Funny story about that, I recently had someone who knows me and my family well ask me if we plan to have a third child and when I replied "no" they said, "well, you never know." Dude, it ain't happening by accident!








They realized thier mistake and we proceeded to come up with increasingly unlikely ways in which I could become pregnant by accident. It was hilarious.

KK and EL - I love me worms, but I totally get what you are saying about them being too high maintenance in comparison to a compost pile. I don't have a pile and so I find myself trying to balance the amount of waste I have with the amount my worms can handle and saving stuff in the fridge for them. I think a good composter is a lot easier and if you have the space just having a big pile somewhere is even better. I see my worms as a good source of turtle food and a somewhat minor source of compost right now (I have a box turtle, Sophie). EL - I ordered my worms through the mail and it was totally cool to get a big ball of wormies in a box.

Megan, how is the wine pouring gig going? It looked like a great place on the website.

Els, have a good bdance time in Mexico City!

Congrats to your friend jstar. I am getting so excited to hear about this new baby of yours. I cannot wait!

See you all later!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Lisa, i am sorry you were up at that hour.







I got home from the hospital at 3:30 am, and slept on the couch.

That is funny about having another child. People say that to us all the time, obviously, since we are soooooo weird and only have one.







But you know, I feel the same way you do. It ain't happening by accident around here, either. Or only a .05% chance of an accident, to be exact. IUDs are *more* effective than getting my tubes tied! I think the true "well, you never know" part would be DH changing his mind, and me developing amnesia in the next couple of years.









School. Is. Kicking. My. A$$. I did get an A (barely) on my Patho midterm, though! Yay! Now, just need to *start* those three projects due starting next week. Aaack.

jstar - Cool about your friend. Glad it went ok for her. If 36 hours is ok.







And you know, you *can* do it, but don't beat yourself up if you *don't*. The more labors I see (not that it's been a huge sample, but still), the more I truly understand how differently every woman responds to labor. It is really remarkable how unique everyone's experience is. You will do an amazing job no matter what happens. And just remember it will most likely be a lot shorter this time. Statistics are on your side.









OK, off to do some work. Mwah to all.

S.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

All right, McSarahb! Great Testing! Woooo!

time to order some worms. The farmer's market worm guy wasn't there today and I'm getting pretty impatient. I want some worms!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey Jess-we're in New Castle now, but Glenwood Springs is the "big" town near us (~3 hours west of Denver). If you call a town of 6-8,000 people big (I don't). We're just up the road from Aspen.

I'm working today...not really wanting to be here as dh leaves tomorrow for a 10-day trip and I really haven't seen him much at all since we returned from last week's jaunt. My mom is flying in tomorrow to stay with us for the week, so that will be nice. But, I'll just be glad when dh and I can stay put long enough to actually get stuff unpacked. We're down to heavy stuff like books and I can't really do that myself. And, my mom won't be a lot of help with that either. I've unpacked most of what I can deal with myself. Nesting will just have to wait a little longer until dh returns! When he comes back, no one is going anywhere for quite a while!!!!!

Anyone have any suggestions for how to deal with toddler diaper rash? Besides Potty Learning?????!!!!! We were using disposables for 3 weeks during the move and travels. No diaper rash. Now that he's back in cloth, his diaper rash has returned (as have some nasty poops, which don't help.) Does grapefruit seed extract (diluted) on his bum work? Could it be my diapers (they smell very much like ammonia when wet--pungent and it singes my nose hairs!) I know I could go to the diapering forum, but I'd rather ask my peeps! G was so pathetic today...he said it hurt to walk and I could tell it did. I put him back in disposables until we get this figured out. Of course, I've told him using the toilet would fix this, but he's still not quite there yet. When I ask him when he'll be ready, he says "maybe my birthday." So, I'm going to buy some extra undies and give it a try after that.

Met with a woman today about possibly being her doula. She's due in June, but has had some complications putting her on bed rest so she'll probably be delivering early. I got all excited talking with her on the phone and then once I hung up, I realized that I'm really not ready to attend a birth right now. I don't have appropriate care for G lined up; we've got a full schedule of so many other things and I'm so dang tired....anyway, I went ahead and met with her and I really like them. I would love to just work with her prenatally and postpartum and leave the birth part to someone else (not that I wouldn't like to be at the birth, but YKWIM). We'll see what happens. This has been good for me, though...it shows me that I'm definitely eager to get back to this business again, but not necessarily as a doula. I'd love to do the prenantal education along with some parenting ed. type stuff. There's a real need for this kind of thing here; it just means more certifications/education. Not sure what to do with this....now isn't really the time! But, I'm excited about after the babe is born and we get in our routine. I'd love to get back in it.

Okay, I've been














long enough. Thanks for paying attention!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Jacquie--hope the 10 days fly by! Sounds like Torey has been busy, busy! Was NYC fun? My two cents on the dipes is that the disposables probably dried out that area more than he's used to so perhaps he's more sensitive to the ammonia pees. E also gets more red when she's eating more fruits. You can try washing the dipes on a couple of consecutive hot cycles with no detergent but some GSE and vinegar to combat any stinky boy pee buildup. And then perhaps use some extra vaseline or similar moisturizer in that area??

How cool about the possible doula opportunity and the way it nudged you towards what you might be wanting a little ways down the road. I just got a big 'she's having a boy vibe'...but knowing me, that probably means girl!









C is a hoot these days. She's totally into saying "I just want to chat" these days and we were gabbing on the way back from her hippo lesson about school next year. Since blue is her favorite color, she is psyched that she gets to move up to the blue room. I was talking about her making new friends there (because she has her heart set on her favorite M. being in her class) and she said "No, I just want the friends I already have."







I'll have to try and get a video clip next time....the hippotherapy is just awesome. She is making some spectacular physical leaps and she is so confident when she rides.

Okay...off to try to get C to bed. We were at MIL's for a bbq later than we usually stay and she is still running on all cylinders. Separate/similar issue, but might have to pick some brains on sleep issues on the YG.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i am aggravated by diaper rash too. isaac has a 'crack' (as in open wound) in his buttcrack. it is really hurting him. he goes OWW when i have to clean poop off and he won't sit down in the bath. that is in addition to red peely weepy itchy rash in the grooves between his legs and testicles. he claws and claws when the diaper comes off. i've told him the underwear thing too and i've been telling him it is ALL underwear after his birthday. i think i am going to take the 'just go for it' approach once i'm home. we'll see how i feel though with the newborn. maybe i'll wait a little while. i would LOVE to get past the diaper rash though. in the last week i've tried 3 different zinc oxide creams, clotrimazole and finally busted out the steroid. the desitin and steriod are the only things making a difference. the weaker 12% zinc creams aren't touching it for us. the steriod i have is for eczema and i really try not to use it very often

my cloth dipes are pretty stinky nowadays. i'm not really using them very often on isaac but i think i still need to figure out how to really strip them. like maybe bac-out. i usually do a hot wash with detergent and 2nd rinse. sometimes i add vinegar during the 2nd rinse. maybe i'll try the double hot wash with no detergent.

the hippotherapy sounds great! and like it is really beneficial. awesome









congrats on your A sarah







:

jacquie - i'll map new castle. i think i remember driving through glenwood springs on my way to aspen a couple of years ago. such a pretty area!

i'm hoping for those statistics....the shorter 2nd labor thing







realllllllly hoping. but you never know.

happy early mother's day to all you sweet mamas


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

_Happy Mother's Day to my most favorite MDC mamas of all -- MMF!_
with love,
claudia


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Happy Mother's day, Moms! MMF!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!*























To all my glorious, beautiful May Mamas,







for being so awesome,







thanks for hearing my rants







, thanks for loving me no matter what!







Thanks for making the world that much more magical!
And, of course, you do all that in addition to raising these incredible little people! We are radder than rad!















You are all so beautiful and amazing and I hope your special day has been wonderful!






















:














*MMF!*





















:























Love, love, love to you all!!!
















And because everyone deserves sheep that are jumping rope...!






















:














:


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

So who got to celebrate their day the way they said they would like way back upthread?

I didn't. We didn't get to go hiking because sweets had a friend visiting. The morning was spent playing hostess. Then sweets and the lentil went to the park for an hour and a half, and I had a little time to myself. Of course, five minutes into it (and just after I'd started the Grey Anatomy DVD I was going to watch) my MIL called to wish me a happy mother's day and we had a 20 minute conversation all about the lentil. Which is nice, but that was MY time, YKWIM? I did get to watch my video, but I was busy making a card for my grandmother at the same time. Not exactly eating bon bons, you know. And sweets is still hungover from his partying last night with his friend, so he left me to do naptime while he took an hour long nap. The afternoon has been spent doing things I enjoy, but could have done any time. I had a concert and that was nice, but while I was sitting in the sun performing with the band sweets and the rest of my extended family were sitting in the shade eating a picnic lunch and enjoying the music. As soon as the concert was done they left me with a plate with old chicken on it and everyone took off. I was a little disappointed. But it was nice to have them there for the performance at least. I'll give them that.

Anyway, I didn't get my hike or my quiet relaxing day. I got a lot of grumpiness and my normal dose of taking care of everyone else. It could have been worse! At least people clapped for me when I had a solo.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

*







:










































: hippie




























*
*Happy mother's day!!!*
*




















































































:*

(Pressure to do smilie art was too great! I'm not going to change my color.)
Renae said rad!









Um, diaper rash is why we would periodically nudge Z about undies.







: "Dude, are you sure you don't want to wear underwear? They feel better."







: (And yeah, he finally decided that they feel better.) As much as I hate vaseline... I think airing the bum out (ie, letting them run around nakey or just with undies on) and then a thick coat of vaseline when the dipe is on helps. (Better than dipe cream.) I also hate to admit, but when things get super stink, I'll do a wash with a little bleach (<1/4 c.), followed by a vinegar rinse. (This reminds me: at L's 1 yr WCC, her ped reminded me about EC and that kids in developing countries are pottying themselves by now, so I guess I'll put the lil' potty in the bathroom for her. Not holding my breath, though.)

Jess, if I got a shorter/easier 2nd labor, you can too. I'm totally believing it. I'm aim my believe ray toward you.









I am *so* happy to hear about the







: stuff with the hippotherapy. That is so cool. (I want to see the blog, too.)

Jacquie, I wish I were close enough that I could take G. (Isn't it funny how you don't really have this problem for your own birth in Aug?) I think you'd be awesome at the prenatal/parenting ed stuff. You have the right "air" about you/right attitude/good communication skills.

MCSB is our brainiac in chief (that sounds dorky, doesn't it?)









The only reason I conceded to the worms is that I know that the castings are so great for houseplants, and we're being crazy and trying to get more plants (crazy as in we still have little diggers).

When do we start stalking Jess? Is it still too early? (When did you have I?)


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Well to see my blog, you would have to be uber-cool and on my protected list at xanga. I had some DRAMA a while back and don't have a public blog anymore. So if you register and schtuff, send me a message....but hey that sounds like way too much effort for a handful of kid pics every week.









I did have a pretty nice day, though I did have to be a bit proactive and say "honey, could you go to the bakery and see if they have chocolate almond croissants....and if they don't how about running to yum yum for some donuts....oh and take the girls *with* you"







Got me donuts! We all went out to the chinese buffet for lunch and then I went to go see the Namesake by myself (just finished the book) and then on the way home commanded DH to order my fave pizza from our local place.







I got a sweet flower craft from C that she made at school and cards and cute little teddy bear boyd's things. And then we had ice cream cake for dessert from DQ. (dh is always over the top about holidays which makes up for his inability to fix the sump pump or any other handy thing that I might actually need him for.







: )

MMF!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Mom's day has been nice. Had to give dh some hints though. Dh approached me about mom's day, and then proceeded to ouyline plans to pick up his mom and take her ou to the Columbia Gorge (he never learned how to drive, so this is all on me). I said yes, but then let him know that it was mom's day for me, too. He got embarrassed and apologized for not thinking of it, and has been very sweet and attentive today.









fussy babe, so toodles, all.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

just got back from our afternoon at the coast, which was preceded by my requested belgian waffles and fresh strawberries and fresh coffee for breakfast. didn't get the yummy lunch from the gourmet deli, but that's only because i realized we would have had to pick it up yesterday and that didn't figure into our plan for yesterday. so i was happy with a seafood lunch from a delish place at the coast (marek had his first clam chowder and DEVOURED it). a good day, even if it was peppered by assorted calls from car dealers wanting bill to buy their car right now ("well, i'm at the coast for mother's day today..."














and lots of his questions to me about when he should go get the car and how he should get it, etc. now i have to go help put together our new pirate ship kite, which is way cool.

sorry about your disappointing day, elola. maybe next sunday can be your replacement mother's day with explicit instructions to sweets about how the day should go? i hesitated about giving bill a list of my "demands" but honestly, i feel much better about the day as i would have been grumpy imagining it and then not even getting to experience anything i imagined.








and more love to my mmf...

~claudia


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I had done some prodding last week (when I realized I was WAY more upset about the lack of plans for Mother's Day than I thought I would be, and started to cry.














So DH spent the week doing some awesomeness for me.








He and Rowan went out to get me cards, and a new Rush CD that came out last week (I am SUCH a dork, but I love me some Rush!







) And when Rowan came home from the shopping trip he came into the house yelling "MAMA! We got you a SURPRISE! A CD!!!"







DH was like "Dude! It's NOT Mother's Day yet!!"







And DH...get this...MADE ME bath salts (with food coloring and MY essential oils, but hey, it was rad nonetheless. YES, I say rad. Because I AM rad.







) and a sweet, sweeeet book with pictures about all I do for Rowan, and it would have made me cry if Rowan hadn't been all whiny and demanding RIGHT at that moment, so I was busy trying to deal with that along with looking at the book. Haha. I also got, the biggest gift (pricewise), a gift certificate for the local tattoo parlor and an appointment on Wednesday for the start of a tattoo I've been wanting for oh, like 12 years now! I will post a pic of it on the YG. How awesome is that!
Oh, and they made me breakfast before church that morning. It was kinda funny to go downstairs and see DH running around like a madman, trying to keep things from burning, house filled with smoke, Rowan whining for him to "dance Daddy, put music on, more Blue, more something to eat!!!"
And DH looks at me for a moment, and I say "So, how does it feel to be ME??" And he just said "You're f'in AWESOME."







That's right, who's your mama, baby?!









He also left me to do what I liked all afternoon, after church (where I read that thing I wrote and had sent to you all on the YG...did you all get it? Not sure if I did the attachment right) Anyway, I got through it without crying, but the hymn they chose to sing RIGHT afterwards DID make me cry. Hahaha.







:, at least!
Rowan also stayed upstairs with us the whole service, it had been a long time since he had been at church and did NOT want to stay in child care. He was surprisingly quiet throughout, so it was a pleasure to have him there with us, and he was there when I read my reflection, so yay!
I had to do naptime too, while DH napped for an hour or so, but when Rowan came back downstairs after his "rest", DH took him outside and *I* napped, and then went for a long walk and didn't have to deal with dinner. I ordered from my favorite pizza place after Rowan was in bed.

All in all, a great mother's day, though not really that eventful and that was fine. I watched some of a movie I had rented too, but never got to finish it. Haha.

I love hearing about all you did!







It's funny how these days turn out. And to be honest, i have NO IDEA what I will do about Father's Day, but I feel inclined, to do, well...something.
Luckily, being my husband, DH would be psyched if I gave up the nookie on that day or something.







ANYway! *giggle*
Have a great Monday, mamas!
What amuses me is that it's RIGHT BACK to the grind today. Mother's Day, what's that?? Laundry needs to be done, children need to be fed and entertained and the dishes are overflowing! Oh yeah, and the cat has no food.







Yup. Rock the heck on.









Love you all!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

My cuticles are torn, and my fingernails are black, so I guess the weekend went the way I wanted it to.







I wish I could have done *more*, but was real life (aka nursing, meals, etc) squeezed in, and a long walk with a friend Sat. a.m., and the MAU parade Sunday. There will *never* be enough time for gardening for me. And I have to say: homemade kid cards are *the* best. I will be sad when/if they ever start buying cards.

Renae, I am very impressed with your dh. You are *both* rad.

Heather, I reg'ed at Xanga (as EatNBoogers--my 2 more appropriate user names are apparently taken). Will you put me on your friends list? Pretty please?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

kk--you're on...you should be able to see the blog now if you visit....you booger eater you.









today is going to be busy and I should go shower before we get C from school...

anyone want some squash/zucchini plants? our raised bed is full so it looks like we'll have to get another bed ready or something. one of our local human service orgs. has a food pantry and takes fresh produce as well...we're going to have two tons of squash before long!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

So much I want to respond to but especially this: RUSH??? Are you serious, Renae? Do you know how much I need a copy of this new rush cd? omgomgomg!!! And agree with kk, you said, RAD!! Shows your age, methinks, in a cool way. 'Cause it shows mine too and I have to remain cool otherwise I will spontaneously *poof* into frumpmama.
So glad you had a rad mother's day.

Emmalola: agree with Heath, strip the dipes. Wash on hot, two times if need be. Didja get your worms? I think Mother's day is one of those holidays that is destined to be a disappointment most times, because you still have to be the mommy, regardless.









Sarah, rock on you bad student self!

KK I like how your thing says, Hippie Happy Mother's Day! hmmm...sensing new senior title now...

heather love the "just want to chat"! Here's Sol:

"Yo ver a book with mami!" (repeat, ad nauseum)
When we finally get said book and settle down (always at the moment I want to be making coffee, or something else somewhere else), she says, "Tu blah blah" , meaning you read or talk out loud (for a while there we got away with just looking at the pictures). I always roll my eyes when I hear "Tu blah blah" because she's very demanding.

jacqueline how coooool about the doula opportunity! I bet it is very beautiful where you live.

I just returned from Mexico City (the largest city in the world!) where I alternately stressed/had great fun. I ended up having to drive between hotel/venue for the bdance course I gave and day 2 got totally lost, arriving an HOUR LATE for class which really chaps my hide. 30 women sitting around, waiting for the instructor. NOT GOOD. Normally I am chauffeured but the hostess didn't have a car and had an equally stressful time hauling her 1 yo son around all over the place with her, I cannot imagine. Life in Mexico City is awful, and not at all beautiful. Very hectic and stressy. I of course am more stressed because I am driving at top speeds on poor highways with poor signage trying to find someplace I'm unfamiliar with. Gah.
But the course itself was a total success, sold lots of Belly bling, and spread the Tribal Love!!! wahooooooooooooooooo So I can now pay rent.

Much love to all my maymamas.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

well i didn't get my baby wishes







but it was an a-ok day. we went out to breakfast and went on a walk around the hood with mr. bigwheel. and then doug went to play golf because today is his bday and i told him GO. i could forsee nap opportunities. so i put isaac down for a nap and crashed out hard on the couch. he never slept but stayed upstairs for 2 hours playing (knowing he was supposed to be sleeping). lil sneaker. doug bbq'd and i did some knitting.

i think stalking can begin but is still in the 'not bl00dy likely' stage







scuse my language. i'll be 38w tomorrow and isaac was 41w5d. although technically i think this one was conceived ~5 days before the assumed conception date. i think i had a really short cycle that month.

we are going to have a mellow day today. i'm taking isaac to doug's office with me and i think to get him a haircut. and laundry and dishes and all the stuff i didn't want to do yesterday







he's watching peter pan right now so i need to call qwest and get this computer configured to use our own dsl instead of the neighbor's









i'll have to try the vaseline.

i'm soooooooo excited it is going to be georgous and warm out today. yippee!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey all,
Until Mother's Day doesn't fall on a Sunday and/or my dh has a different profession, Mother's Day itself will not go exactly how I want it! Forget breakfast in bed...our Sundays are nuts. BUT...dh did buy me a nice skirt/blouse/bracelet from a market in NYC last week and it's really cute. Can't wear it until after the babe comes, but I really like it. With dh getting ready to be gone again, he was crazy busy with that sort of thing. He did buy a card and had Gabriel "sign" it. We had a nice mother's day brunch at church. Then it was off to the Vail airport to pick up my mom and dh drove to Denver to fly out this morning! I took my mom to quilt show at a local hotel and she liked that.

I told dh I just want a day to do whatever when he returns. Go see a movie; get my toes painted; a massage; I'm not sure. Just me time. We'll see.

I'm working tonight and G is with grandma. I hope it goes okay. It should; between him seeing her two weeks ago and now, he's become very familiar with her. Tomorrow morning, we're going to Grand Junction (the big city) to get 3-year pics taken at Sears at an actual MALL! And, we'll do a little more shopping while we're there. We got his hair cut today and he actually did quite well. Now we just hope he'll be friendly with the photographer; last year's pics were a bugger; he didn't want to smile for the photographer. And, he's gotten better, but he still has this scowl he gives to strangers that try to engage him in conversation until he warms up. Just call him Mr. Friendly.

elsanne-mexico city sounds crazy. I've heard that about driving there. Glad your bellydancin' went so well, though!

diapers-they've been through a cold soak/prewash and two hot washes today (one with vinegar added, no soap). I'll see how they are when I get home tonight. I *think* it was more his weird poops causing the rashy than the dipes, but it couldn't hurt to do this. I don't have Vaseline (used to be addicted to Vaseline lip therapy, but quit...now maybe I better buy a jar!)

Sounds like many of you had good mom's days and I'm glad you did! EL, sorry yours didn't work out. I, of course, think all of you are some of the BEST moms I know!
















Better get back to work.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

I had a pretty good day as well. We went out to breakfast and went to an exhibit of flower arrangements that they were having nearby. Then I too mucked around in the garden while DH burned steak and we drank cheap wine.
Mostly I just tried to find gratitude and blessing in being a mother instead of looking for appreciation and validation (thanks Lisa - your input!). That made my whole week pretty good.
Of course this week is teacher appreciation week and I wonder why she deserves a whole week while I get just a day!














: And I am doing it 24/7! Who appreciates me at 3 AM I want to know.
So EL maybe you should trade up for a whole week of goodness.

I too use an occasional bit of bleach with the dipes to make them not so smelly though I have recently been using sposies. Actually recently we have been using underpants (with sparkly tinkerbell on them dontcha know). I am now going to bed on time.

I have been trying to do the Artist way thing but getting up earlier is not easy for me.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Nug what you wrote about gratitude/blessing vs. validation/appreciation really resonated with me. It's the whole "how to be happy" thing, instead of expectations! Gah. More personal development lessons.
Also The Artist's Way is such a neato concept!!! How cool that you are endeavouring it.

I woke up grumpy today and am trying to clear through the fog with strong coffee as I write this. Not enough sleep for 3 days running now, and very needy babe. But--yesterday I had great amounts of breaks so I guess I am making up for that now.
I am seeking out a position at our local Waldorf school--kind of nervous about this--
The salary I am on is bound to be cut off here pretty soon as there really is not much more promoting I could do for Tierra Adentro, the retreat center. Then I will work on commission, similarly to the other houses I am managing. The commission is not much money, certainly not to sustain my current lifestyle.
The school salary would be measly, measly, measly, and that is my biggest problem with it. Probably half of what I make now, with more work involved, and less freedom. ! Going to have to think about this. Benefit: scholarships for my girls! Teaching, which I love!

So, just thinking about it, and I went out and met the teacher selection committee yesterday, they requested my docs and will schedule an interview/give-them-a-class time. They will also Waldorf-inate me via a summer training session, which I'd have to leave Amara for I think. Need to ponder the whole thing much more. I like this working-from-home biz most of the time.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Few thoughts:
Jacquie, I remember when that mall was built. We used to drive over an hour each way to hang out/shop there. (
















Heart attack moment: we were getting ready to ride to school, and Z was nowhere to be found. We go to the front door to run out and look for him (he's been obsessed with dh leaving for work lately), and a neighbor lady is walking him up the drive. Major







:. We used to have a door knob cover on the front door knob, but moved it to the pantry knob. It's back on the front door. Somehow, I visualize myself stopping by a hardware store today and picking up more. (Z said he was going to walk to Daddy's office. A mile and a half away. Along a stretch of busy street.)

Dh and I stay up really late chatting, which was nice, but dude, I am so worthless today. I need more caffeine.

One last cheerful thought: L has been into randomly tweaking my nipple (through my shirt, bra, etc). Like when I pick her up. Or in the store. Or whenever. It's driving me bananas. (And not the happy







: , either.)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
L has been into randomly tweaking my nipple (through my shirt, bra, etc). Like when I pick her up. Or in the store. Or whenever. It's driving me bananas. (And not the happy







: , either.)









:


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh, KK, that sucks. But your happy/not happy banana made me laugh.

Thanks for the input about M's Day. Sweets apologized, told me he'd make it up to me, and has been pretty nice. We had a good evening yesterday, and he even helped me fold the laundry last night. The thing is that I am so much the housekeeper and stay at home mom that he forgets that my life is also about writing a dissertation and keeping my eyes on the prize. He's also got a lot invested in me finishing because that's when we get health insurance and a much bigger salary, but he forgets that I won't just finish without some support. So I wanted a little Hallmark-guided appreciation that day and I just didn't get it. When I asked him about it he tried to make it my fault, and that just pissed me off. But he seems to be trying, and I guess that's all I can expect.

Speaking of trying to keep my eyes on the prize, I need to get some work done! aak! it's already 9:30!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Wooooo! threadkilla! WOooooooOOooOOoOOooo


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

hi ya'lls









hangin in here. i tweaked some groin muscle this morning trying to heft myself up off the floor. owie.

i'm fretting over my friend that had her babe a couple of weeks ago. she introduced the bottle really early and babe's showing bottle preference now







this really bums me out because i think she'll just go with it. and on the one hand i was actually surprised she tried breastfeeding so i guess i should be happy and not worry about it. but i was so happy and optimistic that she did breastfeed! i'm worried about her being too isolated too but that's a whole 'nother can o worms. and i'm not really close enough to her to say something or offer suggestions without feeling rude or something. but i'll just do what i can i guess. isaac asked to hold her baby and he did a GREAT job and it was sooo sweet







i can't wait until he gets to hold his own brother









nipple tweaking is no fun







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

no, no, EL, let me be the threadkilla!









Tomorrow is stay and play day at C's school, so I get to go for the last half hour before pick-up. Babysitter is coming to stay with E and them I'm heading to Ikea to get C's bday present. I should just go to the cafe store and get her a bag of swedish meatballs....that would make her truly happy!









Okay....back to work on C's onetruemedia montage thingy. Still can't figure out how to get a different song, but it's on the blog if you want to be nosy.







I showed her it so far and she was mesmerized and kept saying "that's me" which was funny/cute since that is the whole point!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

That is very cute about C saying, "that's me"!

Sol is being adorable these days. We went to the pool "Yo uno nale pool" = translation "I want to go to the big pool". Yes, she has mega-strange Spanglish going on and I understand almost every word. "Tu looking mas stick?" = "Are you looking for more sticks?" (sticks in the pool, from the pine tree)
We spent some good quality time together today, enough so that I was able to escape and get some work done, normally she freaks if I leave her (after being okay with it for many months).

Gotta do some more biz. *muah*

jstar I can't believe how close we all are to meeting (virtually) your babe!!! aaaaaah!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

first morning post award goes to.... me???? 3 hours behind the east coast and eating breakfast at almost 9am?

must be the imminent summer pulling us all away from the computer time...

tea's ready.

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

2nd morning post to me????

isaac is having the transition adjustment to his new class 2 weeks after moving over there








i think it was all exciting at first and now the reality is setting in. older kids and bigger group dynamics. last night was full of meltdowns and this morning was a big meltdown at drop-off. he hasn't done that in over a year





















it was all compounded by our upstairs being really too warm last night. i put him in bed at 8 but he was still awake and playing in his bed at 10pm. i was too tired to go to the basement and resurrect the fans and all that so we stripped down nearly nekkid and he slept in my bed. i'm having horrible insomnia myself and it took tylenol, calms forte and a cool washcloth to get past my headache and get to sleep







: then i woke him at 7 because he has pictures today and i wanted him to shower with me. but he was so tired every step of the way was a battle and we didn't get to school until 9:15. what a morning. phew. i'm exhausted.

sol's spanglish is cute


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Claudia---I guess that makes you West Coast Goddess of the morning!







:

Jstar---I'm not looking forward to school in the fall for that same reason. Right now she has just 10 kids w/ two teachers and 2 of the kids have aides. Next year it's up to 18 kids---yowzas! Things will settle down in time. Sorry about the heat/no sleep! We made sure to get the girls fans/AC in first. E is a little hot rock when she sleeps!

Today's stay and play was fun. We did a craft and I got to meet her best bud at school M. Looks like she will also be in C's class next year so I know she will love that. On the way back we stopped by the new farm market that has glass bottled/hormone/icky stuff free milk from a local dairy. Their chocolate milk is out of this world. Didn't wind up going to Ikea as a bean/cheese/guacamole burrito from Baja Fresh was calling my name. must. obey.









Girlies are sleeping and we head off to music therapy in a little bit. It's supposed to be pouring down buckets here before long, but it's supposed to get rid of the humidity so I'll take it. I'm anxiously watching the 10-day forecast to see how weather will be for the DC/Pandas/Birthday trip for C....we won't be going if it's raining so everything crossed!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I feel kinda bad about coming here to b*tch and moan, but then again, who but my May Mamas would understand?
Understand the whining that began as soon as he opened his eyes, the demands for Sesame Street, pancakes, eggs (thank the gods we had one egg left! I wouldn't have wanted to have a tantrum THAT early in the morning!) the refusal to eat anything BUT the pancakes and egg, including nearly throwing the smoothie I made him back at me







: and freaking out totally when I turned OFF the gosh-darn television so he would LOOK AT ME for a moment and answer my question about what he DID want to drink (the answer was "NO DRINK! NO DRINK!!!!" while writhing on the ground, possed by the devil...good times.)
And screw straight-edge...how early is too early for a glass of wine? It's almost 9am!























I am sorry to say that I threw up my hands with a frustrated growl and stalked out of the room, and promptly bumped my arm on the edge of the doorway like an idiot (wasn't looking where I was going in my frustration), which only made me want to cry. Hahaha.

I'm better now, looking back on my silly growl. But damn, mamas, I am about to toss the kid out in the street. "Free to Bad Home" is what we used to say about Julio when he drove us crazy.









I'll get over it. Let me just finish this cup of coffee. Sucks that today would be a grey rainy gross day. And I got my tattoo started last night (YAY! I will post pics in the YG) and so I have to remain practically shirtless all day so we really shouldn't go out anywhere anyway. Oh well.

Wish me luck mamas, and may your day be a little less trying than mine already has been!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 
Wish me luck mamas, and may your day be a little less trying than mine already has been!









Well, since I am up, we can at least hope I have the with-it-ness to have a less trying day. I so did not want to get up with the babe this morning. I have not yet growled at anyone, but I so wouldn't put it past me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
E is a little hot rock when she sleeps!

That is so cute. I would want to sleep all squished up with her because I am an actual, not hot at all, rock when I sleep. Eleanor is more of a rolling in the surf rock when she sleeps - i.e. no fun to sleep with at all!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
On the way back we stopped by the new farm market that has glass bottled/hormone/icky stuff free milk from a local dairy.

I have been reading Animal, Vegetable, Miracle by Barbara Kingsolver about her family going local. My family is going loco with my love of all things farmer's market, but it's good to hear others doing the same (for chocolate milk no less!).

So, anyway, um, I have very little to say. I think I have PMS and it is pissing me off. Two things that have changed since I had Eleanor: 1.) I now get PMS, something I think I wrote college papers debunking as a minor issue that our culture blows out of proportion in its hatred of women. Um, so not minor now. And 2.) I love sweets now (and I don't mean EL's dh). I used to crave only salty foods, now I am annoyed that Alison precut the brownies in the pan into rediculously small pieces so that in order to eat the amount I deserve I will need to eat three pieces.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Aw, Renae, I so totally have those days. Throwing Sol out the window is my version of "Free to Bad Home".
This age is really crazy sometimes!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
I love sweets now (and I don't mean EL's dh). I used to crave only salty foods, now I am annoyed that Alison precut the brownies in the pan into rediculously small pieces so that in order to eat the amount I deserve I will need to eat three pieces.


EL's dh!







and small brownies!!!







:

Made me smile.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I am annoyed that my senior member title keeps going away. I think I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Jess, I have a hard time with friends/relatives/etc. who have difficulty bf'ing. (That sounds funny... I guess I mean the ones who give up too easily--and yes, I realize how judgmental that sounds, and I hope I can be forgiven for that, because I don't mean to be a total weenie.)

I thought the comment about the meatballs was pretty funny, Heather. I think Z would go for the same present.







:

I've been sucked into gardening, a.m. and p.m. I should be out there right now, but I'm nak with a sleepy baby.

I love the spanglish, too.

If I needed a drink first thing in the morning, I'd go for a margarita. I know champagne and bloody marys (not together) are the morning drinks, but hey. Free to bad home...









Eat. The. Brownies.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

brownies: costco has these amazingly good fudge brownie bites made by this local dessert company (i think they are local...) called Just Desserts and they are cheap (like $5.99 for 36 in a box) and they are just sitting on my counter and i keep eating like one every few hours. they are sooooooooo good. especially nuked in the microwave and with vanilla ice cream on top. i think i need to eat one now. but i won't. but later, definitely.

need shower.

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

someone brought that costco brownie bite box to the whiskeytown campout i went to last summer. i admit i put a major dent in it myself







: and i never had a super sweet tooth before isaac. but i do NOW. and actually today i resolved to not eat a bunch of sugar because every time i go for the craving right now i get heartburny and nauseous. bleh. so i started off that resolution by having frosted mini wheats for breakfast







:

yep i am frustrated because here is someone who is not technically having any problems with breastfeeding....just giving up on it!! i saw it coming when she told me hey the pump doesn't hurt! this is someone who has a ton of tattoos and piercings too. so my thought is that pain tolerance is not really the issue. i was telling her the pain would go away and it would be SO EASY. (i also gently suggested she not give any bottles for a while and let him get used to the boob again. she said he's just frustrated with it...so i took that to mean she didn't want to do that). and i know she doesn't want to NIP at all and that is why she introduced the bottle to begin with. i was really uncomfortable NIP at first too and i did the same thing (pump and bottles) a few times in the beginning before i was more confident. so i DO understand that. but i think she doesn't want to nurse in front of anyone at all (not just public). so







: i need to get over it. then part of me wants to hurry up and have this baby so i can whip my boob out and nurse and show her how normal it is....thinking this will increase her confidence







that is probably not how that would work either







but she is young (22) and hasn't been around other mamas at all and i feel this kind of 'duty' to do what i can to give her information and support. so i'm trying

i would have given isaac free to a bad home this morning. after accomodating his every need (which also included an egg) he had the 'getting dressed' freakout with kicking and pinching and attempted biting and i am sooooo sick of the battle to get clothes on. he's so big and hard to wrestle now. and the alternative method is one piece of clothing every 5 minutes and we just don't.have.time.for.that.crap. grrrrrr. so i got highly irritated and left him crying on the couch and went to brush my teeth. and he came to the bathroom door looking sullen and kicked the doorframe a couple of times and then said 'i sorry' and gave me a hug and a kiss. so then i decided i did not have to look up 'bad home' in the phonebook because he can melt me with those hugs and kisses.

as part of his 'adjustment' he's had a couple of tantrums at school this week. and the teacher told me she enjoys the challenge of helping kids work through those emotions and that she hasn't had a kiddo like this in her class for a while. great







: but she IS great and she is the one who is leaving *waaaahhhhh* i went in to the office and offically isaac starts 2 days a week on june 1 (exciting!). and i talked to the director about isaac's adjustment and she pointed out it will probably take a couple of weeks and then the baby will come and it will be all discombobulated again! SO TRUE! he does have a lot going on right now.

every day the kids report that i STILL HAVE A BABY IN MY TUMMY!!!!







they are so stinkin cute.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey Jess, I am on call tomorrow and not again until the 31st. Just so you know.







(Did we tell you guys that I am on call at the same hospital where Jess is delivering?)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
Hey Jess, I am on call tomorrow and not again until the 31st. Just so you know.







(Did we tell you guys that I am on call at the same hospital where Jess is delivering?)


Gaaaaaaaaah!!!! Oh, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Gaaaaaaaaah!!!! Oh, fingers crossed!!!

It just means I could make a short visit at some point during the day I'm there. And if I'm there, I'm usually running around with my preceptor, so it would just be a quick visit. It would just be fun.

Soooooo busy, I am. I want to chat with ya'll about meaty topics but I am so behind. Ackity ack ack ack.

Anyone want to do my pharmacology project for me, on the proper algorithm for postpartum antihemorrhagics??









S.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yep it would be fun. well i think the 31st is a blue moon so it has been my joke about birthing once in a blue moon. so that could work. even though i don't want to be pregnant that long. i am resigning myself to the fact that i grow em long and big though







both preggo moms at daycare have beat me now. i didn't know when the 2nd one was due but she only looked about 5 months along. the other mom i know a little better and she was induced last week. her son is isaac's favorite buddy and i talked to her husband last night and luckily he will still be going to school for another month. phew! i know isaac is going to miss him so much.

tomorrow would also be peachy for me







i had one menstrually feeling cramp when i woke up this morning and that got my hopes up. but nary a twinge since then.

isaac told me i would have the baby 'tuesday'


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
2.) I love sweets now (and I don't mean EL's dh). I used to crave only salty foods, now I am annoyed that Alison precut the brownies in the pan into rediculously small pieces so that in order to eat the amount I deserve I will need to eat three pieces.


I'm sorry, but this made me laugh.







The "not EL's DH" part! Aww. ANd I totally hear you about craving sweets. Sometimes I make the cookies too small and I'm like, "MAN! I need like 5 of these!" Hahaha

Okay, it's like 1am (I just got home from babysitting my friend's DS--they're awesomely active Socialists and they go to meetings every week and since this kid's Mama and I are really close and do swaps already, it made sense to babysit her kid once a week, for pay this time; also any more time with these super-rad people is always good with me!) so I should go to bed. DH takes an inhumanly long amount of time to get up and deal with Rowan, darn it.







: (he just woke up briefly)

My day became less trying as it wore on; Rowan was pretty much cute and agreeable the rest of the day...until DH got hom and I had to leave. Tantrum! And he wanted Daddy to GO AWAY so I had to handle that before I left. Sigh. Ah well.

Sarah, that is SO COOL that you will be able to visit Jess if you're on call when she's there! Hee!
I'm jealous, but happy for you all! Portland mamas, i wanna be one!









Good night, mamajamas.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Good morning, mamas in pajamas!

I forgot to tell youguys about my Fermentation Friends.








I've been seeing this woman who is a Holistic Health Counselor, and we are also friends, and doing swap for bellydance classes. Looove me the swap. She directed me to the Body Ecology Diet website one day because she had just gotten "into" it herself, and one the primary tenets of the BED is to eat fermented vegetables. Which sounds gross--but basically, you make sauerkraut, and eat it with all meals for happy digesting.
Here's my biggest digestive complaint: gas.







: I eliminate perfectly well, don't get stomach upset, etc etc...blah blah I've been trying to stay away from sweets (yes, EL's dh) because he's not good for me and I tend to seek him in times of stress, oh, like, several times a day. Overall I have been successful for about a week with a cookie or two slipping in there. That, and being really sick n tired of these extra FIFTY count-them pounds I still carry from Amara's creation.
Back to fermentation: I have 3 jars sitting on my counter, fermenting away, a lovely mix of cabbage, carrot, onion, garlic, and ginger. Should be good on quesadillas!! I went to a friend's house the other night and all of us were "into" fermentation and he was making a fermented (non alcoholic) drink called Tepache and he also makes Kombucha, and I had brought over my veggies and bowl and shredding supplies (and two children and dog, so yes, not travelling light) and we fermented. I mentioned it sounded like we should all be drinking beer or something.
So we drank wine instead and ate ostrich curry.
And that, Sarahbee, is my meaty subject of the day.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ostritch curry? wow! i've never had the like. and fermented something with every meal sounds a bit........interesting! probably great for you though.

still no labor signs. *sigh* that means i have to go to work today dangit

ok i have a small and incredibly vain complaint that i am getting stretchmarks on my belly NOW. only now. none with isaac.....and in the last week they're appearing above and below my belly button and ITCHING LIKE CRAZY







so i'm like a belly scratcher. which is almost like an armpit scratcher.

at least it is FRIIIIIIDAY!!! yay


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

oh, jess, sorry about the stretch marks. with marek, this is about when they appeared like mad and i was scratch, scratch, scratchin' for the last couple of weeks. MOISTURIZE!!!

fermented sounds







to me. is tepache the pineapple stuff? or what is that pineapple stuff called? bill loves that stuff. there is a delish oaxacan place that serves it. potent but bill loves it. i can only take a little and i have to dilute it with water.

time for breakfast!

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

WWOOOOOOW TC I am so impressed you know what Tepache is! Indeed it is that pineapple stuff. Can I tell you how to make it so you can surprise bill? It's easy!!

Buy pineapple. Organic preferred, because you're going to use the skin. Scour it before you cut it. Cut it up and prepare the pineapple like you would to eat it. Go ahead and do so. The skins, however, put them into a pitcher and fill with water. Put the top on and leave it alone on the counter for 2-3 days. Cover with a kitchen towel to keep fruit flies away.
After 2-3 days, strain liquid into another pitcher, and throw away skins. Toss in 2 cones of piloncillo (do you have a mexican import store nearby?), or about 1 cup of brown, brown sugar. Stir until they dissolve, and put it in the fridge. Yum! You have Tepache!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

els: did you really just ask me if we have a mexican import store nearby? dost thou forget i live next to hillsburrito?







: no offense to any border foods present. will be making tepache soon, methinks...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

no, i didn't forget!!! I even know where one is in hillsburrito on TV Hwy, but I bet there's more!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh, mommies. So tired these days and I'm not sure if I picked up one of the lentil's amazingly gross runny nose bugs or if it's just because I'm freaking pregnant. things were going to well there for awhile, too. Tired enough that I was going to go camping tonight but I just can't handle the whole packing/sleeping on the ground/unpacking/sleeping with the lentil thing. And it's supposed to rain. So instead I'm home. Oh, and there was that mysterious tea-colored discharge for the past 36 hours that was moderately concerning. I hate that this pregnancy is all about fretting over things my body likes to leave laying around.

Sometimes I need to stay away from sweets too.







But he did make up for his little Mother's Day gaffe by buying me some new plants for the garden. On Tuesday.







: He's no longer sleeping in the doghouse, at least.

Jstar, hang in there! I also didn't get stretch marks from the lentil until he was about a week from due. It was so frustrating! Sweets actually yelled at me because I'd stopped using my special stretch mark cream, figuring I was over the hump. As it turned out, the stretch marks coincided with the lentil dropping, so it was a good thing, in a way.

Cute moment in history: The lentil's school has a gymnastics teacher who comes in once a week. At the end of the year they have a little gymnastics show for all the parents. We went yesterday and it was so amazingly cute. picture 10 kids lined up to do summersaults and backwards rolls and other little body contortions. The lentil was so excited to see us there he kept jumping up to come hug me. My teeth hurt, it was so cute. At the end of the program, they gave them all little gold medals, and the lentil wore his all day long, and wanted to wear it to bed but we wouldn't let him. you know, strangulation hazard and all that. It was so great. Does everyone know that my son is the cutest boy at his school? I feel so bad for all those other parents.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I could really use some tepache right about now....

just posted C's montage over yonder...


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i'm lubed up like a greased sow.

i think these are going to be those stretch marks that you can't really see the full effect until the deflation sets in







yoiks.

it is tough having the cutest kid at school









isaac has show and tell on fridays now. today he wanted to take his 'taco truck'. i'm sure the teachers are going to be







it is just a big blue semi truck with doors on the back that open. and lately it has morphed into the 'taco truck'. can you tell i haven't been wanting to cook?? we have a bombdiggity taco truck a few blocks from our house now







last night we were finishing eating dinner and isaac was sitting on this truck scooting around and around the dinner table delivering us nachos and tacos and burritos and sooooodas. but no ice cream. he didn't have ice cream.

i'm leavin early today. there is only one other person in the office and screw this shizzle


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Just bumping us up to the first page.

Jess, I totally keep forgetting that you are, like, having a BABY! woohoo! I'm gonna start stalking,, so you better start posting daily, just to let us know baby's status.









Happy Day to Z!!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ok sherri







i will oblige. no news today. dangit i missed sarah being on call yesterday!

happy day to Z!!!!! i hope you're having fun with your whole family this lovely saturday!









not much goin on here. i'm looking for motivation to clean the basement. mud and sawdust abound


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Is it Zekie's birthday!?!?????

HAPPY HAPPY TO YOU!!!







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Zeki,








:


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

: for Zeki

I am cleaning bug carcasses out of my house these days. I am reading along though

Boo on the tiny brownies
I too have a severe mood problem of the PMS variety now. I am actually wondering if there is anything I can do about it.

You all made me smile numerous times too.
My stretch marks used to resemble a map of the amazon river delta. They have faded a bit now though.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Juice, LOVE your new senior title!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh, mamas, please hug me!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Oh, mamas, please hug me!

oh sweetie, i'm so, so, so, sooooooooooooo angry for you, with you, near you, around you... and sad for little miss not-feeling-well sol...







mama















& more









wth love,
claudia


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

s, Elsanne and Sol...


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Oh, Els, so very sorry this happened! Poor babe! Yet another reason I'm hoping the waldorfy opportunity pans out for you guys.

Today was zoo-tastic and then I made our costco run and must concur that the bite o' brownies are yummo. Definitley hits the spot when you're craving chocolate. Okay maybe three more than just one, but yum nonetheless!

'nother busy week ahead.







: Fingers crossed for a change in the weather forecast so we can do DC this weekend...


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

oh that's awful elsanne!!!!! awful and scary.

my friend's ped office recently called her and told her they mistakenly gave her son MMR AGAIN instead of whatever vax they meant to give. i would be insane over it.

here is hoping that sol is strong and ok. how's she doing today?????


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

elsanne. What a nightmare. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Elsanne, what a violation. That sucks. I'm livid and I even chose to vax my kid. What nerve! The deception, the whole thing is so outrageous. I'm hoping Sol is feeling better today.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

argh. i looked up itchy stretchmarks because i am going insane here and you can get pupps IN your stretchmarks. red and raised and itchy. yep.

*itch itch itch*







:


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh, Jess, I'm sorry. PUPPS SUCKS. The only thing I can say is that I'm glad it's happening now and not at 32 weeks or whatever. Have you talked to your doc about it? I know the usual things aren't very effective, and I think they usually prescribe steroid creams. Good luck!

Els - How's Sol doing now?

DH made quiche for dinner. It's still in the oven. Can't WAIT. Yum.

Sarah


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Elsanne - that is truly outrageous. Especially since you said you vax in the US. Really outrageous. I mean, you should have to sign a CONSENT form, not a OPT OUT form KWIM. I can't believe they would do that. What if she were allergic to an ingredient or something. no way! What if you had already done the vax? I am imagining the potential lawsuits that would ensue here.

I hope Sol is feeling better, and I hope you can feel comfortable with this school again. It is probably not the school or the director, but the health department that is the bad guy here though. Schools are just scared to be reprimanded and tend to do what the governing bodies tell them.

Jess so sorry for the major itchiness.

Too bad Costco is closed. I guess I will go eat some chocolate chips out of the bag.

Juice - the senior title is fabu.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

nak

els- omg i can't believe they LIED to you about what she got. i hope you get accurate records!

fussy babe tonight.

jstar- within the next 10 mins i'm leaving here and passing off that yoga ball- hope it's not too late to help!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

oh- and how could I forget? HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZEKI!!!!!!!!





















:


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

jstar- doh! i drove by your house but couldn't figure out which one it was in the dark. your neighbors probably thought i was a stalker cause i drove by slowly 3 times.

sigh. too late to call now. nighty-night.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for the support, gals, it means a lot to me. Today I am taking the letter I wrote to the Director of the school. It's true, Jacqueline, I agree with the Health Dept being the bad guy here...my argument is
a) based on last time they came, and I signed the slip etc...why would they allow her to see the nurses, if they weren't sure, (one has to bring one's vax card, which I sure didn't)

and especially
b) Why didn't the teacher tell me what happened? either she lied, or didn't know, and I'm not sure which is worse. Especially if she noticed on her paperwork the next day or something, and still didn't tell me.

Sol seems to be pretty well now, although yesterday/last night was kind of hell. I felt the GAAAAAAH GET ME AWAY FROM HERE NOW! I'LL SCREAM IF I HAVE TO NURSE ONE MORE CHILD! kind of sensation that reminded me how far I've come--I used to feel that fairly frequently when I first had the two girls.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

sorry for chiming in late, here, but







, elsanne. You have every right to be furious. Blatant disregard for a parent's choices is an unacceptable practice. I'm so sorry you have to deal with this, and I sure as heck hop eyou can get somewhere with your correspondence.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

what a bummer beth! i was up watching tv but our house was dark dark with all the lights off. it's the tallest one on the left side of the 2nd block coming from division. i am out running 10000 errands today so i'll give you a call and see if you're home. doug said he saw a great art easel at village merchant. time to buy birthday presents!

i think it probably is pupps. there are other bumps besides the ones in the snaking stretchmark map. gah. luckily it is only localized on the front of my belly and i hope it doesn't spread. i'll ask my doc tomorrow. and i put cortizone on it so i could sleep last night. it helped the itching but i still couldn't sleep







innnnsoooommmnia!! ugh.

i have to say a warm cinnamon roll from grand central can really make a lady's morning


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Wow, Elsanne. I'm so sorry. That would be highly illegal here, as in sue them and get them to lose licensing illegal. But I guess you're not here. (Jstar, your friend should be informed of this, and by the way, SORRY about the PUPPS!)

Zeke has informed me he wants to be called Ezekiel now. I don't know if he's just taking after his big bro in that dept. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

*phew* mamas. Sol was NOT vaccinated. See blog for details. I so, so, so appreciate your support and am a little embarrassed to be so wrong, but have never been gladder to be wrong. It was mega stress-crisis and now is mega relief.

What are PUPPS? Besides baby dogs?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Maybe my stereotype is wrong, but dude, you're in *Mexico*. I'd kind of expect that they might be lax about things. And I had a huge hissy fit on a nurse at our old ped practice in Berkeley when I thought (mistakenly) that she had given T the varicella vax against my clearly stated wishes. It's Mama's Job to assume the worst and Protect the Offspring. Personally, I think this just shows that you're doing a good job.









I got my little gardenettes all planted. I'm a little nutty, because they're in the front yard. I may have to construct a chicken-wire thingy to keep cottontails and neighbor dogs out. My next task is starting various and sundry wildflowers and ornamental grasses from seed. (I hope I haven't lost my touch.)

I *totally* spaced out Z's WCC this a.m.







: I thought I was being so clever, biking the library books to return before the library opened (to avert a fine), but then the ped's office called and I realized what I had done. double







:

Dh and I had major discussionolas this wkend about clutter/too much stuff/etc, and we're going to attempt a major purge (that makes us sound bulimic







). I did this (alone) in Feb, and I'm cautiously optimistic that we'll get rid of more CRAP this time since it's not just me. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

els: whew & hallelujah (sung to the tune of wussy-wuss-wuss, but with completely opposite sentiment)







now breathe... ahhh...

kk: i will join you on the purge thing. we have a crapload of paper that is useless and unnecessary and i need a clutter clearing buddy or else i won't do anything except sit on my butt in front of mdc.

jstar: gotta see your belly again before you have a baby...

~claudia


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

elsanne-I'm so sorry you had to go through this! I'm glad Sol is feeling better, though. I would be very angry, too.









I've been trying to read each day, but with my mom here, we've been busy. Though, we didn't really *do* that much, we just kept busy. She left this morning, so we've had one day and night alone until dh returns tomorrow around noon. It will sooooo nice to have him back.

Well, I've got some other work to do now that G's asleep, so I'm going to go. But, I just wanted to check in.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Kids are happily eating popsicles (yes, even Jett) out on the front yard right now. Its the only way I could scrounge up a moment of peace for myself. Might end at any moment. Apologies in advance for my inevitably abrupt ending to this post.

Coming out of lurkdom for a moment. I've been laying low, reveling in one of my famous phases where I wonder, "should i be taking some sort of vitamin?", and I don't mean a multi-vitamin, if you know what I'm talking about, and I know my MMFs do. A lot of heavy hearted days for me lately. Must Shake Funk!

Oh, but I'm all about purging right now. I've done some major stuff in the past few months (I had some HORRIFIC areas of my house) and it's only inspired me to do more. More. MORE. I peruse the declutter forum here, but it's all a bit too gung ho for me. I am motivated emotionally, and can't really predict when I will hit that moment where I have HAD IT with an area. So the forum just makes me feel guilty for not doing it now.

mmmmmmmm..... cinnamon rolls.

gotta go.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

It's Meg! Glad to see you back. I am sorry to hear you've been in da funk, 'course I automatically started singing in my head "We love the funk...gotta have that funk!"














Tha's me, gittin' down with my ethnic self.

First: do you have any time for you? Ever? In that small amount of time for you, are you able to exercise? I seriously would die without some exercise, because that's my vitamins. I KNOW I would be on vitamins if I didn't get my endorphins goin' on. I also know how hard it can be to overcome the physics law: an object in motion tends to stay in motion/an object at rest tends to stay at rest.

Thanks for the support, gals, and I really savored the morsel KK about it showing I'm being a good parent. One of my parental fears is of not protecting enough--Protecting the Gift really helped me get some more cojones about not worrying whether people like me or not when it comes to protecting my chillun. And really loved TC's wussy-wuss-wuss mention! Made me smile.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Elsanne- that is good news.

Jstar- fun hangin w/ you and dh for a few minutes tonight.








Next time I'll remember to look for your house on the correct street.









Meg- I hope you're able to shake da funk one way or another.









We had a fun little par-tay for L this weekend, just the grandparents and two brothers. Very mellow. Today we had L's IFSP meeting (Individual family support plan- it's an early intervention thing). The meeting was hard/ good.

First the good: we met at L's future preschool. Since he qualified, he'll get free preschool T, W, Th from 8:15 to 10:30 am for the next 2 yrs. And if at some point I think he's ready, they'll even pick him up on the schoolbus. I looooooooove his teacher (it's this really mellow, kind, guy with long hair







) and the aids. L loved the classroom. He qualified as having a communication disorder, which means that he'll be eligible for services in gradeschool, too.

Now the hard: it was _really_ hard to sign a paper agreeing that my sweet perfect child is developmentally delayed. But I was there for the testing, and totally agree that the testing was an accurate representation of what L is able to demonstrate. I can't help second-guessing myself and wondering if feeding my child crappy junk food for 2/3 of his life has contributed to this. I was following the advise of "experts," and I HAVE tried to feed him other things as well. I nursed him till he was almost 3, but it's still hard to let go and accept that I am doing the very best that I can. L may have died if we had not gotten the tube or gone to the feeding team at all, and I just hope that I'll be able to eventually forgive myself for not being omnipotent, not knowing for sure what the right thing to do is.

L did awesome in expressive language- he's able to say so much now! But he was really low in receptive language- what he's able to understand or demonstrate. He also had a significant (1.6 standard deviations below the mean) delay in cognitive ability. This is mostly due to perseveration rather than IQ (he can't stop what he's working on to pay attention to a concept the tester is trying to convey). He also has a moderate social delay and an adaptive delay, but they were not as significant.

On his 3rd birthday tomorrow, I'm just going to try and focus on the wonderful, sweet, gentle, funny, loving, persistant, musical, curious, active child that he is, and leave all the analysis for another day.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

oh fiddle,







: and








he really is a "wonderful, sweet, gentle, funny, loving, persistant, musical, curious, active child" and you are the best & only mama for him. much love and gentleness to you...

more to say, but i am tiiiiiiiiie-erd...

~c


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

FF--I know what you mean about hard and seeing the stuff down on paper. C's biggest delays are gross motor/social and it was hard seeing some of the stuff come up at like 20 months, yk? Sounds like he has a good plan in place and sounds like the school/teacher will be a great fit. *hugs*

Bowling this morning for C's last EI OT session....


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 

Now the hard: it was _really_ hard to sign a paper agreeing that my sweet perfect child is developmentally delayed. But I was there for the testing, and totally agree that the testing was an accurate representation of what L is able to demonstrate. I can't help second-guessing myself and wondering if feeding my child crappy junk food for 2/3 of his life has contributed to this. I was following the advise of "experts,"

OH, sweet, sweet Fern-a-licious, my heart expanded upon reading this. My first thought is, you have worked so hard to do the right thing by your child, and if you hadn't done it that way, you'd be sitting here now wondering if you did it wrong as well, for going the other way. Second thought = whatever is, is; and while I can't alleviate mama guilt (indeed, have a hefty store of it myself) I tend to believe in things like karma (L came to this life to have this very experience) and that Everything Happens for a Reason.

Happy, Happy Third birthday to Fern-as-Mama and L-as-person!!! May you both enjoy yourselves, and celebrate L who he is today. I promise you that he leaves Sol's language ability in the dust. Every child (person) has their strengths!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

((Fiddlefern)) Hugs to you and L! I, too, know on my heart of hearts that you are one of the most wonderful, try-as-hard-as-humanly-possible mamas I know. Please don't beat yourself up.

Meg- Good to see you! Sorry you are funkalicious. I hope it resolves soon; let us know if you need more troubleshooting.









Jacqueline - yay for papa coming home soon. I know that will be great.

I am about to leave for Chicago for 5 days on Friday - eeek! It will be the longest I've ever been away from Lily. Plus my friend who lives up the street/with us most of the time will be away, too, so poor DH will be Only Parent for 4 of those days. He is being a trooper and hasn't complained one bit. I am excited though because I am going to a big midwifery conference, the biggest CNM conference in the country, and with two of my good girlfriends, so it will be a good time.

Just have to get through the next 3 days...yawn.

Sarah


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Gosh, all this drama and I missed it!







s you you, Elsanne, sweetie, and yeah, just be glad you were wrong! How crazeee! Hope Sol feels better soon!

Fiddle,







to you too, mama. Wish I had more to say.

Actually, I REALLY wish I had more to say, but today is a rough one so I don't. Seems my child has lost his real voice, and so the Whine has come to replace it. Constantly.

And, we were going to see a movie this morning. He wanted to, I wanted to, it was the first time the lame Baby Pictures thing was going to play something even halfway appropriate (the third Shrek movie--I totally wanted to see it!) and so I figured, let's do this!
Well, he was chomping at the bit to go, he was all excited to hold the ticket once I bought it, and then...
He had a complete panic-attack meltdown as we entered the slightly darkened theatre. The theatre he spent TONS of his babyhood in (we used to go every week!) the theatre he used to run madly through, stopping only to nurse, eat a snack, and then run some more!
*sigh*

I tried calmly talking to him, showing him the (naughty!) popcorn I had bought for us to share, telling him he could sit in my lap and nurse for a while...nope. He wanted to run away. When I went back to the theatre to *get the diaper bag*, you would of thought I was forcing him to lie in broken glass. It was horrible.
Luckily, the woman at the front gave us our money back. The popcorn was left behind (I had to carry my sobbing child out of the theatre, I had no hands! Thankfully, the diaper bag is a backpack)

Now, I know "their fears are valid", I know it's "just a phase", I know all the things Im supposed to do and know, I do. Please don't be mad at me...
But I was livid. Furious at wasting the nearly-4-dollar-a-gallon gas, the 5 bucks for the popcorn, the TIME we could have spent doing something else other than have a big fat panic attack over a movie theatre that wasn't even dark (they keep the lights ON for Baby Pictures!) He ASKED to go to the movie!! I wouldn't have even spent the money if he hadn't seemed interested at first!
I don't even know why I lost it, but once I got us in the car and back on the way home, I totally freaked out. Sobbed on the phone to DH, could barely look in the backseat where my child was now happily talking to himself and playing with a notepad and crayon...we went home, I got him into the stroller and I went for a LONG, hard walk/run around the neighborhood. *sigh*

He's actually napping now. He needs it, I need it, and I need a nap so I am going to go try to get some sleep myself.

I DO know why I lost it. This whining/tantrum/completely unreasonable phase has lasted for weeks now, and I have nearly ground my teeth down to nohting, bitten my tongue to shreds, trying to maintain my patience through it, trying to be accomodating when he won't go to the child care at church and insists on disrupting the services upstairs (not so much for the other people, they love him, but DH and I cherish the time at church (or we DID) because it gave us time to focus a little on the outside while Rowan played with some other kids downstairs, WITHOUT US) and now church is an ordeal, even.

I've been trying to keep my cool through these past weeks but when this blowup happened, I *lost* it. *sigh* So I know why, at least.

Sorry, I'm thinking out loud. Maybe I should delete this, it's definitely not "MDC" talk.








Have a good day, mamas. I'll feel better when we've napped. Heh.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Fiddle, another hug from us. Don't second guess your parenting- you've done the absolute best job you could and you've been nothing but the best parent for your kiddo from the moment he was conceived. Just hang in there and keep doing the great job you're doing, and enjoy that "wonderful, sweet, gentle, funny, loving, persistant, musical, curious, active child" that you have.

And a big hug to renae too! I HATE it when the lentil creeps out on something that I thought we would actually enjoy doing. It drives me bananas- I would have been right next to you sobbing and calling my husband. But you handled it well- going for a long walk and taking a nap sound like good ways to settle some of the unsettlement. Maybe you could try the movie plan again this afternoon- sort of a getting back in the saddle after the horse has kicked you off approach. (does that make sense to anyone but me?)

We bit the bullet this morning and wrote the check for the playground set we're buying the lentil for his birthday. We ended up deciding to buy the one they have at Sam's club after driving all around Albuquerque and spending several nights on the internet. It was only slightly maddening. But that's a lot of cash, and it's pretty clear that money buys stability, you know? There was a point there where we were both trying to find reasons why we shouldn't spent $5,000.00 on a swingset. And then reason set in and we were back on track. And the good old MDC forums were very helpful in this decision, I must say.







(that's like the friendly wink where you make little shootey hands with your pointer finger and click your tongue a little. Heeeey.)

And now? Write! That! Manuscript!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Dh and I had major discussionolas this wkend about clutter/too much stuff/etc, and we're going to attempt a major purge (that makes us sound bulimic







). I did this (alone) in Feb, and I'm cautiously optimistic that we'll get rid of more CRAP this time since it's not just me. Anyone want to join me?












i'm on the bandwagon! i got $63 at buffalo yesterday selling clothes (a mega record for me...all the 'cute' clothes i bought doug that he won't wear)







AND i took a whole load filling the back of my car to goodwill yesterday. i was a little irked when i got home and saw the coffee pot on top of the fridge that needs to go but i guess that's the start of the new goodwill pile.

i *really* need to declutter paperwork. and old magazines. i keep them thinking there are recipes or crafts things i'd like to try and i need to go through them and cut out those items. i have done that periodically but have hardly made a dent.

i also need to clean off our old computer and save the stuff i want and get rid of it! just waiting for my 'relaxing' materntiy leave. maybe i'll get to it in...november!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
jstar: gotta see your belly again before you have a baby...

~claudia

i'm surprised you can't see it in north plains









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 
Jstar- fun hangin w/ you and dh for a few minutes tonight.







Next time I'll remember to look for your house on the correct street.









I'm just going to try and focus on the wonderful, sweet, gentle, funny, loving, persistant, musical, curious, active child that he is, and leave all the analysis for another day.

it was fun to see you too and catch up. and enjoy Luke's day today!!! happy birthday luke







he *is* such a sweet boy and you are both super sweet wonderful parents









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
I am about to leave for Chicago for 5 days on Friday - eeek! It will be the longest I've ever been away from Lily. Plus my friend who lives up the street/with us most of the time will be away, too, so poor DH will be Only Parent for 4 of those days. He is being a trooper and hasn't complained one bit. I am excited though because I am going to a big midwifery conference, the biggest CNM conference in the country, and with two of my good girlfriends, so it will be a good time.


have fun with your girlfriends on your getaway! and good luck to DH









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 

Sorry, I'm thinking out loud. Maybe I should delete this, it's definitely not "MDC" talk.








Have a good day, mamas. I'll feel better when we've napped. Heh.


hey babe venting is always good. i'm sorry rowan freaked at the movie theater!! i want to take isaac to see shrek since he has mega love for the ogre. he hasn't been to a movie yet except kennedy school where he was oblivious to the fact that there was a movie screen because it is a big school gym.

PUPPS is some itchy rashy pregnancy bumps thing. i don't think it is pupps anymore. the itching has subsided. THANKFULLY. well at least...it is still itching but not insanely like this weekend. i started putting eucerin on it. the thickest globby stuff possible!

i am sleepy. i'm at work. i finished all my projects and i don't want to start anything new!!! and no one else is here. i could possibly die of boredom.

exciting news: isaac wore underwear to school yesterday with no accidents and he's wearing em again today! and he wore them all weekend too. i think it is finally clicking for him. we had a scary excursion out and about for shopping and lunch on sunday and i forgot to pack any changes of clothes (the scary part!). and he did well. phew.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

jstar--watch you rockin' your multiquote thang!







yay for undies! boo hiss on the unfun variety of pupps.

renae--we quite nearly had that for bowling today, but tg she is always stoked to see her OT. C can definitely be a







: when she wants to. Sorry the plans went awry!

KK--totally in with you for the decluttering thing. I have to huge containers of stuff to sell/give away that I plan on doing next weekend and then some other major clearing to do in the attic. I think I'll have to start doing a #/100 count in the siggy or something....but lord knows I have more than 100 things to get rid of!







:

EL---we just decided to get the girls a Step 2 backyard swingset monstrosity as well and I multiplied out having it for at least 5-6 more years of heavy use and then likely a good bit of fort/playhouse action after that... and then sell it on craig's list perhaps so we went for it. Good luck with the assembly! Part of the reason I went w/ the step2 is that DH is not so very handy.

C bowled a 63 today!







It was very cute and her little friend from food group had a blast too. Talked to his mom and we might join the community pool so they can keep hanging out over the summer. It's just down the street from us and we can just take the stroller over.

Really should get to making my packing list for the weekend. Last trip we forgot C's prilosec and that was bad news for sure.







:







:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

pssst heather...what kind of snap press did you get and where? i want something with big plastic colorful snaps. and i looked at a joann superstore and got this flimsy little thing with metal snaps. and i am not digging it. i haven't looked anywhere else yet but was wondering if you have words of wisdom

go C on the bowling score!!!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Jstar---I bought mine from Serena who has a YG and mails direct from China. I think it took about 2 weeks and was around $100. It's a Kam snap press. I know the OSDS/diaper shop has them, but those snaps aren't compatible. I would ask around your diaper sewing friends and see if anyone has one you could borrow. You could just buy your snap parts and borrow it for an afternoon and have a snapping par-tay.







Snapping is addictive. E would tear off her bibs until I replaced the velcro w/ snaps. She was not too happy with me!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

just call me miss postypants today....

any trike recommendations. We've held off getting one because C is just not that coordinated, but we found a new park today that has a paved path around the play area and that might inspire her. She's on the tall-ish side 39+ or so and some of the ones just look too small to last long... Any suggestions?


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Heather, have you thought of just going the bike route? I thought Mia wouldn't be ready for one yet, but she tried one on







yesterday and it seemed a better fit than a trike. I was impressed with how steady the training wheels were, so essentially, it's not much different than a trike, but will last longer.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

thanks for the tip







i don't have any diaper sewing friends tho (yet!) but i'm going to join that yg and check it out

when isaac turned 1 we got him a radio flyer trike. it is pretty tall and i think will fit for a loooong time. (and was really WAY too big for him back then...we totally jumped the gun). he's big enough for it now and can pedal well, but it seems pretty tippy. like when he goes off the curb ramps into the street i am sure he is going to die each time. (he is pretty good at checking himself with his feet though.) i have to say the plastic bigwheel seems safer to me so far. he is jammin on the bigwheel. (lower, more stable) but they have various tricycles at school and he loves those too. i have to admit i'm discouraging him from taking his trike when we go on walks around the neighborhood because i think it is tippy with the curb ramps but in a big open playground they're great fun. then again he has already flipped his bigwheel over on top of himself. luckily without injury (and we insist on the helmet).

my biggest fear with the bikeriding though: cars pulling out of driveways. why do people plant hedges up to the sidewalk so they have pull their car out ONTO the sidewalk to see if the street is clear????? the sidewalk might not be clear of short toddlers on bikes!!! isaac now rides along going 'no car in that driveway. no car in that driveway'







i'm just having a hard time keeping up with him now on the downhills.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Not a lot of time, I gotta get ready for work.








Thank you all for your thoughts. I was pretty distraught, but after an almost-3-hour nap (!!!) we are both much better. A little Blue's Clues doesn't hurt either.









jstar, you mentioned buffalo...do you mean Buffalo Exchange, the SUPER-rad used clothing store I always have to hit when I am in SF? *wistful sigh* I MISS that place!

Okay, less time than I thought. UGH, the Whine still exists, I'm just better rested and i Know I get to LEAVE in a half-hour.


















(oh, and I still have NO IDEA what to get Rowan for his birthday. We're actually considering a purge ourselves! haha)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

el--seriously, 5k dollars???? WOW! That must really be an awesome playset! The great thing about 2 kids, you can always justify purchases like that.
How have you been feeling, preg-wise?

Renae, good to see you back! I think you & Rowan need a break! That scene would have flipped me out too--just when you think you're doing something good, and right, well, toddlers have OTHER IDEAS. Gah.

Jstar I went nuts on the diaper sewing discussions, there are so many and they all have the most awesome ideas. You will definitely find a good snap press recommendation among them. You were cute, all workin' the multiquote thang. And YAAAAY FOR panties I mean undies on the little one!!!

Heather we too have the Radio Flyer trike and Sol loves it, lives on it some days. She and Camille could not be more opposite in terms of skills--Camille could like, defend a dissertation whereas Sol is still chopping up sentences into cole slaw. I like the idea of a bike already, like MMeg says. I have also been toying with the idea of an old-skool BIG WHEEL, because I sure had fun on those things as a young'un. No Big wheels to be had down here, though, I'll keep my eyes open 'cause you never know.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

jstar: i know TWO local diaper sewin' mamas with snap presses that I'm sure they'd let you borrow.

both boys currently napping in the car in the garage after a fun impromptu play meet up at the park. mama scarfin' down some lunch and catchin' up on the readin' here...

my new fave sweet snack: coconut bliss ice cream -- no dairy, just coconut milk goodness & tiny bits of coconut.









for M's birthday, i had my friend make him one of her capes: http://www.panjokids.com./

and i got him the deluxe edition of all the laura numeroff books (if you give a mouse a cookie, if you give a pig a pancake, if you give a moose a muffin, etc.)

contemplating what else we are going to get for him, but that may be it for now.

and we are having his first ever birthday party. didn't have one for 1 year old, didn't have one for 2 years old, but now he knows what they are and he's way excited for his special day. and i've been showing him how to hold up 3 fingers to show old he's going to be.

~claudia


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

baby precariously perched, but sleeping on my shoulder...

I just spent several hours, between today and yesterday, catching up. It's rough reading all at once...specifically Els and the vax situation sent me over the edge only to be deeply relieved a few minutes later.

We went to the russian river this past weekend (my birthday present from
Alison) with our friends Paul and Scott. They are officially moving to Vermont...damn them...if you want to see pictures of thier new house...double damn them...checkout www.thegerb.net. I really have to figure out how to fold the US in half so I can live closer to those I love.

Fiddle, I agree with what everyone else has said - you have done everything you could have for your little guy and it doesn't help to second guess your path. I think it does help to focus on his fabulousness because that is clear - you have a fabulous kid in large part because you are a fabulous mom.

We are getting E a bike with training wheels for her birthday. She is totally ready to roll!

Much more to say, but I have to go mow the lawn. Being the SAHM is fun, but it means that I have to use my childfree moments to finish all the other tasks I can't get to during the day. Alison is home now and the little one is happily nursing.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

lisa---glad you're finding your groove at home. Can I borrow them as friends....I mean, I'll be closer to them now and all.







The house looks beautiful!

Claudia---ooooh....coconut milk ice cream sounds divine!

*yawn*


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

We had Z's bday playgroup today (did the family stuff on Saturday, the actual day). Lots of fun, plus pineapple upside down cake! We're not going to do an "official" bday party (with invitations, more "organized"--ha--activities, etc.) till next year.

Beth... I'm just so glad that you are L's mama. (And happy birthday, little dude!!!!) You have helped him *so* much. I read a lot of self-judgment into your comments about the food--you've just been trying to feed him--no perfection necessary. (I know that food is important, but I've come down off my high horse because of Z.) I think things are murky, and you're doing the best you can with the information and resources you have. (And you're doing a great job of it.) My mother has remarked with awe at how incredible EI is (compared to *nothing* 35-40 yrs ago) and has wondered how it might have made my bro's life better if he had gotten help earlier--just think about *that*.

Meg,







s to you. I hope that this is not family related (how's your mil doing, by the way?). Maybe you should have a popsicle, too.

Sarah, have *fun*!!!! Do you have any penance to do when you return?









Jacquie, enjoy your mom's visit!!

That ice cream sounds tasty, TC.

Lisa, can you mow my lawn, too?







I wish my bf hadn't moved to Oregon... I can empathize.

Heath--I was thinking big wheel, too. It's got a low center of gravity, a stable seat, and wide wheels. And a 63--wow!! I think I bowled a 63 the last time I went.







:

Jess, it seems so cruel that one can be pg and super itchy (as if being pg isn't enough). And







on the undies.

Renae, so sorry about the movie.














It's okay to lose it. (And it's okay for him to lose it, too.) What you wrote *so* reminded me of T at this age. No advice, just







.

Random hellos to Nuggets, Juice, and Els.

We haven't actually gotten Z anything for his bday yet (














. But he's gotten something from the 3 grandparental units and my aunt, so it's not like he's gotten nothing. Writing this reminds me that I need to call the children's consignment store (right now) and ask to be put on a list for a dollhouse.

Dh built our playset, EL, and it was a lot of work (I think pre-assembled is a good idea







). The kids play on it every day. We're hopefully going to add some monkey bars to it this summer. One thing I can say: make sure you have the right material underneath in the right depth--dramatically increases safety.

Re decluttering--I can't really do that #/bigger # thing, because it's hard for me to keep tabs. What really counts as an item?







: Last time, I pledged I would fill the (previously empty) closet in the guest room, then get rid of the stuff. Volume was more important to me.







I guess I'd have to make the same pledge again. (And we have a small pile started in there.) I think I mostly just want sympathetic souls to talk about this with. One thing I've slowly been doing over the past several years is letting go of books (not kids books, though). I read a *lot*, but of my own books, there are only so many that I'm really going to reread and reread. I'm a big library user, so I try to think of that being my extended bookshelf (only it's more organized and I don't have to dust it







). When we moved back to CO from CA, I think we sold ~10 boxes of books and donated 10 more. And there's more to go, though we're reaching an end to that. It's a little hard for me, in a way, because I think I see books as a "status" thing. I've also decided to pack away (and hopefully part with) any "knick knacks" which have no meaning to me. My grandmothers (and my mother) are Collectors of Crap, and it gets passed to me, and I feel a little guilty parting with it. But what I *should* feel is resentment that it gets passed to me and somehow, they think I should be obliged to keep it.







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

kk---good idea on the volume. I'm thinking I'll feel accomplished if I take three trunkloads to the thrift store. And then vow never to let so much carp invade this house again. I think the biggest traps are accepting hand-me-downs we don't really need (why oh why did DH not turn down the stereo w/ surround sound that we have no use for?? kind of stuff) and then not getting rid of stuff as I moved over the years. Oh and being way too sentimental.

C's big gift besides the DC trip is this chair from Ikea. She loved it last time we went and I figure it'll do well for a place to go when she wants to read her books and avoid E.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Heather, that's a purty nifty chair! And good for you not allowing the carp to invade your house again. I just hate it when carp is all over, swimming and such. *tee hee, runs away before she can smack me*

Viet brought home like 9 more baby chicks *sigh* and there is chicken poop all over here my office. Gah.

Lisa, that house is toooootally beautiful. Sorry that your best friends are leaving! That sucks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
and we are having his first ever birthday party. didn't have one for 1 year old, didn't have one for 2 years old, but now he knows what they are and he's way excited for his special day. and i've been showing him how to hold up 3 fingers to show old he's going to be.

I could have written this, word for word, substituting him for her. She still wants to see the video, over & over. It was so great!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hoooeeey, am I behind. Reeling from a rough 5 days of Ethan teething molars (at least I think they are molars, he's had the first 8 for months now, but is just 9 months old, so I have no idea what he's doing) so he's been fevery, cranky, drooly, and loose-stooly for... oh, yeah... 5 days. I seem to be a li'l sleep deprived. Then to top it all off, last night he tossed and turned until 3am, and then puked all over my shirt. And my only thought was "don't let it hit the sheets" because I would so much rather change my shirt.

Enuffa that. KK, I am just dying to declutter. But our basement is still a wreck, and I feel like anything I do before that is done is kind of futile, or at least more work than it is worth. Because once the basement is done, it becomes a playroom, but it starts out as a big empty space to put stuff once it's sorted, you know? Like a clean slate for reorganizing everything. (or, sadly, just another reason to procrastinate







)

I have a million other things I want to respond to, but in the spirit of the week, Mr. CrankyTeether has awoken and is yelling for me.

Fiddle, you're such an awesome mama. Even though I haven't heard all the details of your journey, I know L is so so so lucky to have you.

Renae, here's a shirt I just bought for Allison. I love it. When she wears it, I take her so much less personally... for whatever reason.

Agh, I really have to go. Smooches.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Fiddle - a big hug coming from me. I repeat what everyone has said, and I want to reiterate that you really are on top of things and you have discovered problems early. There is no second guessing neccesary but I know it is really hard to get rid of mama guilt.

Els - glad everything is OK.

Everyone else, hello.

Mmmm birthday presents... I haven't figured that out yet either. And I need to get on that since it is coming right up here in the next week or so. I just don't want to get a bunch more carp (has anyone heard the song "there's a carp in the tub"? It cracks me up) DH has a really hard time getting rid of stuff but he doesn't want to declutter. I can just get rid of stuff and I rarely regret it. And regret is only momentary at that.

OK, gotta go


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Elsanne, don't worry- we didn't get the $5K playset. That's like a whole other car. When we were in discussions, we would try to imagine what else that amount of money would buy, and that ruled out the more expensive ones right away. Context is everything.

Juice- laughing at the puke comment. I've totally been there- to think that I would be relieved to *only* have puke all over my shirt.

heather- what a relief to get those carp out of there. First there's the flopping all over the place, then the stink. whew. Oh, the carp invasion.

The lentil's birthday party is on Monday. We've invited three other kids. The lentil really wants a pinata, but we're worried that he's going to freak out when we start hitting the pinata with a stick and it breaks into a million pieces. especially since he has his heart set on a Nemo pinata. Now I'm struggling with what to fill the damn thing with. Peanuts? marbles and other toys? That can get expensive, you know? Anyway, we're going to have cupcakes and a barbeque and lots of liquor for the adults. We're deliberately keeping it small so that the kids aren't overwhelmed. Now we need to come up with some sort of activity for the kids in case they don't know what to do with themselves. Aren't there whole books on how to throw kid parties?

bike: we got the lentil a radio flyer when he was two and he's just barely big enough now to ride it. And he's a tall kid. He just isn't really into it, actually. We were contemplating getting one of those nifty tagalong bikes to attach to one of our bikes for his birthday, but we decided that we wanted to see him master the trike before we moved on to two wheels. And we wanted the grandparent who was going to foot the bill to pitch in for the playset instead.

The pregnancy is going well this week, btw. (thanks for asking, els!) I twisted my body wrong today moving some chairs and have some serious pubic symphysis pain, but hopefully that will abate enough for me to have a therapeutic swim tomorrow. right now I'm focused on eating well so I ace my one our glucose test in two weeks. no more candy bars!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

nak

thnks fer the kind words, all. i know in my head that all i can do is try, and accept my humanity, but my heart still wants to believe i can/should fix everything for my child. in this life we just don't have that kind of power, but i wish i did. (wry grin)

today was great- super relaxing day. though i had frustration w/ his not meeting his fluid intake goal, we otherwise had a great rythm. we sang and giggled together at bedtime and i soaked in all that toddler sweetness.

we haven't attempted peddles yet- brought out the trike a few times this winter, but he just got frustrated. w/ his hypotonia, that may be a hard skill for him. it's one of many goals for this summer, but it's way down on the list below eating more cals, drinking more fluids, & potty training.

w is starting to grab at things, and i SO into people now. i have me a squishy-cheeked, chunky, mellow, social baby on my hands.









time to put down snoozer and wash dishes-

nighty night all!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I was ni a pretty dark place yesterday, but with the morning coffee (and some AFI videos! *grin* Oh yeah, the obsession is strong!) the day looks brighter. Haha.
(also, with the coming of my friend M and her DS this morning for our swap comes JOY!














)

I don't have much to say really...just taking in all the thoughts. Some things struck me though:
Lisa, saying you want to fold the US in half! YES YES YES!!! I feel EXACTLY the same way.







We always joke about how we could cut a big ol' swath out of the country and make the coasts just THAT much closer! *grin* Oh well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather*
I'm thinking I'll feel accomplished if I take three trunkloads to the thrift store. And then vow never to let so much carp invade this house again.

Yeah, a house full of CARP *can't* be fun! Fishy!








(this amused me this morning, in part because I do that ALL the time! *giggle* Typos, how I love them!







, Heather dear!







)

I just caught the whole 5K playset thing.







!! The only downside for us only having one kiddo is that I DON'T feel justified in buying something like that! I'm all like, "darn it, he has PARKS!"







That's I'm sometimes too lazy to bring him to...
But right now our backyard looks like a meteor hit it. No, really, there is a one foot deep CRATER where the pool used to be, and it is freaking. me. OUT! We have a party a week from Saturday (Rowan's birthday is Saturday but it's also Memorial Day weekend, so we opted to have the party the week after), and it is likely going to be HUGER than I expected it to be. We are going to have many children running amuck here.





















:














:









Okay, off I go. I have some cuddling to do. Rowan NEEDS me! (to sit near him while he watches sesame street, and NO TALKING MAMA!














)

Have a good day, everymama.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I am deee-termined to keep up!

jstar, ugh on the itchies. Like the last weeks of pg are not uncomfortable enough. Glad they've abated a bit! I'm also entering stalker mode, getting so excited for you.

heath, for a trike we have really enjoyed this radio flyer. (is that the same one others have?) I'd recommend going to an actual store (I think we got ours at TRU) and checking the size. We love that it has the handle for pushing when someone gets 'too tired' and we love that the handle collapses for cruising around in the driveway yelling 'don't push me!' Allison still fits it fine, and Ethan is already growing into it. Allison also just got her sister's first 2-wheel bike, which is really a 4-wheel bike with the training wheels and all, and she's just getting to the point where she can pedal it.

TC I am addicted to coconut sorbet. There's one by Shanon's or something like that, I found it at Trader Joes, and... well, now I'm drooling. Thanks.









elsanne, where does V keep getting these chicks? I have this mental image of him picking them up off the sidewalk, like bits of litter or something.

EL that sounds like the IDEAL birthday party. And on the topic of playsets, we had one installed yesterday, courtesy of MIL. It was way more $$ than I would have spent (not $5K, but more than $2K







: ) and it is pretty freakin' awesome. I can post pics if anyone wants.

Have an awesome day. I'm off to shower and go to a parent-child session in Allison's classroom, and then to work.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

FF---don't know how it would be $$wise or if there are similar programs out there, but the hippotherapy rocks I tell ya. I know our program offers scholarships. None of the OT/PT so far has helped C with her hypotonia--esp. the trunk as well as the horsey stuff has. Amazing. Her hippOT also works on the verbal/social stuff with her too while she rides.

Els---not sure if I'd rather the stinky carp or the icky chicken poo. I'm guessing the girls are pretty excited by the chickens though?

Today will be a day....E feel asleep on the way home from dropping C at school ruining my carefully crafted nap schedules that make the rest of the day run smoothly.
















Off to mash some avocado for C's lunch....


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

we have this one maybe the 10# is more stable. we've been checking out bikes in stores too. he always hops on the pink glittery ones









i'm soooo impatient. or at least i waffle between insane impatience and resignation that i could still be working for a couple more weeks. i'm so over it!!!!! i put the baby carseat in the car this morning thinking that might cause something to happen









the itchiness is mostly gone now. phew. no new dilation or anything. i'm just hangin out with a soft and squishy cervix. my doc was feeling the baby yesterday and said 'feels about 8 lbs' i said 'i hope it isn't as big as isaac' and he said 'or there could be more hiding! ha. although 8 lbs at this point probably makes sense because isaac was born almost 3 weeks from now timewise and that would allow for another pound of growth.

juice the cranky sleepy boy sounds rough







i hope those toofers feel better soon

bday pressies: i got isaac an art easel for $18. score! and then went and bought paints and a roll of paper but it is too wide. i either have to have doug saw off a couple of inches or call around today and see if i can find a skinnier roll. i also got him a playmobil forest house thingy. i'm addicted to playmobil







he has had a giant stack of presents on top of our kitchen hutch for 2 weeks now and he asks daily if he can open his presents. i'm happy now that it is only 'in 4 days!' instead of WEEKS. his grandma was trying to torture him.

doug thinks our yard is too small for a playstructure. i was all gung-ho on them a while ago. he would need at least an acre or something







dork.

TC - you'll have to hook me up with those diapersewin mamas







that is cute that M is excited about his party. this is the first time we aren't having one for isaac and he said the other day 'and i will have a birthday party and all my friends will come over????' and i had to say saweee charlie! next year!

day 3 on underwear to school and yesterday also had no accidents. woooooo.







oh so exciting although this is still sort of tentative excitement. also it cracks me up because when he does have an accident he goes 'i had a leak!'









ok. i actually (unfortunately) have some work to do today.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

saving us from page two!

jstar- I'm glad the itchiness is gone. You're almost there! And the playstructure size thing is an issue with our yard too- they say to have six feet of clearance on each side, which we definitely don't have. Too bad, I say. That kid is not going to hang off my arms any longer. Or off the table, or the nightstand, or the legs on the folding table, or the refrigerator, or the cabinet doors. I swear, we have a monkey in our house. He doesn't need six feet of clearance so he can hang there.

Ahhh.. the guys are off for the day, the lentil has no sign of diarrhea, and I'm feeling pretty good. Hip pain a little, but other than that everything's good. The lentil's birthday party is shaping up- we have two yes RSVP's, one maybe that I hope will turn to a yes, and we bought all the stuff for the pinata yesterday. We have party favors (little plastic animals and gift certs to baskin robbins), we have a shopping list, and we have some decorations. now to clean the house and make the cupcakes, and that can wait until Sunday. My birthday is on Saturday, so we have a pretty busy weekend coming up.

How's your day?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

We met C's new OT this morning and I think she will be a lot more helpful for her specific issues. Phew. Now if it weren't for all the driving to/from.

Pitt/Ohio delivered the boxes o' swingset today and hopefully that will be assembled Monday w/o too much swearing.









Many errands to run if naps don't run too late. Have no clue about dinner. Oops. Pass the bad housewife award. Some days I'm like, "What? I'm in charge of everything?....wahhh!"







: Haven't started packing for the trip. Need to put together C's chair tonight as that is the "wrapping" to hide her little smaller gifts. She got a card from my Dad today and was stoked that there was a "ten-teen dollar" in side....ten-teen is her 20.









/end randomness


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ten-teen sounds like isaac's 'you stay half hour minutes!'

i'm with elsanne that we're still on the chopped up cole slaw sentence program over here. i laughed this weekend because he was saying 'actually....' and i know a lot of our may babies were doing that....oh a year ago







but it *is* hilarious to see a little person going 'actually....'

noooooooooo baby yet. increasingly frequent rock hard belly braxton hicks. my mom arrives tonight. methinks maybe my mom arriving might do the trick. it did last time...but then again i was waaay due by the time she came up last time and i'm not right now. so maybe she'll miss the baby. or maybe she'll get to attend birth #2. no way to know







i really don't want isaac's big day on saturday to be messed with though. it really has been fun doing the countdown to his birthday with him now that he gets the concept









hmmm what's for lunch????? *ponders*


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Shh...I'm secretly taking WAY too long to eat my lunch (tamales from the freezer...TOTALLY not vegetarian but they need to get eaten, right??







) and procrastinating getting Rowan down from his "rest time"...he went up there with an EPIC tantrum but he's quiet now, I patted his back for a half hour minutes (







SO cute!) and he didn't sleep, but he was chill, so I left him with his water and toy snake and came down here to work out and shower.
And eat pork tamales.









All we have for a gift for Rowan so far is his little guitar.







I dunno what else if anything, we're giving him. A party next week! Hahaha.
I need to count down for his birthday. So far we just haven't talked much about it. We have told him he'll be THREE Saturday, but then I think he'll be comfused when his PARTY is NEXT Saturday! Hmm. Oh well.

Gotta go get the Pooperton. I can hear him "Maaaaaaammmmmaaaaaa!! I'm AWAKE!!!!"









Have a great day everyone!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Just here to whine.

Z had his WCC this a.m. (the rescheduled one). I knew it might be tight getting out on time to get T from kindy, so my agreement with dh was that he'd call me at 11 (just before going into a meeting) to check if it looked liked he'd have to pop out and get him. No call. So I call, but he's already in the meeting. So I call the receptionist a few minutes later (waiting to see if he'd call), and explain the sitch, ask her to relay the message to him personally and quickly--because he's in a meeting, not at his desk (I told her this)--that he needs to pick T up from school in less than 15 minutes. She doesn't say no, so I think everything is copacetic. Of course, it's the ped, so we're still sitting there over half an hour later, when the school calls me and asks why no one has picked up T. Grr. I explain to them what's going on, tell them I can't reach my dh, don't know why he isn't there, that as the last resort, I'll be there as quickly as I can. I finally get out, try calling dh again (not there, probably lunch meeting by this point). Try calling the receptionist (as I'm walking to the bike trailer). She told me that she sent him an *EMAIL*! When I told her that he was in a meeting! And that T had to be picked up from school very soon! Grr. She said, "Well you know, I can't just go and deliver a message in person." I told her that at the very least, she could have *told* me that she wasn't going to do that. The thing that scares me is that if there were a true emergency and dh was in a meeting, what would happen? (A colleague in grad school lost his wife through a freak emergency falling through the cracks sitch just like this--she was at the hospital, didn't speak English, he was in a meeting, the dept secretary wouldn't interrupt...) Dh is probably going to want to kill me, but I wrote a very polite email, sent it off (hopefully to hr), asking that they review and change this "policy" (if it is indeed co. policy). I know dh wouldn't ask about it, anyway (wouldn't want to rock the boat), and damm!t, I want to be able to get ahold of him in a pinch. (Ug. Might be time for a 2nd cell phone.)
/whine
















Oh yeah, Z was charming, is gaining weight steadily







, and I think they mismeasured his height. He even sang for them.







:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Just about time for a QT, but I thought I'd let y'all know that I finally talked to dh (and it was a 2 hr meeting *without* lunch, sounds like fun). He admits that he really screwed up. *And* he says that he really doesn't like this new receptionist (which is a lot coming out of him--he's very easy going and generally likes everyone). He thought I did the right thing with my email trying to contact someone about the "policy" (which he thought was basically BS that she made up), and he's going to forward it to the appropriate person to make sure it gets addressed. Whew. I'm not just some hothead.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

you're not a hothead. a receptionist walking into a meeting to deliver a note/message to someone is really not odd or out of line AT ALL. sounds like she just didn't want to.

go Z! i'm not doing the wcc this time because our insurance doesn't pay. gotta admit i'm going to miss the height/weight checkins and just generally seeing our ped. although we'll be seeing her soon enough quite a few times









ugh. they just sent me some big thang to do at work although they haven't sent the mapping yet. i would really rather hang out with my mom and go shopping all day tomorrow







noooooooooo work! hah.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

ooh tamales!!! i just remembered we have some homemade tamales in the freezer that my sis and her partner made with her partner's aunt & uncle and we have to eat them! mmm.... tamales...

back to reading...

eleven-teen is eleven here. "and one and one toooo-gedder is eleven-teen."

KK: ooooh... grrr... that would irk me so bad. yay for Z growing and for communication with dh and T getting picked up.

television grumble coming: so i tivoed the american idol results show last night, and damn fox was all tricky and such and let the show run long for the first time the whoooooooooooooooooooole season and so the tivo didn't actually get the announcement/gratuitous singing by the winner section. but i found it on youtube this morning and watched and i knew i could find the winner info in the idol thread over in the television forum, but i was just like wtf fox?

/end television grumble

stefan is officially crawling now. started with inchworming a couple of days ago and last night he definitively took arm steps and knee/foot steps. loves to go for marek's toys much more than his own, so i see much frustration from marek "no, that's my toy, stefan! nooooooooo!!!" (whine) coming more frequently now. and small toys relegated to the kitchen table. but i'm excited because he's been working on it for sooooooooooo long. 8 months old and crawling. crazy. and he will pull himself up if he's sitting and i hold his hands. even crazier.

tea & cookies break...









~claudia


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow, mommas. I just survived the most amazing public tantrum I think I've ever had to deal with. The lentil has tantrumed in the car before, but never out and out screaming in public. At least not for as long as he did today.

I picked him up from his daycare and was told by the teacher that he had skipped his nap and was pretty tired. He perked up when he got in the car, so we went to visit his Tia Maggie (an old friend) and he had a great time. On the way home we needed to stop to get printer paper and food for dinner, so we did. I put his hoodie on him but didn't zip it and he just freaked out. I didn't want to stop in the middle of a busy parking lot (at 5:00, at a supermarket, no less), so I ran him to the sidewalk and tried to zip him up. But the damage was done. For the next hour (hour!) he screamed. He screamed in front of office max for about 15 minutes, he screamed through Office Max (I never realized how well things echoed in those big box stores!), then he screamed in front of the supermarket for another 20 minutes. I was able to drag him to the side of the store where he screamed for another 20 minutes. Finally I picked him up and carried him back to the car, where he screamed again for a few minutes. Then he just calmed down and told me he was ready for that hot drink now. So we went into the supermarket and got a steamed milk from the starbucks counter, but they made it first too cold(screaming) and then too hot (serious screaming). It took me an hour and a half to purchase a ream of printer paper and a steamed milk from Starbucks. Then he dared try fall asleep in the car on the way home. And the best part? My husband, who had come to the supermarket and gotten the food things we needed while I played Lentil Rodeo and then beat us home, was mad at me. ME!?! I told him off too- I told him I needed him to be supportive and not cranky because I didn't need two cranky children right now, thank you.

Even though the lentil was tired and on a short fuse, I still felt like I couldn't let his raging tantrum influence my need to get these things from the stores. I don't want to teach my kid that his tantrums will prevent me from doing the basic things I need to do to keep my life moving along. But dang, it was bad. Sweets thought I should have just brought him home, but I don't think I could have gotten him into the car. It was miserable.

Oh carp.







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Stinky, smelly carp indeed!







What an afternoon. I'm also in the get errands done or mostly finished camp. For some reason, the PO always does the tantrum trick for C.







: The longest she's gone so far w/o naps is three days in a row and then it's a week of







: so luckily the naps are back on. Can't believe sweets had the nerve to be so durn sour...we're going to take his moniker away! Happy early birthday!

kk--grrrr on the message not being delivered. I always expect that DH will be available by cell for the random things I need him for during the day. Sorry T had to be left waiting! Grow, Z, grow!

jstar--don't you go having a baby this weekend while I'm not home to stalk for news! ;-)

claudia---eek...how can he be crawling already?? have any new pics for us??

Still only half-packed so I guess the rest will wait til morning. We're not going to rush out too early as check-in isn't til 3 and we're waiting til the rush hour is over....but who am I kidding...everyone and their 10 cousins will be driving this weekend. Ah, well.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ohhh i hate that. it is sooooo frustrating. i've had isaac lay down on the floor in the entrance to fred meyer screaming because i wouldn't get a racecar shopping cart because we *only* needed a pack of chicken. i promptly picked him up and carried him out to the car and drove home where he proceeded to scream for another 40 minutes because we didn't shop. for him the pleasure is in the shopping so it is not his ideal to cut it short and go home

he loves to shop (for anything....he loves just going to stores). he's out right now with my mom running all over town







i am unfortunately at work







: oh well.

if i could choose i think i'd pick monday to have this baby







tomorrow is isaac's big day o fun. and then sunday we're getting his 3yr pictures taken. sunday or monday would be great for birthin though. although i think my doc might not be working sunday.

S is crawling







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jstar how fun that he's with your mama. Betcha have this baby tomorrow!!! wouldn't that be weeeeird!!

el I am sooooo soooorrrrryyyyy about that tantrum. What a friggin' NIGHTmare. This age can be so challenging sometimes.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

EL, I bow down to you. Poor mama....

My take on tantrums (of course, YMMV, because our kids are all different)... I've never experienced a public tantrum; T has never had one (he's a quick to flare, quick to cool down kind of guy), and Z has saved his for home. But man, you're brave to do what you did. (And Sweets--dude, *don't* diss the Mama.) I would have hightailed it home (not a criticism at all of what you did). For Z, a low stimulation place (ie home, I guess) and no obstruction (ie, no Mama "aggravating" the kid) is the best place for it to happen. (And I thought of something else--I've tried to comment on your blog ~3x over a period of a few months, and my comments never take. Any idea why?)

I'm so not on top of which May babes' birthdays we're in the midst of (and too busy to check the yg). Luke recently, so mwah to Luke. And Camille? And Isaac? (nice picture thingy, by the way, Heather--how do you do that????) Honestly, I think 3 is so exciting! And being in the midst of birthdays is exciting!

Go Stefan!!! There is nothing in the whole world cuter than a crawling baby.

Jess, if you would just *have* the durned baby, you could get out of the work project.









Oh, carp.









I had a glorious midday/afternoon... we met T's best friend from preschool (who we see on a reg basis--unfortunately, they go to diff. elem. schools) and his mom for lunch at our favorite playground. The weather was great, the kids always get along fabulously, the water play thingy was on (so Z was in heaven), and I just love visiting with this other mama. And then I came home and dinked around in the yard a bit with T and L while Z napped. Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

KK- I do get the comments, but they aren't automatically posted to the blog. I approve them and then they are published- I've had trouble with spammers in the past so now I'm pretty protective about what goes online. Thanks for the comments though, I really appreciate them.

Tantrums: the lentil has started this whining thing lately where he bursts into tears if he doesn't get his way right away. It's driving us crazy so we're in the midst of a major change in parenting. That's why I stood my ground with the tantrums yesterday- I don't want him to learn that bursting into tears or screaming at a supermarket are going to buy him his every whim. I'm not really as bothered by it as I thought I would be- I would be more embarassed to be the mom yanking her kid around and threatening him than I am as the cool, slightly irritated mom sitting and watching this kid explode. Since I'm the one in this parenting duo who is more likely to have to take him on errands and crap, I just can't have him thinking that he can avoid going to the supermarket by squeezing out a tear or two.

Oh, sweets is really working at spending the entire month of may in the doghouse. first was the soured mother's day, and now he's trying to tell me that he does all the "work" around the house. You're not getting off that easy, buddy!

jstar- I'll hold out my hopes for your new babe for Monday. Woop! Monday! May 28! Woop! And way to go, S!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Interesting re the tantrums. They're all different, and it sure sounds like the lentil's are a different "flavor"







than Z's. (Z seems to be out them now, for the most part--knock on wood--they seemed more prevalent around the age of 2, which is way less sophisticated than 3







, and they seemed to totally come out of thin air.) And all I can say is UGH to having to develop new parenting approaches. (We're in the middle of that with T... our very sweet boy is starting up the "next phase", which seems to include mouthiness/sassiness/defiance, and we're kind of at a loss....) Yeah, if the deal is "I throw a tantrum, and then we don't do whatever it is that I don't want to do," I would soldier on, too.

Can we start stalking Jess?









Oh yeah, forgot to say that I relented to the ped's request and allowed him to give Z the the varicella vax yesterday, and of course, Z's got hives/rash/whatever all over his back today (same thing happened to T, except it was all over his body). Grr. I kind of wish that I hadn't done it.

Oh yeah #2... we're thinking of going to Yellowstone in Aug. I've never been there. Are we crazy to think about this with 3 small kids? Anyone?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

ah, tantrums. We're currently experiencing both the three-year old kind and the 5.5-year old kind (defiance, sassiness, as described above by KK). I find the 3-year old ones easier to deal with. For public tantrums (fortunately we have few of these) I'm right there with you, EL. You'll frequently find me standing (or kneeling) with a look of calm puzzlement on my face as my toddler flails around on the ground like a ... carp.

Re: playsets in small backyards. We just got a set (gift from my MIL) and our backyard is TINY. It's 13 feet across, so if you left 6 feet of clearance... I'm picturing a 1-square foot tower







Anyway here's the space. And here's the set. And, just because she's cute, here's A enjoying it. And it has that nice playhouse underneath, in case your DH finds the doghouse too crowded









KK I don't think you're nuts to go to Yellowstone with the three. I'd be all over it!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Juice, that is just a great playset. Lucky kids!! Yellowstone with the 3 kids sounds like fun. I almost worked at Yellowstone for a summer, but then got offered another/better job at another National Park. I worked at Nat'l Parks throughout college summers. (Big Bend NP in Texas, and Isle Royale NP in Michigan).

I went OUT last night! It was not as much fun as other memorable escapes from nighttime parenting, but it was still fun and totally worth it. I debated, and debated, and debated internally about leaving the girls with my wife at her house (lots of other kids, lots of arms to hold babies) at night, which I've never done, but she was on board so I tried putting Sol to sleep in the car and she wasn't going for it. Not at all. So, resigned, I went & fetched the baby and we were going home for a nice quiet night (Viet was out with his friend, no help there) when they both fell asleep in the car. Turn around! Dropped off snoozing girls, went and drank and danced a bit, and ditched out very early from the party in the pouring rain to get my girls, transfer from bed-car-bed was NOT BAD! I was prepared for the worst with rain, and being alone with both--but both survived and only a little bit of crying from Sol!

I just hate the small talk at parties, unless I really feel comfortable with the person for some reason, and the only thing that can keep me awake is dancing, which I did for a good bit but then they put on snoozer lounge non-danceable music and I just got sick of hanging out in the smoke waiting for a good song while listening to a middle-aged ****** talk about himself. The kind that barrels over anything I have to say and somehow I am just not able to make my voice loud enough to be heard.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I just have one question, els: was pulque involved?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

'Twas, sherri. 'Twas.

Someone created a concoction of mango juice and pulque, which was quite yummy. Just don't sniff it first, you won't want to drink it.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

juice: love that pic of A grimacing on the playset! so funny, those toddler grimaces...

els: (i just typed else) don't you remember? no pulque for you! and i find that when i WANT the boys to fall asleep while driving, they will take forever or just won't, and then as soon as i mentally develop a plan to go somewhere and start aiming the car towards there, they fall asleep almost immediately.









marek just declared, i wanna have a snack. breakfast it is!

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

nothing to stalk today







i'm considering trying out the breast pump to see if it makes anything happen. i soooo want to have this baby while my mom is here!!

i have patches of itchy rash on my shin, my cheek and around my lips. just little patches with raised bumps. what the freak? i'm not usually an itchy rash type of person (not highly allergic to anything). so i guess it is pregnancy related (?). dEFINITELY ANNOYING.

so far the birthday festivities have been great. naptime was only for grownups and involved poop in the panties though. grrr. we also had poop in the panties yesterday. so much for my theory he wouldn't figure out it was possible to poop in underwear







he's only wearing a diaper at night though now so i think we've got the pee thang down









i think it will be an early bedtime because he's currently leaning against me yawning

re: the stalking. i will call TC if for any reason i can't get to a computer







unless of course it is 3am


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Go Go little jstar baby! Woooo!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Whut? Don't get us excited like that, emmalola.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

back from DC. twas fun. KK--I'm thinking if DC was manageable w/ 2, then surely Yellowstone w/ 3 would be a heckuva lot more fun. More green, less metro.







take me with you!







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
back from DC. twas fun.

DC was manageable w/ 2,


Heather:









That is all.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Doh, I have been busy busy busy, and now I have to finish my chores. We went o a partywith a bounce house today and the kids weren in there for 5 hours! I was surprised they did not fall asleep in the car.
I am pluggin along on the artist way thing and now I have to now read for a week. So, I will of course still read to the kids, but I won't be here reading along.
So happy birthday to all the kiddos of may (they are so big now *sniff*) and the early June ones too. Julia should have been an early June baby but she knew may was where it was at. So we have pressies and all and I am so excited.
I am not sure how I am going to freecycle my dresser if I can't read anything...
Well, I will solve that problem later.

See you in a week, and good luck Jstar! I hope the new thread has new baby news by then (that gives you a couple of days to recover before you give us the whole story).


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Whut? Don't get us excited like that, emmalola.

I'm just sayin'. No insider information here, just hopeful.

The lentil's birthday party is in a few hours and sweets and I are sitting at our computers being total geeks. Like there isn't a ton of work to be done in prep. doh. I can't wait! Pinata, crafty thing, family and kids and fun. and cake. did I mention cake? The lentil wanted strawberry cake so I was able to find a strawberry cake recipe yesterday on the internet. Tasted it and it's good, if a little weird and strawberryish. We're all set to go, we just need guests and excitement here now. Yay!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

have a fun party lentil!!!!!!

i shed a few tears after i dropped my mom off that i didn't birth while she was here. but we had fun







i'm really feeling end-of-the-weekish. and now thinking a june bday would be fun for variety's sake









do any of you watch the everyday italian show on food network? her name escape's me but sounds like giardia. i have no idea how she stays so thin cooking such insanely rich and delicious looking food. mmmmmmm


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I have to get this down now before the moment is lost!
Rowan and I are officially....weaned.
*sniff*







: *sniff*

Friday night before bed was the last time, he sucked on my nipple for like a minute, and popped off and went to DH to get his back patted.
Saturday was his birthday, and we sat on the couch and the conversation went something like this:
Me: "So, Rowan, let's talk."
DH: *snort*
Rowan: "Okay Mama" *climbs into lap*
Me: "You're three today!"
Rowan: "Yeah, I'm three!" *holds three fingers up*
Me: "So I think it might be time for you to say goodbye to the nursing, don't you?"
Rowan: *nods* "Okay"
Me: "Do you want to say goodbye to the boobie?"
Rowan: *pats my clothed right breast, gives it a little kiss* "Bye-bye boobie"
Me:







:

We sat on the couch for a little while longer and then he hopped off and we went out to breakfast for his birthday. Later that afternoon the IL's came by, and we went to a wedding, got home WICKED late, then went to ANOTHER wedding on Sunday, and when we got home Rowan was already asleep, both nights. So this evening was the first time we were all home together. After the special movie he got to watch (we want to start a twice-monthly Movie Night with him...tonight it was Blue's Big Musical.







But it was fun! Popcorn and ice cream. Good times) we went to brush teeth, and he asked me to carry him upstairs. I told him I'd carry him and put him into bed and then Daddy was going to pat him. When we got up there he said "No, nurse first!" And DH and I looked at each other.
(we had agreed that if he looked like he was going to REALLY get upset, of course I would nurse him)
I held onto him, asked him if he wanted to come with me to get some water, while telling him "Remember? You said goodbye to the boobie on your birthday, if you need to you can give it another kiss goodbye" and he said "No, nurse, nurse!" But it was just his whiny-voice, no tears at all, so I said, "Okay, sweetness, you have a choice" (we were standing in the hall, all three of us, four with the cat.







)
"You can let me lie you down for bedtime, or I can pass you to Daddy right now and he can put you to bed" He looked at us, and said "No, YOU put me down!"
So I took him into the room, gave him a kiss, told him how very much I loved him, and laid him down in his crib. He asked DH for water.
That was it.

And you know, I was just thinking today about how he was born, and how I would have done so many things differently during his birth, but it was what it was and I have mostly accepted it, but then this huge milestone just happened...and it couldn't have gone more sweetly, or perfectly.
I remember the last time we nursed. I wasn't sure it was going to be "The End", but it worked out well.
We talked about it, he understood, he said goodbye, we cuddled.
Tonight, he asked a bit, I explained what we had talked about, he accepted it (I know every time I'm home for at least a week more he will ask, but we'll handle it) and he went to bed sweetly and calmly.

I am tearing up again, but just in gratitude. Our nursing relationship is over. I nursed him for three years. THREE years. I am so so happy.
I had to share.








Good night, sweet mamas.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i reported the above post as possible spam, given the member has only posted 4 times... hmmm... this kind of stuff makes me feel really protective.

we had a really nice weekend and i will try to write more but later. m is wanting to play toys and s needs a dipe and bill went off to play hockey.

ta for now!

~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

aww, that's really sweet, Renae. We ended in similar fashion last month.

tie-erred. The only bad thing about the hotel room was the proximity to a 1yo who likes to talk in her sleep all the night long! still catching up on zzzz's.

Both girls have their well-checks in the morning and then probably some outside time to play on the new half-put together swingset/climbing thing. Just have to finish the end w/ the actual swings.

how 'bout that spam! I reported it too, TC....we mmf are on the ball!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I am so not used to anybody barging in on our party! 'Scuse me, but it just felt a little bit, um, intrusive. Now, if you're working on your doctorate, tha's cool, but a little intro or "excuse me while I barge into your thread" would be nice...


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

nak

i wasn't thinkin bout it as spam, but i was thinking that some of the assumptions of the study were interesting.

i guess kids develop normally if they grow up with bio parents (of the opposite gender, by definition), who aren't too young. hmmmmmmmmmm

i'm ruled out of the study by 2 other factors, and frankly there aren't many of us who fit all of the qualifications. we must have some pretty abnormal 3 yr olds.









jstar came to my rescue last night- i had to take a trip to the ER w/W and i'd loaned out my car. it turned out to be nothing, thankfully. poor jstar hauled her pregnant self away from dinner with her mom on their last night together- bless you, jess!

L had banged W on the head really hard with the remote and when i called advice to ask what the signs of a concussion were in an infant, the nurse sent me to the e.r. the advice nurse had the gall to lecture me about "keeping on top" of sibling rivalry, and how dangerous L's behavior was. Duh- why do you think I called? at the time i felt like crap but now i feel pissed. How does she know L's motivations? She's not a child development expert and she doesn't know sh$% about our family. L is about 3 to 6 months behind most of the other May babes in cognitive development, and I honestly think he has no clue that W would be hurt. He just knew that mom and dad didn't want him to hit the babe, so he thought he'd get a reaction out of us. Well, he did get a reaction, all right. He was put in another room while we checked on W, getting the opposite of the attention I think he was hoping for. Thankfully, the people at the ER treated us with respect, and sent us home without having to pay for a visit cause they could tell W was fine.

Happy ending to the drama.

L threw up for the third night in a row this evening. He and W have a bad cold, but of course in L these things always turn into a major health event. Blech. I'm so glad dh has time off saved up- I need help this week!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Ferny just sending a







your way. Effin' medical model, man. Interventionists. Nice when you want them, but PITA otherwise.

Sol has a UTI!







Treating with herbs today. Anybody BTDT?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

yay spam gone!

fern: Must. Call. You. Today.

poor Sol... no experience with kids utis.

been keeping a surprise from bill: we are going to get marek's hair cut today. just a trim, not a chopping off or anything. but it needs to be done as he continually pushes it out of his eyes. i asked for a warm and fuzzy person this time and we are going early so he can play with the toys. it's a kids haircut place with fun car and plane and motorcycle chairs to sit it and videos to watch and toys to play with.

stefan is really movin' now. sees something across the room and goes for it. really likes the paper recycling bags in the kitchen. have to re-child-proof everything.

breakfast & whimpering babe call...

~claudia


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

elsanne-sorry about Sol's UTI. G had one of those when he was 6 mo. old, but I didn't treat it homeopathically (that was actually the whole incident that got me back on track with the natural methods, for the most part.) Anyway, I don't have any advice for you as G never got another one. I do have a







for ya, for what it's worth!

FF: the ER run sounds crazy. I'm glad W was fine, but sorry you had to listen to all that before you knew.

heather: glad you had a fun trip, sorry for the lack of sleep.

renae: I'm glad you had a peaceful weaning. It's amazing how when it's the right time, it's just not really a big deal. It's just right.

I'm so glad to finally be able to sit and write something to you all! It's been a crazy few days. We found out Wednesday that dh's mom decided to come for a visit on Saturday and leave Monday (yesterday). Quick in and out, but it still required the same preparation for company as a longer visit...and we'd just had my mom here! But, we're glad she got to come for the time she could. We also had G's birthday party yesterday. It was a combo b-day party/Memorial Day BBQ and we only had 5 kids total (including G). Not too bad. The parents were here, too, so that helped. And, MIL got G a little frog pool for the backyard which was a big party hit (for all except for G who didn't want to get in it.) Luckily, G warmed up after the swimming and participated in the Stick the Tail on the Donkey and Pinata, and of course, he loved the birthday cake part (it was an ice cream cake from the grocery store). Mostly, he just liked joining the pack of kids and running around the backyard (the kids were all older; 6, 5, 4, 3). The older girls really liked to look after him. He had a good time and was really warmed up by 8, when everyone went home.

In the midst of this, I caught whatever dh came home from his retreat with: sore throat, slight cough, come and go fever. G got some of it, too. In fact, he spent most of Saturday afternoon on the couch and didn't even want his mac 'n' cheese for dinner. He was pretty pathetic, so grandma didn't get to see him at his best. He didn't really sleep at all on Friday night, so dh and I didn't either. And, I was feeling better yesterday, but after being on my feet most of the day, my legs ached so badly that I didn't sleep well last night either. G is mostly better; I just gotta get some more sleep and I think I'll recover. Whew! It's been a busy few days. No more company for 2 weeks, so we have some time to recover.

I did a daring thing today: I put G in training pants and told him these are a step up to the Cars and Elmo underwear we bought him. I told him to tell me if he needed to pee or poop. I'd also ask him and he's say no, so I just said "let's go take a potty break." He peed in his little potty. Then he just came to me and said his tummy hurt, which he's been saying lately before he needs to poop. He decided he wanted a diaper back on so he could poop. I asked him to tell me when he goes so the nice dry training pants can go on him. So, it's a start. He has consistently used the potty at night before bed for a while, but it seemed like he just might need a little nudge to progress. We'll see.

Lots of laundry today and we have some strawberries to pick from our little garden! Just a low key day to recover from our crazy weekend.

Oh yeah, and we don't have a b-day present for G yet. I think I want to get him some Lincoln Logs, but Wal-Mart is my only option since I've waited so long, and I despise Wal-Mart.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ff - i'm so glad they didn't charge you







and i was glad to help. that lady was







: to lecture you on the phone....as if a mama to a baby and 3 yo doesn't know that







W has grown so much since my shower! i hope both the kiddos get over their colds quickly

i hope sol gets over the uti too. i have no experience with them in kids but i know they make me







: because they are so painful.

that's a sweet weaning renae









sounds like G had a great party! it will be hot enough to get our kiddy pool out today and tomorrow. i'll probably have to sit my big self in it too









my MIL arrives tomorrow. i'm not so excited about that. especially since we don't even have a baby to need help with yet. and since my due date is tomorrow it could be another week or 2. she's been trying to fly up for over 3 weeks now though so we can't ask her to delay her trip or i'm sure she'll freak. isaac will be excited though. getting catered to by grandmas is always fun







:

my goal for the day is to stop at target after my ob appt to buy some boxes to sort toys and disappear them to the basement. we're drowing in messy intermixed tools and little people. i want to buy a cheapie door at home depot and set it on some short shelves to make isaac a kid-height craft table/large play area in the basement. then i can store boxes of toys underneath it.....and he can play while i sew! so many plans...so little time (and $$).


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Els---you're not going to get the natural advice thang from me, but I'm only biased because of E's kidney reflux. We've always done the abx because her uti's have a greater risk of kidney damage w/ her anatomy. The only thing I've heard is high doses of the cranberry pills plus lots of liquids. Hope she's feeling better before long.

Jacquie--hope the crud passes! The small bbq party sounds fun! Potty stuff sounds promising!

FF-- *hugs*

Jstar--hope you make it to Target. Getting the toys organized/rotating really helped around here. The door/desk things sounds fun! Somehow I can picture Isaac swinging a hammer and getting in on the helping.

Girls well checks went, um, well this morning.







C is 38+" and 36lbs and E is 32" and 23+lbs...

Picked the first strawberries from our patch this morning! I know we'll all be fighting over them for snack later.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Hey, Katie had her well check today too! 35 lbs and 39 inches. Getting so big! She was soooo cooperative with the doc, too. She totally had him smitten.







: I was so proud.







:







I had a physical at the same time, too, and Sarah was sooooooooooooo scared because I had to get a little bloodwork (no not to test for pg, thank-you-very-much







) I asked her if she'd like to wait out in the hallway whilethe nurse took my blood, so the nurse set her up in the office across the hall and she waited until I came out. She asked alot of questions, and was quite concerned that the skin wouldn't grow back on my arm. She's a squeamish girl, I tell ya. Katie stood right next to me the whole time and watched with interest.

Fiddle, so sorry you got the lecture.







: Honestly, do some people think before they talk?









Heather, can you PM me your email address? I swear I'm gonna send you a link to my snapfish acct. Glad you enjoyed DC. What did you get to do there? i've never been to dc before and would really like to go someday.

jstar, sorry you kept that baby in so your Mom couldn't be there for the birth. Have you discussed names with us yet? Or are you keeping it secret?

mamameg-you still reading along?

Lisa, how's the SAHM gig going? I enjoyed your friends' blog. They look like a great couple! I know their move will be tough for you.









Better get going, just wanted to say hello! I've fallen back into the reading and not posting mode, so I'm trying to remedy that.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Jstar--hope you make it to Target. Getting the toys organized/rotating really helped around here. The door/desk things sounds fun! Somehow I can picture Isaac swinging a hammer and getting in on the helping.









: uhh i was building our strawberry bed a few weeks ago with my little helper. and he wanted to swing the hammer...so sure i let him. looked the other way for TWO secs and he managed to hammer his thumb. HARD. blood and tears... the whole 9 yards. so i got the bad mommy award for that one and he now is going to hold off on hammering for a couple more years







but the lesson really 'hit' home for my 'learn by doing' kid. he is not a 'learn by listening to mama' kid. he had to touch the oven rack before he believed me on the 'hot' thing.

can't wait until we have strawberries too! and we have a good crop of raspberries going.

go growing girls


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

haircut trip successful! we got there early-early, and he played a bit with the toy crane and in the playhouse and with buzz lightyear and assorted plastic animals, then chose the red car to sit in and then the very sweet woman admired his hair, showed me a pic of a shaggy haircut thing people are doing, and snip-snip-snip it was over pretty fast. marek did really well. and i didn't even cry. i was ready this time, but the last time, i wasn't.

the two of us are eating lunch now while stefan finishes his nap.

~claudia


----------



## quinbearzmama (Jan 26, 2005)

OMG- are our kids really big enough to have this thread move to "the childhood years"? YIKES!!! My not so little one turned 3 in mid-May and I just can't believe that it's been that long. I can't believe that I was pregnant with him nearly *four* years ago- it kind of feels like yesterday to me. And now I have this absolutely wonderful whirlwind of joy who has scraped knees and comes up with new things to say every day. Our conversations always make me laugh- and now he is talking in a very animated way with big hand gestures. too funny.

We haven't really focused on potty learning yet- that's this summer's project. He still loves his cloth diapers and although he fully comprehends "the potty" he just isn't that interested and we aren't going to push it.

He is in love with his sister (I saw a few of you on here from my other DDC- Sept 06) and for us the spacing couldn't be better. No jealousy, just lots of love.

I just cannot get over how quick it has gone and how grown up my little boy has become. OMG- and the days we take him for his haircuts- he looks so big. Definitely bittersweet- I love to see the child that he is becoming, but I am also sad to lose those last remnants of babyhood...Enjoy the last few days of our birth month, mamas!!!


----------



## quinbearzmama (Jan 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 
I have to get this down now before the moment is lost!
Rowan and I are officially....weaned.
*sniff*







: *sniff*


Aww mama- I am tearing up after reading your story. My May 04 baby is still nursing...I think. He hasn't nursed for 9 days and we have been on a 1-2 times/week routine- which is all he is asking for. I know- 3 years of nursing. It's hard to believe. And my DS was such a trooper- we got pregnant when he was 19 months old and my milk dried up right around the 5th month. He still nursed for comfort and I could tell he felt like he hit the jackpot when my colustrum came in. He has been so good with sharing his "nursies" with his baby sister for the past 8 months. And now I think we're both ready to say goodbye to that part of our relationship. He nursed for about an hour the last time and that might be a good one to go out on...Ugh - bittersweet, mamas- bittersweet.

Thanks for sharing your story- I loved it!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

almost 4 cms now! woo woo painfree dilation. gotta love it







don't know if i'll get my junebaby or not. i'm kinda hoping friday because isaac has an end of year party and performance on thursday. but my ob ends his call for the week on friday morning. so thursday *after* 6pm would be great







plus then mcsarahb could visit me on friday









names names. i quit discussing them with my parents a few months ago because they're so opinionated. so that has been *killing* them. my mom didn't bring it up at all until she said 'have you noticed i haven't asked about names??????" yep! we still haven't really decided. my two main contenders are henry/hank or kai. i love both of em. those have both been in discussion for a while now. (kai we considered for isaac but doug thought it too hippie.) but we keep throwing new ones out there too. this weekend was alfie (v. cute for a kid not so much for an adult). and doug suggested jameson ryan and calling him 'junior' uhhh NO way on the junior







: i just hope the babe presents his personality before we have to leave the hospital







if he's born on the blue moon we could just call him 'blue moon'


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jstar--I truly believe "blue" would be a great name for either sex. Then, I vote for Kai. But--I am assuredly hippie-dippie. I mean, my first child is named "Sun", after all.









Renae your last-nurse story had me all moony too. That is so sweet







:

Sherri--psyched about the good doc visit! They really ARE getting so big.

quinbearzmama--nice to "meet" you!

TC want to see pics of the haircut!!!

After I posted this morning things got much worse--then, much better. She vomited & had a fever and didn't pee for a couple hours. I took her to my herbalist-friend's house and we treated her with teas, and she seems to be doing much better now, several pain-free pees. I got really freaked when she didn't pee.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Dude, UTIs are *not* okay. I'm glad she's feeling better.

Jess, I missed T's end of the year thingy last year, because of L being born and all. (If you don't recall, I considered going anyway and pretending that I wasn't in labor.)







I knew (and loathed) a guy named Kai, and though I think it's a *great* name, *I* can never use it. Your mil might be different from mine, but just about the last thing on earth I'd want to do would be to have her visit when I was about to have a baby. (Both the "watched pot never boils thing" and the fact that I'm sooo glamorous and so uncrabby just after I've had a baby.)

TC, I want to see a pic, too.

Sherri, we both had the poke Sat. a.m. (for life ins. stuff), and T was both totally freaked out but also totally wanting to watch.







:

Heath, I can't see your blog anymore. Wassup?

Go, G, go! Pee, poop, do the works!!! I hope you guys are feeling better.

Ug, Ferny, I'm sorry about the trip to the ER. And







to that dorktastic nurse. L is not the first kid to bonk his sib, and you didn't need a lecture.

Okay, so I got here after the spam, I guess, and I was thinking, "Why is TC calling Renae's touching post about W spam?"







: Renae, big







s to you. Definitely a big milestone.

How can kids bounce for 5 hrs and not fall asleep? Wow.

That's about it from these here parts.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

KK--hrrmmm...you should be able to, maybe you just aren't signed in?

els--glad she seems to be on the mend!

jstar---only 6 to go! We never said a word to anyone about names because our families would assuredly make some lame comments. We're already settled on one boy and one girl name and mums the word. We won't even tell C because she'd surely be a blabbermouth. Instead, she insists that the baby will be called 'bucket' ---um, probably not!









I'm debating a haircut for C because she hates getting it combed, but ever since my sister told her to leave it long so it would be pretty she doesn't want it done.









I feel like a stressball lately...perhaps I'll elaborate over yonder sometime...


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i *am* worried about that watched pot never boils thing. like she'll just sit and STARE at me and wait







ugh. and i will be bummed if i miss his performance. but he will have other admiring fans...his grandma and 2 of my work companions want to go









PLUS i just realized sarah is on call thurs not friday. thurs is the blue moon i think. kai blue. mebbe that's it!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

elsanne- when L got a uti as a babe they thought it might be linked to his failure to thrive, and much antibiotics and x-rays ensued, till they ruled out reflux to kidneys.

I do have experience myself, though. Here's what I learned: uva ursi tea is not neccessarily safe for kids because it can cause kidney damage (which is exactly what one is trying to avoid when one fights a uti). plus, it only works when the urine is basic, but most other treatments make the urine acidic.

So... when I was fighting mine, I did the following (per mdc advice): 5 cloves of raw garlic daily (i put it in guacamole). No sugar. Tons and tons of unsweetened cranberry juice, diluted slightly, with vitamin C powder added. Parsley (I made tabouli). I didn't treat it till it was pretty bad, and after 5 weeks I had to give up and go with the antibiotics, cause the natural remedies helped me recover but not fully. Hope that helps a little, and I hope Sol recovers quickly. UTI's can be baaaaad news. Dialysis is no fun for anyone.

Oh- and Renae, that is a sweet story about the weaning.







:


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
PLUS i just realized sarah is on call thurs not friday. thurs is the blue moon i think. kai blue. mebbe that's it!

And, Jstar, Thursday is also G's birthday and Julia's I think. So, it's just a very special day all around.







:


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi dear mamas! I just got back from Chicagoland; my a$$ is draggin'. Can't wait to catch up. Just wanted to say quickly 1. that I met someone named "Hollis" today and thought of jstar's almost-ready-to-be-named little one, and 2. that 5 days is a looooooong time to be away from my own little one! I was really missing her.

Back now, good conference. More tomorrow!

S.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi everyone! We survived the birthday party. The lentil had a great time, the kids seemed to enjoy themselves, and the adults ate all the food, so it was deemed a success. Yesterday was the lentil's birthday. At his school they do this special "candle walk" on the kid's birthday where the parents come in and bring a photo from each year of the child's life. Then the child gets to walk in a circle around a candle for each year while the parents tell stories about them. In the end they are sung to and they get to blow out the candle. It was so sweet, and the lentil, who's been at the school for almost a year so he's seen a lot of candle walks but this was his first, he was completely and totally enraptured. When the other kids sang happy birthday he just sat there with the sweetest, happiest smile. It was a wonderful moment for us as parents.

And now? he hates short pants. He loves little einsteins. He handled waking up today to no presents quite gracefully. He's my wonderful little boy. sigh.









And I'm 27 weeks today! Helllooooo, third tri!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacqueline* 
And, Jstar, Thursday is also G's birthday and Julia's I think. So, it's just a very special day all around.







:

awww that would be sweet









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
Hi dear mamas! I just got back from Chicagoland; my a$$ is draggin'. Can't wait to catch up. Just wanted to say quickly 1. that I met someone named "Hollis" today and thought of jstar's almost-ready-to-be-named little one, and 2. that 5 days is a looooooong time to be away from my own little one! I was really missing her.

hollis is cute! and 5 days is a long time. my conference last november was only 3 days i really missed isaac. glad you had fun though









Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalola* 
And I'm 27 weeks today! Helllooooo, third tri!

yahoooo 3rd tri!

i am feeling especially ripe and ready today. maybe because it is so freakin hot. but my coworkers took funny pics of me so i posted em
check out the BELLLLEH


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
i am feeling especially ripe and ready today. maybe because it is so freakin hot. but my coworkers took funny pics of me so i posted em
check out the BELLLLEH

Hmm. I think there might be a baby in there. You look great, though! Can't believe your ankles aren't even the least bit swollen in all this HEAT. It will be tomorrow night, I think. Full blue moon, just like you said!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Dang, Jess, you look awesome!
Happy due date to you, happy due date to you, happy due date happy due date, happy due date to you.

And now, just go right ahead and birth that baby


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Jess, you look fabulous. And I love that skirt. LOVE the skirt. Let's go, little blue!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I, too, was admiring your unswollen ankles.







: You look fabulous, mama! Thanks for sharing! One of my big regrets from my pregnancies is that I don't have any pictures of my belly.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And now, just go right ahead and birth that baby










did ya hear that, little baby??????







i hope he did.

the nonswollen ankles was just a wierd phenomenon of yesterday. they're usually pretty puffy by the end of the work day. it's a flip flop only kinda thing now.

EL - the skirt is yours as soon as i'm done with it









sherri - no pics at all????? i wish i had some black and white professional pics. i always admire other people's but i haven't done it either time. i'd rather spend the $$ on baby pics. i've been thinking a set of pics of the new babe and isaac by the photographer claudia has used would be nice splurge in a few months. and maybe doug and i should be in them too because we haven't done any family photos yet.

speaking of photos we took isaac to sears this weekend for the ol age3 pics. i haven't logged online yet to access them but maybe i'll post the link over yonder. cheesy smiles abounded


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

jstar-You do look wonderful! I'd say you're ready to pop about any time. However, dh told me the scientists who said this full moon was blue have admitted to making up the story...not sure about the whole background, but a full moon is still pretty good and I bet if you squint, it could look blue









Woke up after 7 nights in a row of sleeping poorly due to congestion, cough, etc. So, I sucked it up and called the doc (this is a hard thing for me to do). It appears I have sinusitis, so I'm on amoxicillin and he gave me a cough syrup with codeine in it to help me sleep at night. He assured me it's safe during pg, but I will look online, too. I just really need to sleep well and this cough thing sucks!

However, it's also G's birthday! So, I ended up going to Target after I got off work last night to spend his birthday money and gift card so he had something to open up from his relatives. It was fun, but I'm sure that didn't help my health sitch anyway. He loved opening all his presents, but the winner seems to be a green John Deere tractor and spreader from me and dh. No Lincoln Logs to be find in our fair hamlet. Maybe Christmas.

DH made strawberry & granola pancakes for breakfast and we met for lunch at a local diner where G said he just wanted PB&J. He has requested spaghetti and meatballs at home for dinner, so I can handle that.

G still has a cough, though, and crusty eyes. I'm keeping an eye on it cause we may need to go see a doc for him tomorrow if the homeopathics can't get a handle on it. He usually responds quickly to those, though, so I'm hoping we can avoid another visit. I already had his well-visit scheduled for next Friday, and he needs a booster for the DTaP (we're really delayed) so i want him to get better.

Well, I'm going to try and take a nap myself.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Jess, you look totally fab. But don't stay pg forever.









Jacquie, I don't know what it is this spring, but it seems like sinusitis is *really* going around, at least around here. (Maybe this last bug was just prone to going that way.) One of my friends had a version that was amox-resistant, so watch out if you don't start feeling better soon. Would a neti pot or saline nasal spray help at all? And re the crusty eyes--we went through that in March (remember?) and both Z and L were better within 36 hrs--the homeopathic drops seemed to make them a *lot* more comfortable. Poor T just wouldn't leave his eyes alone, and I'm convinced *that* is why he got the bacterial infection (ie, from rubbing--no, GRINDING--his eyes).

Ooh, it's that late May b-day extravaganza around here. Happy happy day day!







:

EL, I loved your blog comments on the lentil's partay. Sounds like your fil is realllllly helpful.









Z and I went for a hike this a.m. with a friend and her boys. I decided to ride the bike/trailer there. Only 3.5 miles from our house to the trailhead. What I forgot was it was 3.5 miles straight uphill.







: At least I didn't have a stroke or something. But I figured out a good route to the trailhead that was fairly direct yet not around cars. And I suppose it's good for my mama fanny. Z is currently in hike-induced nap coma. He ran practically the whole way, and at the end, he said, "Mommy, I'm TIRED."

It's our anniversary.







We don't have any spectacular plans, but I'm sure we'll go out as soon as dh gets home from work.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Would a neti pot or saline nasal spray help at all?

This is my second diagnosed case of sinusitis in the one year we've lived here. I am committed to using a neti pot on a regular basis from now on (once I get one, that is. Dh has one, but I need my own!) Being pregnant didn't help this time, though, as everything is already so enlarged anyway. I just need to get over this hump and I think I can take care of it on my own better afterwards. I'm also a little nervous about the codeine in the cough syrup, but I only plan to take it at night and if this abx kicks in fast enough, I hope to not have to take more than one or two doses.

G decided he didn't need a nap today...so I didn't get one after all. I plan on laying on the couch a bit, though, while he watches Blue's Clues.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i totally missed a lot of birthdays:

Luke & Isaac & Gabriel & Eleanor & Z & Mia & Rowan & i dunno who else, but








: Happy







: Birthday







: to all of you!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

:

Jstar, you look amazingly beautiful, and your belly is amazingly huge. I canNOT believe you are still at work. I am amazed. I was whining at the end of pregnancy so badly, at a part time job, and took a week off before I went ahead & birthed that baby.

GOOD LUCK ON THE BIRTH I feel it is so imminent!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

totally stalking jstar....

I wonder if she's in labor right now.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Okay y'all, since I knew no one else would do it.... I started a new thread...
IN THE CHILDHOOD YEARS.
Here's the linky-do.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm just bumping this for anybody who hasn't seen the new thread yet. In the NEW forum.

Where's my graduation cap?


----------

